# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > VIP MALL >  اقوى كورس للشعر على مستوى المنتديات اعشاب الخزامي للشعر المستعصي مع التجارب

## وجـه الخيـر

*
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

قال الله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏‏وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مَخْرَجًا وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْرًا‏} 

اسم المنتج 
كورس الخزامي اقوى واشهر كورس للشعر عل مستوى المنتديات للشعر المستعصي والتالف 



كورس الخزامي يكفي لمدة 6 شهور وللأمانه الي بتستخدم الكورس بكل صدق وامانه وتكمل الكورس بالكامل 
بدون نتيجه تراسلني على الخاص او تتصل لي ومالها الا طيبة الخاطر اختكم ام عمر


للطلب 
عن طريق الرسائل الخاصه او عن طريق الاتصال على 
0555391713

الكورس بتكون من

1- اعشاب الخزامي الاعشاب مصنوعه على يد خبراء من الهند والصور من الموقع نفسه لاسخاص 
يعانون من الثعلبه والتساقط والفراغات وتم نجاح العلاج بواسطة الاعشاب بنسبة 100%
اعشاب الخزامي هي عباره لعلاج متكامل للشعر وليست للفرد
لا تصبغ الشعر
2- زيت اعشاب الخزامي الحجم 750ML
يتكون من عصارة اعشاب الخزامي المثمره بالمواد الطبيعيه والخلاصات العشبيه مع مجموعة زيوت مركزه 100%
علاج طبيعي مكثف يعمل على زيادة طول الشعر بشكل سريع ويحل معظم مشاكل الشعر الخشن والمموج 
والمتساقط والمتقصف والمتضرر والتآلف كما يعمل على تقوية بويصلات الشعر ويقضي على القشره وينشط 
فروة الرأس مفيد للصغار والكبار والرجال والنساء 

3-حمام كريم اعشاب الخزامي بالفيتامينات العشبيه الحجم 2000ML
خلاصة طبيعيه من اعشاب الخزامي والصبار والجرجير وغيرها من المواد التي تساعد على اصلاح 
الياف الشعر المتقصف والمتضرر كما يقوي بنية الشعره ويساعد على زيادة نموه وتجديده 
وتقويته وعلاجه مما يعزز مقاومته ويساعد على منع تساقطه عن طريق تقوية جذوره فينمو الشعر قويا 
وصحيا ويحميه من الجفاف والضرر ويمنح الشعر ليونة الملمس وكثافه وخالي من المواد الكيميائية الضاره بالشعر وفروة الرأس 

صور من موقع الاعشاب 






صورة المنتج 

وزن المنتج 
 3000 ML
ملاحظه:
1- الاعشاب مصنوعه على يد خبراء من الهند والصور من الموقع نفسه لاسخاص 
يعانون من الثعلبه والتساقط والفراغات وتم نجاح العلاج بواسطة الاعشاب بنسبة 100%
2- اعشاب الخزامي هي عباره لعلاج متكامل للشعر وليست للفرد
3- لا تصبغ الشعر 


للطلب 
عن طريق الرسائل الخاصه او عن طريق الاتصال على 
0555391713
وصف المنتج 
بفضل من الله لاقت نجاح كبير خارج وداخل المنتديات 

ويبت لكم مجموعة صور من ناس جربو الاعشاب 
من موقع الشركه وللأسف كلهم اجانب 
ويستعملون اشياء طبيعيه للشعر وخلو لنا الاصباغ 
والكيماويات الي دمرت شعرنا..
وتجاربهم ماليه الموقع من صور والكلام والمديح





ما هي اعشاب الخزامي؟؟؟
اعشاب الخزامي هي مجموعة اعشاب طبيعيه 100% خاليه من الحناء ومفعولها خيالي للعنايه بالشعر والتخلص من التساقط بشكل نهائي بإذن الله
وتقوية الشعر وتطويله وتحفيز الجذور على النمو وملء الفراغات في مقدمة الشعر والاماكن المتفرقه في فروة الرأس.. 



لكل من تعاني من مشاكل الشعر لا داعي للهم والتفكير ولا تقولين مستحيل وتوكلي لى الله ثم على اعشاب الخزامي
لحل جميع مشاكل الشعر وبدون مبالغه فعلآ اعشاب الخزامي هي خيرعلاج 
لجميع مشاكل الشعر واتجربه خير برهان ودعي الخلطات المممزوجه بالكيماويات 
وابدئي من جديد واهتمي بشعرج بطريقه مضمونه وطبيعيه..
اعشاب الخزامي الحل الاكيد والمجرب مني شخصيآ ومن جميع الاهل والاقارب 
والحمد لله اصبحت لي فئه كبيره من المجربات عبر المنتديات والانتر نت


اعشاب الخزامي علاج متكامل للشعر
من اول يوم راح تشوفين النتيجة المبهرة ان شاء الله 
راح تشوفين شعر صحي وراااااااااااااائع 
# ولمعة رهيبة 
# ويوقف التساقط 
# ومغذي كامل لفروة الراس 
# تكثف الشعر وتقويه 
# تطوله 
# تعالج الشعر الابيض(الشيب) بمداومة الاستعمال
# وتنعمه بطريقه طبيعيه
# تقضي على القشره بشكل نهائي بإذن الله 

ودايما اقول قبل استخدام لاي شي التسمية والتوكل على الله 


واخيرا خلطاتي طبيعية مية بالمية والله علي شاهد 
المواد المخلوطه فيها الاعشاب مش موجوده فالدوله 
بل تصنع ضمن شركه متخصصه 
في الاعشاب الخاصه بعلاج الشعر في الهند 
هذي الصور من الموقع الي اشتري منه الاعشاب 






والاعشاب هي 


الابراهيمي 



الاملج



النيم



بهرنجراج



تريفالا



شيكاكاي


وكل هالاعشاب بالاضافه الى اعشاب خاصه تخلط مع بعض 
وممكن خلطها مع الحناء اليمنيه 



طريقة وضع الاعشاب 
1- 5 ملاعق اكل من اعشاب الخزامي
2- فنجان1 زيت جوز الهند
3- علبة روب ( زبادي )
4- ماء دافي للعجن 

ملاحظه 
إضافة عصير نصف ليمونه للشعر الدهني 
6-تخلط جميع المقادير وتترك لتتخمر 4 ساعات وممكن تسوينها فالليل 
وتستعملينها الصبح 
7- توضع على الشعر من الجذور وحتى الاطراف وتلف بالنايلون وتترك لمدة 
3 ساعات فقط 
8- تغسل بالماء الدافي والبلسم فقط



اعشاب الخزامي تستخدم مره واحده في الاسبوع 



طريقة وضع الاعشاب مثل طريقة وضع الحناء بالضبط 




اعشاب الخزامي حقيقه لا خيال




سعر المنتج 
سعركورس الخزامي ل6 شهور 1200 درهم شامل التوصيل 

سياسة الشراء
الطلب عن طريق الرسائل الخاصه 
مع ارسال البيانات





بشرى سارة لأهالي رأس الخيمه منطقة الرمس التوصيل مجاني بجانب مكتبة الحرمين

*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

بمناسبة العيد السعيد بجامات روعه ب35 و 3... 
مخور غرشة دهن العووود 
بيت المرأة : شنط انيقة باسعار مميزة .. 
بيت المرأة : جلابيات مطرزة جاهزة ..+ مخور... 
هدية لاغلى الحبايب 
توزيعات لأجمل المناسبات ... 
طقم جننااان بسعر غررريب كان 575 درهم الان... 
فنايين ياماتو .. اليابانية الاصلية من شركة... 
اجهزة مطبخية مع الضمان .. الان بنصف السعر... 
كونى مميزة امام ضيوفج بأكواب العصير

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> مرحبا الغالية 
> تسلمين تسلمين ع الخدمة السريعة، و الله ما توقعت توصل بهالسرعة ما شاء الله. كان المفروض امس استلمها بس لاني كنت فالدوام و ما عندي حد يستلمها فاتفقت ويا المندوب اني استلمها اليوم و الحمدلله وصل و وصلت الاغراض وياه.... حدي مستانسة 
> و بس شفت الاغراض الصراحة انصدمت، لاني ما تخيلت انها بهالحجم ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن.. 
> حتى اني قسمتهم بيني و بين ربيعتي






> هلا اختي أنا حبيتش وايد من دون ماأشوفش لأنش طيوبه واااااايد أنا ماأعرفش بس
> دخلتي قلب بسرعه أحسش تاجرة تخافين ربش مو بمثل بعض التاجرات الله يسامحن يعرضون بضاعته ويوم 
> أشتريها مب نفس الصورة أنقهر والله وإذا كلمتهاماترد علي؛إنت والله غير غير مب مثلهم تردين عالمسجات عندي
> سؤال بعد إذا أريد أشتري من وحده من خواتش و من عندش عادي أطلب منش إنتي
> والسمووووحه






> هلاا اختي 
> وصلتني الطلبيه باسرع ماتوقعت 
> مشكوره الغاليه على الهدايا ويزاج الله خييير
> ان شاء الله بجرب منتجاتج وبخبرج بالنتااايج 
> تسلمين الغاليه






> ماشاء الله عليج،،
> 
> البارحه الفليل طرشتلج طلبيتيه ،،واليوم ع الساعه 11 يدقلي المندوب يقولي انا جريب بيتج
> 
> قتله صبر صبر اي طلبيه من عند منووه،، 
> ما شاء الله البارحه طالبه واليوم وصلني مع انه اتريااا اسبووع من التاجرات عقب توصلني الطلبيه وانتي ساكنه 
> راس الخيمة وانا العين وصلتني بسرعه 
> اشكرج ع سرعه التوصيل ويعطيج ربي الف عااافيه






> يالغاليه حبيت اشكرج على تعاملج الراقي ويااي وحبيت ابشرج انه طلبيتي وصلت اليوم رغم اني طلبتها البارحه
> بس وتوقعتها توصل عالاسبوع الياي بس ماشاء الله فاجأني المندوب اليوم لما اتصل بالعاده كل ما اطلب شي من المنتدى 
> اتريا ايام واسابيع ههههه الصرااحه انتي قمه في الذوق حتى التوصيل كان عليج استحيت لما قلتيلي التوصيل عليج .
> طلبيتي كانت الشاي الفيتنامي والصراحه شربته مرتين اليوم وارتحتله حتى بدون سكر او اي اضافات ارتحت لطعمه 
> وكريم نويره وصابونته بعد والله بدون مجامله رغم اني اليوم اول مره استخدمه بس ما ضايقني لما حطيته على ويهي بشرتي
> حساسه وما تتحمل اي شي وان شاء الله من تبان نتيجته ونتيجة الشاي بكتبلج تجربتي انا بس حبيت اشكرج عالتعامل وعالتوصيل
> وربي يعطيج العافيه ويرزقج من خيره ان شاء الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> مرحبا الغاليه حبيبتي اشحالج يا غناتي طرشيلي اعشاب الخزامي 3 علب بسرعه لأني بسافر وابي اخذهم هديه 
> حق ناس عزيزين علي يعانون من الفراغات ومشاكل الشعر الله يخليج لنا ويطول فعمرج يلغاليه






> حبيبتي السلام عليكم الله يجعل كل الخير في وجهك ودربج 
> وما قصرتي الله يجعل كل عمل تعملينه في ميزان حسناتج ويدفع عنج البلاء 
> اعشاب الخزامي فعلآ علاج للشعر وانا وايد استفدت منها وان شاء الله بطلب عن قريب لخواتي 
> طبعآ وايد مدحتج لخواتي بصراحه كلج ذوق واتشرف بمعرفت اخت مثلج ارجو ان تقبليني اخت 
> لج فالله لاني احبك في الله





> الاخت الغاليه كيف حالج عساج بخير من زمان ابغي اكتب لج رساله اشكرج فيها علة اعشاب الخزامي والزيت 
> فعلآ ممتاز طول شعري ووقف التساقط روعه وحابه اطلب منه فديتج





> السلام عليج غناتي يزاج الله الف خير انا شعري قليل وقصير ومتوقف عن النمو مده طويله 
> حتى ما يوصل لكتفي ولا اعرف الاسباب راجعت المعياده المتخصصه في الشعر وما شفت فايده غير 
> ضياع المال والتعب استخدمت زيوت وانبولات ولكن لم يكتب لي التوفيق فيها شافتني جارتي متكدره من شعري 
> قالت الحل عن الله ثم اعشاب الخزامي بصراحه ماكنت واثقه قالت لي بشتريلج اعشاب الخزامي والزيت 
> وبتشوفين كيف شعرج بيصير وبعد شهر من الاستعمال شعري يا اخواتي بدأ يطول ووقف التساقط 
> وبدى يكثف ومش مصدقه هالنتيجه والحين ابي علبه كبيره تكفيني سنه ولج مني الدعاء في جوف الليل 
> ادري ان احسن هديه لج





> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بصراحه والله شاهدجربت اعشاب الخزامي رووووعة شوي عليه 
> صار لي ثالث استخدام الحمدالله شعري ما يتساقط والله فبل من اتسبح قلبي يعوني عليه وهو يطيح بس الحين لك الحمد والشكر كله بفضل من ثم انتي وكريم نويرة ما شاءالله تبارك الله بيضني خصوصا الاماكن اللي خابرتها شئ عجيب منتجاتج وكل شئ شريته منج والله عجبني وعجب خواتي واستفادو من زيت الصبار واعشاب الكرش فضيعة الحمدالله اني تعرفت ع حرمة مثلج والله ويشرفني التعامل وياج وحبيت اشكرج ع العام مب في رسالة خاصة عشان الكل يعرف التاجرة وجه الخير انها فعلا تستحق هذا الاسم اختكم ام جاسم






> هلا اختي انا حبيت احط تجربتي 
> الخلطة رووووعه عطت لمعه لشعري وطولت ووقف التساقط الحمدالله 
> مشكوورة وطلبت منج امس بمسج واتريا الطلبية






> مسا الخير اختي شحالج عساج بخير.. 
> ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن الله يباركلج في بضاعتج...
> الأعشاب لين الحين مرتاحه منها حسيت شعري طول شوي و بدت الكثافه في شعري الحمدلله واهلي لاحظوا الفرق 
> ???? ومشكوووووره..






> شكرا من كل قلبي على امانتج و الله ثم والله انا ما اعرف ام عمر و لا تصيريلي و لا لي مصلحه اني امدحها بس بعد شهر و نص
> من استخدام خلطة ا لخزامي لي شعري كل من يمدح لمعته و كثافته و حيويته و صار يطول بسرعه لا شامبو فاست و لا بطيخ الخزامي 
> بس و بنتي عمرها 6 سنوات استخدمت لها الخزامي وزيت الصبار على فكره بس كنت احطلها يوم الجمعه و الله يا بنات بنتي شعرها
> ناعم بس ملفلف صار مفرود و يلمع و صبه و حده و من كل قلبي اقولج شكرا و عسى ربي يجازيج كل خير اول شي على مصداقيتج 
> و ثاني شي على امانتج بالسعر يعني احدها راهيه و السعر و ربي على هالنتايج و لا شي السعر تسلمين يالغاليه و ما يهمني يقولون 
> تمدحها عشان تمشي شغلها لان كل كلمه قلتها كنت صادقة فيها و من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله و كافي نفسيتج العسل و اتابعين زباينج 
> و تهتمين باراهم و الله يابنات انها تسال شلون الخزامي وزيت معاج مو تبيعج و تعطيج طاف






> السلام عليكم 
> هلا حبيبتي بعد استخدامي لاعشاب الخزامي حسين ان شعري عادت له حيويته ولمعته 
> والزيت من ثالث استخدام وقف الساقط والحمد لله وعطاني لمعه وقوه في شعري 
> واحس ان شعري ينبت من جديد وحتى الفراغات امتلأت بشعر صغير 
> وجزاك الجنه ونعيمها اختي وحابه اطلب حق اختي






> من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله .....
> من هذا المنبر احب اشكر اختي ام عمر الي كانت صادقه معي بكل كلمه والآن اجني ثمرات صدقها 
> والله يخوني التعبير ويعجز لساني اتجاهها وكلمة شكر في حقها قليل والله لن انساكي في الدعاء فهي الانسانه الوحيده 
> التي اعادة ثقتي بنفسي بعد استخدامي لاعشاب الخزامي حسيت شعري عادت له حيويته ولمعه وزيت الصبار من ثاني استخدام وقف
> التساقط والحمد لله عطاني قوه في شعري احس ان شعي ينبت من جديد وحتى الفراغات امتلأة بشعر صغير 
> جزاك الجنه ونعيمها اختي







> الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فواله بوظبي 
> صدق بصراحه انا كنت فاقده الامل شعري خفيف
> من المقدمه ويطيح بشكل فضيع وجاف والله يابنات منتدانا الغالي صدق حسيت فرق اعشاب 
> الخزامي عطتني امل في شعري انا توني فترة بسيطه استخدم 
> الاعشاب و خف التساقط وشعري فيه لمعه والله يشهد علي اني صادقه ..صراحه ادعيلج من 
> كل قلبي انج وفرتينا هالاعشاب الله يبارك في رزقج لانج صادقه في كلامج وانا بكوووون
> زبونتج للابد واكيد ماراح استغني عن بضاعتج وراح اخبرج بانتايج اول باول تحياتي وفائق احترامي لج حبيبيتي...





> الزوجة الحنون 
> أنصحكم أنصحكم أنصحكم 
> وعن تجربة الاعشاب رااااائعه جدددا للشعر..
> ومذهلة في إطالته بشكل رهيب..
> وأنا أستخدمها بين فترة وفترة..
> الله يجزيج خير





> لولو ماري 
> جزيت خيرآ اختي الكريمه على العلاج .. الراااائع .. 
> والصرااحه .. اعشاب الخزامي.. واااايد مفيده...
> اتغذي الشعر وتحافظ عليه من التقصف واهم شي اني افتكيت من شي اسمه فرد
> احس انه شعري اتعدل وااايد .. مع اني توني حطيت الاعشاب مرتين بس





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة من لك غيري 
> الله يوفقج ويرضى عليج اختي اصراحه كل بضاعتج مشكوره 
> عليها هالبيع واللا بلاش شي يستفيد منه الناس وندعيلج من قلبنا.
> ويزاج الله خير. 
> خلاااااااااص توبه ما استعمل الفرد ولا الصبغات مره ثانيه وبداوم على استعمال 
> حناء الخزامي






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيدة نشيطـة
> اهلين بكتب لج تجربتي بعد استعمال اعشاب الخزامي
> اولآ انا شريتها من خارج المنتدى لاني اعرف ام محمد شخصيآ 
> شعري كثف والحمد لله ما اشوف شعري يتساقط حتى وانا اغسله






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام نوسه الحلو 
> وانا اعجنها واخمرها من ليل لين يوم ثاني جريب الظهر
> واحطها مره بالاسبوع شعري طال عليها وثقل وصار كثيف وقوي
> مشكوره عزيزتي ام محمد وانتضري مني اتصال 
> ابي اطلب 3 اعشاب خزامي





> ensana_8 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة 
> صراااااااحه انا شعرررررري
> كاااااااان رااااايح فيهاااا كششششششششه ومافيه لاحياااااااة ولاحيوووووويه 
> وصرااااااحه شعري اعلن استسلاااامه وملله من 
> كثرررررررررررر الخلطاااااااات ولللاسف مااكااااااان فيه اي نتييييجه
> ملحوضه 
> لييييين ماهداااااااني الله لهالخلطه وبصرااااااحه
> الكل لااااااحظ التغيير بشعري))والله يجزاها كل خير صاحبه هالخلطه))
> نعووومه ولمعاااااان وطااال تقريبا بعد ثاني استعمال






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غنج 
> هلا اختي ^^
> عساج بخير وعافية 
> اختي بغيت اطلب منج اعشاب الخزامي 
> طبعا هاي مب اول مره .., 
> والله نتيجته وايد حلوة .., انا فسكن الجامعة الكل يسألني من اول يوم داومت فيه لين آخر يوم قبل لا اجز 
> ولا نص بنات السكن قالوا لي 
> شعرج ها طبيعي؟؟ 
> حتى مره وحده قالت لي ها شعرج .. ولا باروكه لدرجة انها سحبت شعري عسب تتأكد 
> ...





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة *عروس الجنه 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> حبيت اكتبلكم عن الاعشاب 
> استعملتها وواضبت عليها 3 اسابيع وكل اللى فى البيت انبهرو من نتيجة الاعشاب على شعرى انا واختى
> وباذن الله بطلب منها الاعشاب وبطلب منها كميه علشان خايفه صراحه حد من اهلى يطلبها منى وتكون مخلصه عندها
> على العموم انا انصحكم بالاعشاب لكل من يعانى بتساقط وخشونه وتقصف فى الشعر
> واسفه على الاطاله





================================================== =========






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فلوووونة 
> انا جربت الاعشاب بصراااحه عن طريق 
> بنت عمي لأن هي دايم تاخذ عنج وقلت بجرب واستانست وايد 
> وشعري صار ناعم وحيوي وكثيف حتى ربيعاتي استغربوا
> وان شاءالله بطلب مره ثانيه وهم بعد غارو مني وقالوا يبون 
> بس بغيت اسألج الغاليه بنتي عمرها 10 سنوات يستوي استخدم لها الاعشاب
> وموفقه الغاليه






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مهجه الروح 
> السلام عليكم وحمه الله وبركاته
> يعطيك الف عافيه انا 
> جربت الاعشاب والله اني مرتاحه جدا
> و شعري حلو مررررررررره 
> وناويه اطلب بعد عشان خواتي 
> ويسلمو يالغاليه





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارة مضيئه 
> يسلم ايديكي عالاعشاب انا جربتها اولآ لعمتي هي شعرها اصلا خفيف 
> ولما استعملت الاعشاب صار رهيييييييييييييييب
> بدي كمان كيس ضروري ضروري بكرا او بعده بالكتير حبيبة قلبي 
> بانتظلرك بس يا ريت تلفون قبل ما ترسلي





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دلوعه موت 
> تسلميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين يالغلااااا .
> . ما شاء الله الاعشاب رووووووووووعة 
> الغالية احينة ابا اربع منا حق خواتي وربيعاتها .. ومتى بتوصل ان شاء الله .. ماعليج امر ..
> وسموحة





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام مساااعد 
> كيف الحال 
> الصراحه جربنا عندج الاعشاب وكانت النتايج روعه 
> والعايله كلها عجبتهم نتايج الاعشاب 
> وعشان جيه بعد اريد اطلب زياده من الاعشاب 
> اريد 4 اكياس 
> يآليت توصلني آلطلبيه بســــــرعه لانهم مستعجلين ع الطلبيه 
> يسلموووووووووو والسموحه ع الاطاله





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sarah 
> وياج أم حمد 
> من فترة كنت طالبة من عندج والحين بعد 
> بغيت الغالية 3 من الاعشاب لأن لأهل عيبتهم وايد..






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nanosa 
> بصراحة صار شعري فيه كثافه وحيويه ولمعه مع اني استخدمته مره وحده بس ^^ 
> وشكراااااااااا حبيبتي





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ستار 
> الغاليه بغيت واحد من اعشاب الخزامي ..
> وع فكره قبل خذت حق اختي الثانيه كيس ماشاء الله شعرها واااايد تغير
> ..والله يوفقج ان شاء الله..





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سراج 
> اشحالج الصراحه اعشاب الخزامي ممتازه اخيرآ حصلنا شي عدل ونفع لشعرنا
> ولو ممكن تعطينا رقمج للتواصل معاج 
> لان الاهل عيبتهم الاعشاب ويبون يطلبون زياده





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام عبودي 
> انا طلبت من عندج اعشاب الخزامي من فتره
> وبصراحه وايد عيبتني وخلت شعر ماماتي روعه
> ويلمع والله حلوووووو وابغي اطلب هالمره 3 اكياس
> وان شاء شعري يصير حلو وكثيف مثل ماماتي 
> ربي يحفظج ووفقج


ا


> لمشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت الشيخ3 
> بغيت أطلب زياده من اعشاب الخزامي 
> ماشاء الله شعري صارحيويه وفي كثافه وحلو... والأحلى لمعته وكثافته
> أتريا ردج لأني أباه بأقرب وقت





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلوه جد 
> مرحبا اختي 
> بعد ما جربنا اعشاب الخزامي انا و اختي والحمدلله الحمدلله واااااااااااايد حلوه وشعرنا اختفت منه القشره وصار غليظ 
> حابة اطلب كيسين اذا ممكن





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سمرة 
> الغلا انا توني راده من شهر العسل يعني توني عرووس قبل العرس بفتره كنت ماخذه منج 
> اعشاب الخزامي والله انها رهيبه جد يعني بكل معنى الكلمه ممكن اتقوليلي كيف اتسوينه^^
> والله اني كنت ادور عنج بها المنتدى بغيت من طلبيه 
> ارسليلي فديتج وهذي البيانات






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ظبيه 
> السلام عليكم 
> شحالج غلايه عساج بخير ..^^
> بصراااحه هالخلطه عيبتني حيل ..
> وربي يعطيج العافيه
> وبالتوفيج..^^






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نبض 
> مشكوره غناااااتي ع الاعشاب صراحه تجنن سويتها وايد حلوه واهم شي اني افتكيت من القشره
> غنااااتي بغيت اطلب اعشاب الخزامي للمدرسات شافن شعري 
> ويبن 6 اكياس من الاعشاب





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غايه 
> شحالج الغاليه الصراحه الاعشاب ماعليها كلام والشعر 
> صار رووووووووووووووووعه 
> وبنتي مستانسة وايد ياريت طرشين لي كيسين 
> أعتقد البيانات عندج!!!!!!!!





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة 2me 
> السلام عليكم
> شحالج أختي ..,
> للمره الثاااااااااااااااانيه
> اطلب منج اعشاب الخزامي صار لي 3 شهور تقريبن وانا استعملها
> ونتيجته جد حلوه مع اني ما اخليه إلى ساعه...
> اريد كيس واحد..
> وبالتوفيق خيتوووووو







> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نور 
> السلام عليج الغالية 
> اول شي حبيت اشكرج على الخزامي ابصراحه ماتوقعتها 
> بالطريييقه هاذي وما تتخيلين كيف بنتي مستانسه بشعرها "ماقول غير الله يوفقج والمزيد من النجاح ان شالله
> والشي الثاني :
> بغيت اطلب عدد 2 من الاعشاب الي تكثف الشعر 
> وبالتوفيق







> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام محمد99 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> والله ادعيلج كلما اشوف بنتي فرحانة بشعرها يزاااج ربي كل خير وربي يحفظج لنا ولكل من يحبج يااارب
> الغالية بغيت اطلب من الاعشاب مرة ثانية اذا ممكن
> وياريت اعرف رقمج عسب لما احتاج اطلب منج على طول لاني مب دايما اقدر ادش النت اذا ممكن بكووون ممنووونة لج يالغالية





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة القلب 
> مرحبا 
> ان شاء الله انج ذكرتيني ...
> انا زبووونه دوووم عندج..
> فديتج ما عليج امر اريد عدد (7) اكياس من اعشاب الخزامي..ضرووري
> يعطيج العافية على هالاعشاب وفي انتظارج
> وهذا عنواني





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جريح دبي 
> مشكووووووووووووووره 
> الاهل يستخدمونها والنتيجه رووووووووووووووعه






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ..وينك.. 
> السلام عليييكم شحالج أختي
> إسمحيلي ماتشكرتج ع الخزامي..تسلمييييييييين انا مواضبه عليه وايد حلو,,,,,,,
> وأحين أريد حق ربيعتي واحد بعد
> ومشكوره ثاني مره





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حنون 
> اختي عجبني وايد الاعشاب الي ييكثف وينعم الشعر وبغيت
> اطلب حقي فديتج علشان
> انا شعري محتاج هالخلطه وما شاء الله الكل مدحها ومدحج فحبيت اتعامل وياج وشا كرة لج تواصلج





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابداع 
> مرحبا شحالج ان شاء الله بخير....
> بغيت بس اسالج ... انا سويت من هاي الاعشاب والحمد الله النتايج كانت وايد روعة ... يزاج الله خير ... ..
> اذا وحدة كانت صابغة شعرها وسوت من هاي الاعشاب يأثر ولا لا؟ 
> ارجو الرد بسرعة لو سمحت... ويعطيج العافية





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشامسيه 
> اختي حابه اطلب مره ثانيه 
> مشكورة أنا جربت الاعشاب وكانت نتايجها حلوة.
> تسلمين...






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sarah 
> السلام عليكم 
> اشحالج الغالية....
> انا كنت طالبة عندج الاعشاب للشعر وبصراحه 
> واااااايد عيبتني النتيجة وهالمرة بغيت اطلب مرة ثانيةثلاث اكياس..
> مشكووورة الغالية





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نونه 
> السلام عليكم اختى كيف حالك ان شاء الله بأحسن حال 
> انا استعملت الاعشاب الحمدلله طلعت مثل ما تمنيت جزاك الله خير ويسعدك يارب 
> تحياتي لك





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نجلا2 
> مرحبا اختي اشحالج ؟
> انا خذت منج الشهر اللي طاف 
> 3 اكياس من الخزامي ووصلتني والنتيجه روعه ومشكوره وبغيت بعد اثنين







> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة emaratiya
> بالنسبة لتجربتي لخلطة الأعشاب لتكثيف وتنعيم الشعر الصراحة ما اتوقعت انها تسوي هالنتايج العجيبة بهالسرعة.. 
> الصراحة تأثيرها وايد فعال وسرييييييييع .. 
> الحين خلصنا من هم المحاتاه للشعر والحمد الله .. 
> وطبعا حتى اخواني الشباب قالولي انتي شو هببتي وسويتي بشعرج.. والحين بطلب لهم طبعا...
> ومشكووورة وايد وان شالله دايما بطلب منج حق ربعي..





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عطر 
> اختي شو اخبارج عيبتني الاعشاب يزاج الله خير 
> بس بغيت اسال ممكن اسويها لشعر بنتي عمرها اربع سنوات ونص
> ردي عليه ضروري





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جمرة هواه 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
> اختي الكريمه انا من فترة شريت عنج الاعشاب مالت التكثيف والنتيج مبهرة جدا
> ممكن اعرف رقمج عشان الطلبيات وشكرا جزيلا






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حنان 
> السلاااااااام عليكم ورحمه 
> انااااا واايد مستاانسه ع شعري حسيت انه اتغير وكثف وخف التساقط
> تسلميييييييييين غناااااتي فديتج انتي مااقصرتي الخلطه رهيبه 
> الله يعطييييييييييييج ع قد نيتج ^^





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حيرانه 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الغاليه اولا بغيت اشكرج على تعاملج الطيب ثانيا على امانتج وصدقج 
> .. لان بصراحه كنت متشككه من الاعشاب اللي توفرينها لتكثيف الشعر .. بس حبيت اغامر لان التجربه دومها خير برهان ... 
> والحمدلله الاعشاب
> فادتني اولا كثافه ثانيا وسبحان الله ولله الحمد .. التقصف خف كثير وما قام شعري يطيح والحمدلله اشكرج مره ثانيه ويزاج الله كل خير 
> الغاليه اذا ما عليج أمر 
> ممكن توفرين بعد كيس من الاعشاب ((لبنت اختي ))







> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أم زايد1 
> السلااااااااااااااااام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> مرحبا اختي يسرني التعامل معاج للمرة الثالثه الصراحه الاعشاب روووووووعه وكل مره وحده من خواتي توصيني اطلبلها 
> فديتج بغيت كيسين من الاعشاب كل وحده لشخص مختلف يعني عنوانين
> وكل الشكر لج غناتي





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة WAFA 
> السلام عليج
> سويتلج دعاية عن الاعشاب فب بيتنا وطلعت بكيسين وانا ما خذه قبل لبنتي وايد روعة والحين انا اريد كيسين






> حبيبتي والله ^_^ مستانسة واااايد بخبرج ليش
> اتصلت فيني اختي مستااااانسة على نتايج الاعشاب العجيبة ^_^
> والله اتقول شعرها صار كثيف وقوي وماشي تساقط
> بنتها العودة اتصيح تبغي نفس شعر أمها ههههههههههه ربي يعطيج العافية حبيبتي على هالمنتج الحلو ويرزقج من حلاله
> الحين جهزيلنا 5 كياس من الاعشاب )
> تيك كير حبوبه وانتظر الطلبية^_^





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اميره 
> مرحبا اختى
> كيف حالج بصراحه ماقصرتى خلطتج يابت نتيجه والشعر
> وايد حلو واهلى في البيت يسالونى شو تستعملين لشعرج وخبرتهم والحين بغيت بعد اذنج كيس واحد عندى بنتى عمرها 8 سنوات .
> وبغيت اسالج مافيها ضرر على هذا السن.
> وشكرا،،،







> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ورده 
> انا احب اتكلم عن تجربة اختى مع الاعشاب وفعلا شعرها صار كثيف وحلو من ناحية 
> اللمعه 
> واللون 
> والطول 
> والانسيابيه 
> ما شاء الله عليها احلى منه مافيه 
> بارك الله فيك





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هااااي 
> هلا ...
> يعطيج العافية الاعشاب وايد وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايد زينه
> جربتها ومفعولها أكثر من رائع على شعري وصارلي اكثر من شهر وانا استخدمها 
> ممكن كيسين منها





> الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خديجه12 
> سلام اختي
> انا خذيت من عندج الخزامي استخدمته اختي والنتيجه كبداية استعمال وااااااااااااااايد حلوه 
> حبيت اسئل ممكن استخدمه لبنتي عمرها سنتين 
> لان شعرها ناعم ولكنه خفيف





> الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام حماده1 
> الصراحه اخت ريلي تستعملها واستوا شعرها قوي وفيه لمعه رهيبه 
> بالتوفيق





> الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الاعلاميه 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اختي .. 
> 
> في مره طلبت منج اعشاب الخزامي لتنعيم وتطويل الشعر .. وما شا الله تبارك 
> 
> الرحمن النتيجة جدا طيبه ..استعملته فكل اسبوع مره .. 
> 
> والحين لو ما عليج امر أبغي كيسين من الاعشاب 
> 
> وبندعيلج بكل خيـــــــــــر





> ام لميس 
> السلام عليج اختي 
> ... بصراحه ادعيلج من قلبي لما استعملت الاعشاب اتغير وااايد شعري 
> ولا استخدم الشسوار الا نادر ..
> الاعشاب نعمت شعري وفكتني من التساقط وهذا الي كنت اريده ..
> وبصراحه خواتي عجبهم كثيير ..واريد اطلب الحين حق اختي .. وشكرا مره ثانيه





> hoor2 
> اشحالج الغالية ان شاء الله تمام
> فديتج حبيت اطلب الاعشاب مرة ثانية لان نتيحتها حلوه على شعري وشعر خواتي





> حبوبة بومايد
> السلام عليكم الغالية
> انا طلبت اعشاب الخزامي للعنايه بالشعر وحابه اشكرج عليها نتايجها ممتازه
> وابغي بعد اثنين من اعشاب الخزامي للعنايه بالشعر خواتي يبغن منها





> حريره 
> السلام عليكم ورحمه 
> شخبــــــــــــآآآرج حبيبتي
> انا سمعت عن اعشاب الخزامي ت
> اختي ومرت اخوي خذوو من عندج وبصرآآآآآآآآحه وآآآيد تغير شعرهم وصـــآآر طويل ومافيه تساقط..... عيبنا وايد
> بــصرآآآحه روووووووووعه
> وانا حــــــــــآآبه اطلب من هالاعشاب 
> حقي وحق اختي






> hamsa
> شخصياً جربتها 
> وفعلا شعري انا واختي استوى غليظ ..
> قبل ناخذ ساعة وشي عشان نسشور 
> الحين مب اكثر عن 10 دقايق
> يلا ابا بعد





> الخاطريه 
> مشكوره الغاليه على الاعشاب 
> هلا الغاليه مشكوره على الاعشاب صراحه من إستعملته شعري تغير 
> صار يلمع و وقوي و حيوي وأقول لكل البنات لا تترددون في شراء اعشاب الخزامي 
> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووره





> lamis
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> هلا والله اختي
> انا طلبت منج هالاعشاب واستعملتها ونتايجها روووووعه وطلبت منج مره ثانيه
> وبطلب منج بعد بس ارجووووج لا توقفين التجاره
> عشان لا نتوهق والله ان شعري تغييير وصار قوي وافتكيت من شي اسمه تساقط 
> الله يجزااااج خير





> خواطر حلوه 
> على فكره انا استخدمت الاعشاب تخلي الشعر رهييييييييييييييب قوي وحيوي
> تخلصت من الكشه والتساقط هههه





> البرواز
> انا استعملت هذه الخلطة وهى روووووعه 
> شعري تغير و قل التساقط بشكل ملحوظ
> صرت ما استعمل السشوار كثير يعني
> تقدرون تقولون ان شعري استوى طبيعي ناعم





> 1بطه
> أعجبني صدقك واخلاصك 
> لأني استخدمت خلطتج و عرفت انهه ممتازه للشعر من نتيجتهه الممتازه
> تسلمين و يعطيج العافيه





> بحر الشوق 
> انا صراحه جربتها اهي قوة شعري 
> وصار فيه لمعه ونعومه طبيعيه
> وطوولت شعري بشكل ملحووظ

----------


## فن القفطان

موفقه

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت الاحلام

شكرا من كل قلبي على امانتج و الله ثم والله انا ما اعرف ام عمر و لا تصيريلي و لا لي مصلحه اني امدحها بس بعد شهر و نص
من استخدام خلطة ا لخزامي لي شعري كل من يمدح لمعته و كثافته و حيويته و صار يطول بسرعه لا شامبو فاست و لا بطيخ الخزامي 
بس و بنتي عمرها 6 سنوات استخدمت لها الخزامي وزيت الصبار على فكره بس كنت احطلها يوم الجمعه و الله يا بنات بنتي شعرها
ناعم بس ملفلف صار مفرود و يلمع و صبه و حده و من كل قلبي اقولج شكرا و عسى ربي يجازيج كل خير اول شي على مصداقيتج 
و ثاني شي على امانتج بالسعر يعني احدها راهيه و السعر و ربي على هالنتايج و لا شي السعر تسلمين يالغاليه و ما يهمني يقولون 
تمدحها عشان تمشي شغلها لان كل كلمه قلتها كنت صادقة فيها و من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله و كافي نفسيتج العسل و اتابعين زباينج 
و تهتمين باراهم و الله يابنات انها تسال شلون الخزامي وزيت معاج مو تبيعج و تعطيج طاف






الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجميه وافتخر

السلام عليكم 
هلا حبيبتي بعد استخدامي لاعشاب الخزامي حسين ان شعري عادت له حيويته ولمعته 
والزيت من ثالث استخدام وقف الساقط والحمد لله وعطاني لمعه وقوه في شعري 
واحس ان شعري ينبت من جديد وحتى الفراغات امتلأت بشعر صغير 
وجزاك الجنه ونعيمها اختي وحابه اطلب حق اختي

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  ..

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت الاحلام

شكرا من كل قلبي على امانتج و الله ثم والله انا ما اعرف ام عمر و لا تصيريلي و لا لي مصلحه اني امدحها بس بعد شهر و نص
من استخدام خلطة ا لخزامي لي شعري كل من يمدح لمعته و كثافته و حيويته و صار يطول بسرعه لا شامبو فاست و لا بطيخ الخزامي 
بس و بنتي عمرها 6 سنوات استخدمت لها الخزامي وزيت الصبار على فكره بس كنت احطلها يوم الجمعه و الله يا بنات بنتي شعرها
ناعم بس ملفلف صار مفرود و يلمع و صبه و حده و من كل قلبي اقولج شكرا و عسى ربي يجازيج كل خير اول شي على مصداقيتج 
و ثاني شي على امانتج بالسعر يعني احدها راهيه و السعر و ربي على هالنتايج و لا شي السعر تسلمين يالغاليه و ما يهمني يقولون 
تمدحها عشان تمشي شغلها لان كل كلمه قلتها كنت صادقة فيها و من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله و كافي نفسيتج العسل و اتابعين زباينج 
و تهتمين باراهم و الله يابنات انها تسال شلون الخزامي وزيت معاج مو تبيعج و تعطيج طاف

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رمال الحب

السلام عليج غناتي يزاج الله الف خير انا شعري قليل وقصير ومتوقف عن النمو مده طويله 
حتى ما يوصل لكتفي ولا اعرف الاسباب راجعت المعياده المتخصصه في الشعر وما شفت فايده غير 
ضياع المال والتعب استخدمت زيوت وانبولات ولكن لم يكتب لي التوفيق فيها شافتني جارتي متكدره من شعري 
قالت الحل عن الله ثم وجه الخير بصراحه ماكنت واثقه قالت لي بشتريلج اعشاب الخزامي والزيت 
وبتشوفين كيف شعرج بيصير وبعد شهر من الاستعمال شعري يا اخواتي بدأ يطول ووقف التساقط 
وبدى يكثف ومش مصدقه هالنتيجه والحين ابي علبه كبيره تكفيني سنه ولج مني الدعاء في جوف الليل 
ادري ان احسن هديه لج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجميه وافتخر

السلام عليكم 
هلا حبيبتي بعد استخدامي لاعشاب الخزامي حسين ان شعري عادت له حيويته ولمعته 
والزيت من ثالث استخدام وقف الساقط والحمد لله وعطاني لمعه وقوه في شعري 
واحس ان شعري ينبت من جديد وحتى الفراغات امتلأت بشعر صغير 
وجزاك الجنه ونعيمها اختي وحابه اطلب حق اختي 






الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حمامة البيت

من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله .....
من هذا المنبر احب اشكر اختي ام عمر الي كانت صادقه معي بكل كلمه والآن اجني ثمرات صدقها 
والله يخوني التعبير ويعجز لساني اتجاهها وكلمة شكر في حقها قليل والله لن انساكي في الدعاء فهي الانسانه الوحيده 
التي اعادة ثقتي بنفسي بعد استخدامي لاعشاب الخزامي حسيت شعري عادت له حيويته ولمعه وزيت الصبار من ثاني استخدام وقف
التساقط والحمد لله عطاني قوه في شعري احس ان شعي ينبت من جديد وحتى الفراغات امتلأة بشعر صغير 
جزاك الجنه ونعيمها اختي ام عمر







الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فواله بوظبي 
صدق بصراحه انا كنت فاقده الامل شعري خفيف
من المقدمه ويطيح بشكل فضيع وجاف والله يابنات منتدانا الغالي صدق حسيت فرق اعشاب 
الخزامي عطتني امل في شعري انا توني فترة بسيطه استخدم 
الاعشاب و خف التساقط وشعري فيه لمعه والله يشهد علي اني صادقه ..صراحه ادعيلج من 
كل قلبي انج وفرتينا هالاعشاب الله يبارك في رزقج لانج صادقه في كلامج وانا بكوووون
زبونتج للابد واكيد ماراح استغني عن بضاعتج وراح اخبرج بانتايج اول باول تحياتي وفائق احترامي لج حبيبيتي

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهيرة 

يزاج الله خير الغاليه
أنا صراحة وايد استفدت من الزيت اللي طلبته منج
وبصراحة كان عندي تساقط فظيييييييييييييييع من العين
شعري نصه طاح
والحمد لله زيتج وايد فادني وحسن شعري بدرجة كبيرة
وأتمنى من كل إخت عندها تساقط قليل أو كثير فالشعر إنها تستخدم هذا 
وبجوف النتيجة الايجابيه .
لأني قبل جربت زيوت وفيتامينات وأدويه من الصيدليه كلها الصراحة ما 
فادتني، لكن سبحان الله بفضل رب العالمين وبفضلج يا أم عمروبفضل 
الزيت شعري صار أفضل حتى صديقاتي في الدوام انبهروا بشعري
جزيت الجنه
ومثل ما فرجتي همي الله يعطيج كل ما تتمنينه
أختك المحبه: زهيرة

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الزوجة الحنون 
أنصحكم أنصحكم أنصحكم 
وعن تجربة الاعشاب رااااائعه جدددا للشعر..
ومذهلة في إطالته بشكل رهيب..
وأنا أستخدمها بين فترة وفترة..
الله يجزيج خير

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهرة الباحه 

هذا الخلطة شفت نتيجتها بعيني محد قالي عنها جارة اختي عندها ماشاءالله 6عيال 
ولا يبان عليها اختي سألتها عن البطن هل هي مسوية عملية شد ضحكت وقالت تبارك الله
انه استخدمت خلطة الدكتور جابر القحطاني لازالة الكرش وداومت ع شربها وهي طبيعية 
شريتها من تاجرة في المنتدى مخلوطة جاهزة وكفتني شهر ونصف واللحين بغيت اطلب لي وحق
اختي وآسفة ع الاطالة مشاركة بوسطة الدوسرية مراحب اختي بغيت طلب اعشاب الخاصة لازلة 
الكرش بصراااحة كنت اعاني من انتفاخ البطن وكان مقاس بطني 40 الحمدالله تغير مقاسي وحابة 
اطلب مرة ثانية حق ناس عزيزين علي مشكورة وجه السعد والخير وعنواني عندج لاني زبونة قديمة عندج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام عبودي 
> انا طلبت من عندج اعشاب الخزامي من فتره
> وبصراحه وايد عيبتني وخلت شعر ماماتي روعه
> ويلمع والله حلوووووو وابغي اطلب هالمره 3 اكياس
> وان شاء شعري يصير حلو وكثيف مثل ماماتي 
> ربي يحفظج ووفقج


ا


> لمشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت الشيخ3 
> بغيت أطلب زياده من اعشاب الخزامي 
> ماشاء الله شعري صارحيويه وفي كثافه وحلو... والأحلى لمعته وكثافته
> أتريا ردج لأني أباه بأقرب وقت

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام عبودي 
> انا طلبت من عندج اعشاب الخزامي من فتره
> وبصراحه وايد عيبتني وخلت شعر ماماتي روعه
> ويلمع والله حلوووووو وابغي اطلب هالمره 3 اكياس
> وان شاء شعري يصير حلو وكثيف مثل ماماتي 
> ربي يحفظج ووفقج


ا


> لمشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت الشيخ3 
> بغيت أطلب زياده من اعشاب الخزامي 
> ماشاء الله شعري صارحيويه وفي كثافه وحلو... والأحلى لمعته وكثافته
> أتريا ردج لأني أباه بأقرب وقت






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام عبودي 
> انا طلبت من عندج اعشاب الخزامي من فتره
> وبصراحه وايد عيبتني وخلت شعر ماماتي روعه
> ويلمع والله حلوووووو وابغي اطلب هالمره 3 اكياس
> وان شاء شعري يصير حلو وكثيف مثل ماماتي 
> ربي يحفظج ووفقج


ا


> لمشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت الشيخ3 
> بغيت أطلب زياده من اعشاب الخزامي 
> ماشاء الله شعري صارحيويه وفي كثافه وحلو... والأحلى لمعته وكثافته
> أتريا ردج لأني أباه بأقرب وقت





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام عبودي 
> انا طلبت من عندج اعشاب الخزامي من فتره
> وبصراحه وايد عيبتني وخلت شعر ماماتي روعه
> ويلمع والله حلوووووو وابغي اطلب هالمره 3 اكياس
> وان شاء شعري يصير حلو وكثيف مثل ماماتي 
> ربي يحفظج ووفقج





> لمشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت الشيخ3 
> بغيت أطلب زياده من اعشاب الخزامي 
> ماشاء الله شعري صارحيويه وفي كثافه وحلو... والأحلى لمعته وكثافته
> أتريا ردج لأني أباه بأقرب وقت





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلوه جد 
> مرحبا اختي 
> بعد ما جربنا اعشاب الخزامي انا و اختي والحمدلله الحمدلله واااااااااااايد حلوه وشعرنا اختفت منه القشره وصار غليظ 
> حابة اطلب كيسين اذا ممكن


[QUOTE]المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سمرة 
الغلا انا توني راده من شهر العسل يعني توني عرووس قبل العرس بفتره كنت ماخذه منج 
اعشاب الخزامي والله انها رهيبه جد يعني بكل معنى الكلمه ممكن اتقوليلي كيف اتسوينه^^
والله اني كنت ادور عنج بها المنتدى بغيت من طلبيه 
ارسليلي فديتج وهذي البيانات [/QUOTE




> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ظبيه 
> السلام عليكم 
> شحالج غلايه عساج بخير ..^^
> بصراااحه هالخلطه عيبتني حيل ..
> وربي يعطيج العافيه
> وبالتوفيج..^^

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام عبودي 
> انا طلبت من عندج اعشاب الخزامي من فتره
> وبصراحه وايد عيبتني وخلت شعر ماماتي روعه
> ويلمع والله حلوووووو وابغي اطلب هالمره 3 اكياس
> وان شاء شعري يصير حلو وكثيف مثل ماماتي 
> ربي يحفظج ووفقج


ا


> لمشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت الشيخ3 
> بغيت أطلب زياده من اعشاب الخزامي 
> ماشاء الله شعري صارحيويه وفي كثافه وحلو... والأحلى لمعته وكثافته
> أتريا ردج لأني أباه بأقرب وقت





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلوه جد 
> مرحبا اختي 
> بعد ما جربنا اعشاب الخزامي انا و اختي والحمدلله الحمدلله واااااااااااايد حلوه وشعرنا اختفت منه القشره وصار غليظ 
> حابة اطلب كيسين اذا ممكن





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سمرة 
> الغلا انا توني راده من شهر العسل يعني توني عرووس قبل العرس بفتره كنت ماخذه منج 
> اعشاب الخزامي والله انها رهيبه جد يعني بكل معنى الكلمه ممكن اتقوليلي كيف اتسوينه^^
> والله اني كنت ادور عنج بها المنتدى بغيت من طلبيه 
> ارسليلي فديتج وهذي البيانات






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ظبيه 
> السلام عليكم 
> شحالج غلايه عساج بخير ..^^
> بصراااحه هالخلطه عيبتني حيل ..
> وربي يعطيج العافيه
> وبالتوفيج..^^

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام عبودي 
> انا طلبت من عندج اعشاب الخزامي من فتره
> وبصراحه وايد عيبتني وخلت شعر ماماتي روعه
> ويلمع والله حلوووووو وابغي اطلب هالمره 3 اكياس
> وان شاء شعري يصير حلو وكثيف مثل ماماتي 
> ربي يحفظج ووفقج


ا


> لمشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت الشيخ3 
> بغيت أطلب زياده من اعشاب الخزامي 
> ماشاء الله شعري صارحيويه وفي كثافه وحلو... والأحلى لمعته وكثافته
> أتريا ردج لأني أباه بأقرب وقت





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلوه جد 
> مرحبا اختي 
> بعد ما جربنا اعشاب الخزامي انا و اختي والحمدلله الحمدلله واااااااااااايد حلوه وشعرنا اختفت منه القشره وصار غليظ 
> حابة اطلب كيسين اذا ممكن





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سمرة 
> الغلا انا توني راده من شهر العسل يعني توني عرووس قبل العرس بفتره كنت ماخذه منج 
> اعشاب الخزامي والله انها رهيبه جد يعني بكل معنى الكلمه ممكن اتقوليلي كيف اتسوينه^^
> والله اني كنت ادور عنج بها المنتدى بغيت من طلبيه 
> ارسليلي فديتج وهذي البيانات


 



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ظبيه 
> السلام عليكم 
> شحالج غلايه عساج بخير ..^^
> بصراااحه هالخلطه عيبتني حيل ..
> وربي يعطيج العافيه
> وبالتوفيج..^^





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام عبودي 
> انا طلبت من عندج اعشاب الخزامي من فتره
> وبصراحه وايد عيبتني وخلت شعر ماماتي روعه
> ويلمع والله حلوووووو وابغي اطلب هالمره 3 اكياس
> وان شاء شعري يصير حلو وكثيف مثل ماماتي 
> ربي يحفظج ووفقج


ا


> لمشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت الشيخ3 
> بغيت أطلب زياده من اعشاب الخزامي 
> ماشاء الله شعري صارحيويه وفي كثافه وحلو... والأحلى لمعته وكثافته
> أتريا ردج لأني أباه بأقرب وقت





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلوه جد 
> مرحبا اختي 
> بعد ما جربنا اعشاب الخزامي انا و اختي والحمدلله الحمدلله واااااااااااايد حلوه وشعرنا اختفت منه القشره وصار غليظ 
> حابة اطلب كيسين اذا ممكن





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سمرة 
> الغلا انا توني راده من شهر العسل يعني توني عرووس قبل العرس بفتره كنت ماخذه منج 
> اعشاب الخزامي والله انها رهيبه جد يعني بكل معنى الكلمه ممكن اتقوليلي كيف اتسوينه^^
> والله اني كنت ادور عنج بها المنتدى بغيت من طلبيه 
> ارسليلي فديتج وهذي البيانات


 



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ظبيه 
> السلام عليكم 
> شحالج غلايه عساج بخير ..^^
> بصراااحه هالخلطه عيبتني حيل ..
> وربي يعطيج العافيه
> وبالتوفيج..^^

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام عبودي 
> انا طلبت من عندج اعشاب الخزامي من فتره
> وبصراحه وايد عيبتني وخلت شعر ماماتي روعه
> ويلمع والله حلوووووو وابغي اطلب هالمره 3 اكياس
> وان شاء شعري يصير حلو وكثيف مثل ماماتي 
> ربي يحفظج ووفقج


ا


> لمشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت الشيخ3 
> بغيت أطلب زياده من اعشاب الخزامي 
> ماشاء الله شعري صارحيويه وفي كثافه وحلو... والأحلى لمعته وكثافته
> أتريا ردج لأني أباه بأقرب وقت





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلوه جد 
> مرحبا اختي 
> بعد ما جربنا اعشاب الخزامي انا و اختي والحمدلله الحمدلله واااااااااااايد حلوه وشعرنا اختفت منه القشره وصار غليظ 
> حابة اطلب كيسين اذا ممكن





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سمرة 
> الغلا انا توني راده من شهر العسل يعني توني عرووس قبل العرس بفتره كنت ماخذه منج 
> اعشاب الخزامي والله انها رهيبه جد يعني بكل معنى الكلمه ممكن اتقوليلي كيف اتسوينه^^
> والله اني كنت ادور عنج بها المنتدى بغيت من طلبيه 
> ارسليلي فديتج وهذي البيانات


 



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ظبيه 
> السلام عليكم 
> شحالج غلايه عساج بخير ..^^
> بصراااحه هالخلطه عيبتني حيل ..
> وربي يعطيج العافيه
> وبالتوفيج..^^





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام عبودي 
> انا طلبت من عندج اعشاب الخزامي من فتره
> وبصراحه وايد عيبتني وخلت شعر ماماتي روعه
> ويلمع والله حلوووووو وابغي اطلب هالمره 3 اكياس
> وان شاء شعري يصير حلو وكثيف مثل ماماتي 
> ربي يحفظج ووفقج


ا


> لمشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت الشيخ3 
> بغيت أطلب زياده من اعشاب الخزامي 
> ماشاء الله شعري صارحيويه وفي كثافه وحلو... والأحلى لمعته وكثافته
> أتريا ردج لأني أباه بأقرب وقت





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلوه جد 
> مرحبا اختي 
> بعد ما جربنا اعشاب الخزامي انا و اختي والحمدلله الحمدلله واااااااااااايد حلوه وشعرنا اختفت منه القشره وصار غليظ 
> حابة اطلب كيسين اذا ممكن





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سمرة 
> الغلا انا توني راده من شهر العسل يعني توني عرووس قبل العرس بفتره كنت ماخذه منج 
> اعشاب الخزامي والله انها رهيبه جد يعني بكل معنى الكلمه ممكن اتقوليلي كيف اتسوينه^^
> والله اني كنت ادور عنج بها المنتدى بغيت من طلبيه 
> ارسليلي فديتج وهذي البيانات


 



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ظبيه 
> السلام عليكم 
> شحالج غلايه عساج بخير ..^^
> بصراااحه هالخلطه عيبتني حيل ..
> وربي يعطيج العافيه
> وبالتوفيج..^^





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام عبودي 
> انا طلبت من عندج اعشاب الخزامي من فتره
> وبصراحه وايد عيبتني وخلت شعر ماماتي روعه
> ويلمع والله حلوووووو وابغي اطلب هالمره 3 اكياس
> وان شاء شعري يصير حلو وكثيف مثل ماماتي 
> ربي يحفظج ووفقج


ا


> لمشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت الشيخ3 
> بغيت أطلب زياده من اعشاب الخزامي 
> ماشاء الله شعري صارحيويه وفي كثافه وحلو... والأحلى لمعته وكثافته
> أتريا ردج لأني أباه بأقرب وقت





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلوه جد 
> مرحبا اختي 
> بعد ما جربنا اعشاب الخزامي انا و اختي والحمدلله الحمدلله واااااااااااايد حلوه وشعرنا اختفت منه القشره وصار غليظ 
> حابة اطلب كيسين اذا ممكن





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سمرة 
> الغلا انا توني راده من شهر العسل يعني توني عرووس قبل العرس بفتره كنت ماخذه منج 
> اعشاب الخزامي والله انها رهيبه جد يعني بكل معنى الكلمه ممكن اتقوليلي كيف اتسوينه^^
> والله اني كنت ادور عنج بها المنتدى بغيت من طلبيه 
> ارسليلي فديتج وهذي البيانات


 



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ظبيه 
> السلام عليكم 
> شحالج غلايه عساج بخير ..^^
> بصراااحه هالخلطه عيبتني حيل ..
> وربي يعطيج العافيه
> وبالتوفيج..^^

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام عبودي 
> انا طلبت من عندج اعشاب الخزامي من فتره
> وبصراحه وايد عيبتني وخلت شعر ماماتي روعه
> ويلمع والله حلوووووو وابغي اطلب هالمره 3 اكياس
> وان شاء شعري يصير حلو وكثيف مثل ماماتي 
> ربي يحفظج ووفقج


ا


> لمشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت الشيخ3 
> بغيت أطلب زياده من اعشاب الخزامي 
> ماشاء الله شعري صارحيويه وفي كثافه وحلو... والأحلى لمعته وكثافته
> أتريا ردج لأني أباه بأقرب وقت





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلوه جد 
> مرحبا اختي 
> بعد ما جربنا اعشاب الخزامي انا و اختي والحمدلله الحمدلله واااااااااااايد حلوه وشعرنا اختفت منه القشره وصار غليظ 
> حابة اطلب كيسين اذا ممكن





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سمرة 
> الغلا انا توني راده من شهر العسل يعني توني عرووس قبل العرس بفتره كنت ماخذه منج 
> اعشاب الخزامي والله انها رهيبه جد يعني بكل معنى الكلمه ممكن اتقوليلي كيف اتسوينه^^
> والله اني كنت ادور عنج بها المنتدى بغيت من طلبيه 
> ارسليلي فديتج وهذي البيانات


 



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ظبيه 
> السلام عليكم 
> شحالج غلايه عساج بخير ..^^
> بصراااحه هالخلطه عيبتني حيل ..
> وربي يعطيج العافيه
> وبالتوفيج..^^

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

لـلـرررفـــــع 

لـلـررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام عبودي 
> انا طلبت من عندج اعشاب الخزامي من فتره
> وبصراحه وايد عيبتني وخلت شعر ماماتي روعه
> ويلمع والله حلوووووو وابغي اطلب هالمره 3 اكياس
> وان شاء شعري يصير حلو وكثيف مثل ماماتي 
> ربي يحفظج ووفقج


ا


> لمشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت الشيخ3 
> بغيت أطلب زياده من اعشاب الخزامي 
> ماشاء الله شعري صارحيويه وفي كثافه وحلو... والأحلى لمعته وكثافته
> أتريا ردج لأني أباه بأقرب وقت





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلوه جد 
> مرحبا اختي 
> بعد ما جربنا اعشاب الخزامي انا و اختي والحمدلله الحمدلله واااااااااااايد حلوه وشعرنا اختفت منه القشره وصار غليظ 
> حابة اطلب كيسين اذا ممكن





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سمرة 
> الغلا انا توني راده من شهر العسل يعني توني عرووس قبل العرس بفتره كنت ماخذه منج 
> اعشاب الخزامي والله انها رهيبه جد يعني بكل معنى الكلمه ممكن اتقوليلي كيف اتسوينه^^
> والله اني كنت ادور عنج بها المنتدى بغيت من طلبيه 
> ارسليلي فديتج وهذي البيانات






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ظبيه 
> السلام عليكم 
> شحالج غلايه عساج بخير ..^^
> بصراااحه هالخلطه عيبتني حيل ..
> وربي يعطيج العافيه
> وبالتوفيج..^^

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

انا بصراحه اثق ببضاعتج 





الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هبة الله

خلطة الغزاله مره رهيبه بس خلصت مني وانا وحده دوامي فلشموس 
لازم 4 مرات فالاسبوع استعملها نتايجها حلوه واتنعم خصوصا الارداف بغيت علبتين غناتي 
وان شاء الله السواد ما يرجع مره ثانيه الله يوفقج





الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة يارب تسعدني 

هلا اختي الكريمه ارغب في شكرج لاني جربت خلطة غزاله انا وزوجي ههههههههه
كانت ممتازه وارغب فالتعامل معاج حيث اني تاجره في بداية مشروعه وارغب باخذ كميات منج 





الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عذب الكلام

السلام عليكم مشكوره قلبوووووووووووووووو على الخلطه الحمد لله كلها انباعت والي شروها يمدحونها وايد 
ويقولون خطيييييييره وروووووووعه والحين ابي 40 حبه على نفس العنوان

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهيرة 

يزاج الله خير الغاليه
أنا صراحة وايد استفدت من الزيت اللي طلبته منج
وبصراحة كان عندي تساقط فظيييييييييييييييع من العين
شعري نصه طاح
والحمد لله زيتج وايد فادني وحسن شعري بدرجة كبيرة
وأتمنى من كل إخت عندها تساقط قليل أو كثير فالشعر إنها تستخدم هذا 
وبجوف النتيجة الايجابيه .
لأني قبل جربت زيوت وفيتامينات وأدويه من الصيدليه كلها الصراحة ما 
فادتني، لكن سبحان الله بفضل رب العالمين وبفضلج يا أم عمروبفضل 
الزيت شعري صار أفضل حتى صديقاتي في الدوام انبهروا بشعري
جزيت الجنه
ومثل ما فرجتي همي الله يعطيج كل ما تتمنينه
أختك المحبه: زهيرة

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام عبودي 
> انا طلبت من عندج اعشاب الخزامي من فتره
> وبصراحه وايد عيبتني وخلت شعر ماماتي روعه
> ويلمع والله حلوووووو وابغي اطلب هالمره 3 اكياس
> وان شاء شعري يصير حلو وكثيف مثل ماماتي 
> ربي يحفظج ووفقج


ا


> لمشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت الشيخ3 
> بغيت أطلب زياده من اعشاب الخزامي 
> ماشاء الله شعري صارحيويه وفي كثافه وحلو... والأحلى لمعته وكثافته
> أتريا ردج لأني أباه بأقرب وقت





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلوه جد 
> مرحبا اختي 
> بعد ما جربنا اعشاب الخزامي انا و اختي والحمدلله الحمدلله واااااااااااايد حلوه وشعرنا اختفت منه القشره وصار غليظ 
> حابة اطلب كيسين اذا ممكن





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سمرة 
> الغلا انا توني راده من شهر العسل يعني توني عرووس قبل العرس بفتره كنت ماخذه منج 
> اعشاب الخزامي والله انها رهيبه جد يعني بكل معنى الكلمه ممكن اتقوليلي كيف اتسوينه^^
> والله اني كنت ادور عنج بها المنتدى بغيت من طلبيه 
> ارسليلي فديتج وهذي البيانات






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ظبيه 
> السلام عليكم 
> شحالج غلايه عساج بخير ..^^
> بصراااحه هالخلطه عيبتني حيل ..
> وربي يعطيج العافيه
> وبالتوفيج..^^

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

لـلـررررررررررررررفـــــع 
لـلـررررررررررررفـــــــع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام عبودي 
> انا طلبت من عندج اعشاب الخزامي من فتره
> وبصراحه وايد عيبتني وخلت شعر ماماتي روعه
> ويلمع والله حلوووووو وابغي اطلب هالمره 3 اكياس
> وان شاء شعري يصير حلو وكثيف مثل ماماتي 
> ربي يحفظج ووفقج


ا


> لمشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت الشيخ3 
> بغيت أطلب زياده من اعشاب الخزامي 
> ماشاء الله شعري صارحيويه وفي كثافه وحلو... والأحلى لمعته وكثافته
> أتريا ردج لأني أباه بأقرب وقت





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلوه جد 
> مرحبا اختي 
> بعد ما جربنا اعشاب الخزامي انا و اختي والحمدلله الحمدلله واااااااااااايد حلوه وشعرنا اختفت منه القشره وصار غليظ 
> حابة اطلب كيسين اذا ممكن





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سمرة 
> الغلا انا توني راده من شهر العسل يعني توني عرووس قبل العرس بفتره كنت ماخذه منج 
> اعشاب الخزامي والله انها رهيبه جد يعني بكل معنى الكلمه ممكن اتقوليلي كيف اتسوينه^^
> والله اني كنت ادور عنج بها المنتدى بغيت من طلبيه 
> ارسليلي فديتج وهذي البيانات






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ظبيه 
> السلام عليكم 
> شحالج غلايه عساج بخير ..^^
> بصراااحه هالخلطه عيبتني حيل ..
> وربي يعطيج العافيه
> وبالتوفيج..^^


لـلـرفـــــع لــلــررفــــع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

لــلــــررررررررررفـــــــــــــــــــع لـلـرررررررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام عبودي 
> انا طلبت من عندج اعشاب الخزامي من فتره
> وبصراحه وايد عيبتني وخلت شعر ماماتي روعه
> ويلمع والله حلوووووو وابغي اطلب هالمره 3 اكياس
> وان شاء شعري يصير حلو وكثيف مثل ماماتي 
> ربي يحفظج ووفقج


ا


> لمشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت الشيخ3 
> بغيت أطلب زياده من اعشاب الخزامي 
> ماشاء الله شعري صارحيويه وفي كثافه وحلو... والأحلى لمعته وكثافته
> أتريا ردج لأني أباه بأقرب وقت





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلوه جد 
> مرحبا اختي 
> بعد ما جربنا اعشاب الخزامي انا و اختي والحمدلله الحمدلله واااااااااااايد حلوه وشعرنا اختفت منه القشره وصار غليظ 
> حابة اطلب كيسين اذا ممكن





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سمرة 
> الغلا انا توني راده من شهر العسل يعني توني عرووس قبل العرس بفتره كنت ماخذه منج 
> اعشاب الخزامي والله انها رهيبه جد يعني بكل معنى الكلمه ممكن اتقوليلي كيف اتسوينه^^
> والله اني كنت ادور عنج بها المنتدى بغيت من طلبيه 
> ارسليلي فديتج وهذي البيانات






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ظبيه 
> السلام عليكم 
> شحالج غلايه عساج بخير ..^^
> بصراااحه هالخلطه عيبتني حيل ..
> وربي يعطيج العافيه
> وبالتوفيج..^^


للــرررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام عبودي 
> انا طلبت من عندج اعشاب الخزامي من فتره
> وبصراحه وايد عيبتني وخلت شعر ماماتي روعه
> ويلمع والله حلوووووو وابغي اطلب هالمره 3 اكياس
> وان شاء شعري يصير حلو وكثيف مثل ماماتي 
> ربي يحفظج ووفقج


ا


> لمشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت الشيخ3 
> بغيت أطلب زياده من اعشاب الخزامي 
> ماشاء الله شعري صارحيويه وفي كثافه وحلو... والأحلى لمعته وكثافته
> أتريا ردج لأني أباه بأقرب وقت





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلوه جد 
> مرحبا اختي 
> بعد ما جربنا اعشاب الخزامي انا و اختي والحمدلله الحمدلله واااااااااااايد حلوه وشعرنا اختفت منه القشره وصار غليظ 
> حابة اطلب كيسين اذا ممكن





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سمرة 
> الغلا انا توني راده من شهر العسل يعني توني عرووس قبل العرس بفتره كنت ماخذه منج 
> اعشاب الخزامي والله انها رهيبه جد يعني بكل معنى الكلمه ممكن اتقوليلي كيف اتسوينه^^
> والله اني كنت ادور عنج بها المنتدى بغيت من طلبيه 
> ارسليلي فديتج وهذي البيانات






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ظبيه 
> السلام عليكم 
> شحالج غلايه عساج بخير ..^^
> بصراااحه هالخلطه عيبتني حيل ..
> وربي يعطيج العافيه
> وبالتوفيج..^^


للــرررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقة الجنه 

اختي جربت الخلطة اللي تكلم عنها الدكتور جابر القحطاني طبيب الاعشاب وارح 
بطنها بشكل ملحوظ وانا دورت ع الاعشاب في العطار ما وجدتها قلت بشتري منج وجه الخير 
ابي علبة وان شاءالله اداوم عليها وشكرا المشاركة والهاااااااانة بصراحة الخلطة كثير جربوها
أعرفهم ومنهم بنت عمي أختفى بطنها ماشاءالله الخلطة مفيدة حتى اضطرابات البطن بغيت اطلب لي وحق اخي

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقة الجنه 

اختي جربت الخلطة اللي تكلم عنها الدكتور جابر القحطاني طبيب الاعشاب وارح 
بطنها بشكل ملحوظ وانا دورت ع الاعشاب في العطار ما وجدتها قلت بشتري منج وجه الخير 
ابي علبة وان شاءالله اداوم عليها وشكرا المشاركة والهاااااااانة بصراحة الخلطة كثير جربوها
أعرفهم ومنهم بنت عمي أختفى بطنها ماشاءالله الخلطة مفيدة حتى اضطرابات البطن بغيت اطلب لي وحق اخي

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

فوووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غزير الدمع

مرحبا الغالية 
تسلمين تسلمين ع الخدمة السريعة، و الله ما توقعت توصل بهالسرعة ما شاء الله. كان المفروض امس استلمها بس لاني كنت فالدوام و ما عندي حد يستلمها فاتفقت ويا المندوب اني استلمها اليوم و الحمدلله وصل و وصلت الاغراض وياه.... حدي مستانسة 
و بس شفت الاغراض الصراحة انصدمت، لاني ما تخيلت انها بهالحجم ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن.. 
حتى اني قسمتهم بيني و بين ربيعتي هههههه 
ان شاء الله استخدم الخلطة في اقرب فرصة و اعشاب الخزامى بخليها لحد ما اخلص كورس الدوا لانه سبب في انه يطيح شعري و اخاف استخدمها الحين ما استفيد الاستفادة الكاملة منها

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام عبودي
> انا طلبت من عندج اعشاب الخزامي من فتره
> وبصراحه وايد عيبتني وخلت شعر ماماتي روعه
> ويلمع والله حلوووووو وابغي اطلب هالمره 3 اكياس
> وان شاء شعري يصير حلو وكثيف مثل ماماتي
> ربي يحفظج ووفقج


ا


> لمشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت الشيخ3
> بغيت أطلب زياده من اعشاب الخزامي
> ماشاء الله شعري صارحيويه وفي كثافه وحلو... والأحلى لمعته وكثافته
> أتريا ردج لأني أباه بأقرب وقت





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلوه جد
> مرحبا اختي
> بعد ما جربنا اعشاب الخزامي انا و اختي والحمدلله الحمدلله واااااااااااايد حلوه وشعرنا اختفت منه القشره وصار غليظ
> حابة اطلب كيسين اذا ممكن





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سمرة
> الغلا انا توني راده من شهر العسل يعني توني عرووس قبل العرس بفتره كنت ماخذه منج
> اعشاب الخزامي والله انها رهيبه جد يعني بكل معنى الكلمه ممكن اتقوليلي كيف اتسوينه^^
> والله اني كنت ادور عنج بها المنتدى بغيت من طلبيه
> ارسليلي فديتج وهذي البيانات






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ظبيه
> السلام عليكم
> شحالج غلايه عساج بخير ..^^
> بصراااحه هالخلطه عيبتني حيل ..
> وربي يعطيج العافيه
> وبالتوفيج..^^

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

لـلـررررررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام عبودي
> انا طلبت من عندج اعشاب الخزامي من فتره
> وبصراحه وايد عيبتني وخلت شعر ماماتي روعه
> ويلمع والله حلوووووو وابغي اطلب هالمره 3 اكياس
> وان شاء شعري يصير حلو وكثيف مثل ماماتي
> ربي يحفظج ووفقج

----------


## ام غنوومي

ربي يوفقج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام عبودي
> انا طلبت من عندج اعشاب الخزامي من فتره
> وبصراحه وايد عيبتني وخلت شعر ماماتي روعه
> ويلمع والله حلوووووو وابغي اطلب هالمره 3 اكياس
> وان شاء شعري يصير حلو وكثيف مثل ماماتي
> ربي يحفظج ووفقج


ا


> لمشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت الشيخ3
> بغيت أطلب زياده من اعشاب الخزامي
> ماشاء الله شعري صارحيويه وفي كثافه وحلو... والأحلى لمعته وكثافته
> أتريا ردج لأني أباه بأقرب وقت





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلوه جد
> مرحبا اختي
> بعد ما جربنا اعشاب الخزامي انا و اختي والحمدلله الحمدلله واااااااااااايد حلوه وشعرنا اختفت منه القشره وصار غليظ
> حابة اطلب كيسين اذا ممكن





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سمرة
> الغلا انا توني راده من شهر العسل يعني توني عرووس قبل العرس بفتره كنت ماخذه منج
> اعشاب الخزامي والله انها رهيبه جد يعني بكل معنى الكلمه ممكن اتقوليلي كيف اتسوينه^^
> والله اني كنت ادور عنج بها المنتدى بغيت من طلبيه
> ارسليلي فديتج وهذي البيانات






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ظبيه
> السلام عليكم
> شحالج غلايه عساج بخير ..^^
> بصراااحه هالخلطه عيبتني حيل ..
> وربي يعطيج العافيه
> وبالتوفيج..^^

----------


## ام غنوومي

سبحان الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

لـلـــررفـــــــع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام عبودي
> انا طلبت من عندج اعشاب الخزامي من فتره
> وبصراحه وايد عيبتني وخلت شعر ماماتي روعه
> ويلمع والله حلوووووو وابغي اطلب هالمره 3 اكياس
> وان شاء شعري يصير حلو وكثيف مثل ماماتي
> ربي يحفظج ووفقج


ا


> لمشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت الشيخ3
> بغيت أطلب زياده من اعشاب الخزامي
> ماشاء الله شعري صارحيويه وفي كثافه وحلو... والأحلى لمعته وكثافته
> أتريا ردج لأني أباه بأقرب وقت





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلوه جد
> مرحبا اختي
> بعد ما جربنا اعشاب الخزامي انا و اختي والحمدلله الحمدلله واااااااااااايد حلوه وشعرنا اختفت منه القشره وصار غليظ
> حابة اطلب كيسين اذا ممكن





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سمرة
> الغلا انا توني راده من شهر العسل يعني توني عرووس قبل العرس بفتره كنت ماخذه منج
> اعشاب الخزامي والله انها رهيبه جد يعني بكل معنى الكلمه ممكن اتقوليلي كيف اتسوينه^^
> والله اني كنت ادور عنج بها المنتدى بغيت من طلبيه
> ارسليلي فديتج وهذي البيانات






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ظبيه
> السلام عليكم
> شحالج غلايه عساج بخير ..^^
> بصراااحه هالخلطه عيبتني حيل ..
> وربي يعطيج العافيه
> وبالتوفيج..^^

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دمعة خشوع

السلام عليج والله شهادتي فيج مجروحه كل شيب شريته منج توفقت فيه الشاي الفيتنامي نزل وزني وبدليل وايد اطلب منج 
حق اهلي واعشاب الكرش خلتني البس البنطلون بكل ثقه ههههههههه وخلطة الغزاله خلتني غزاله 
بدت المناطق الداكنه تفتح وبشرتي صارت ناعمه مثل البيبي الله يوفقج اختي ويحرم وجهج عن النار 
انا بصراحه اثق ببضاعتج 





الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هبة الله

خلطة الغزاله مره رهيبه بس خلصت مني وانا وحده دوامي فلشموس 
لازم 4 مرات فالاسبوع استعملها نتايجها حلوه واتنعم خصوصا الارداف بغيت علبتين غناتي 
وان شاء الله السواد ما يرجع مره ثانيه الله يوفقج





الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة يارب تسعدني 

هلا اختي الكريمه ارغب في شكرج لاني جربت خلطة غزاله انا وزوجي ههههههههه
كانت ممتازه وارغب فالتعامل معاج حيث اني تاجره في بداية مشروعه وارغب باخذ كميات منج 





الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عذب الكلام

السلام عليكم مشكوره قلبوووووووووووووووو على الخلطه الحمد لله كلها انباعت والي شروها يمدحونها وايد 
ويقولون خطيييييييره وروووووووعه والحين ابي 40 حبه على نفس العنوان

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دمعة خشوع

السلام عليج والله شهادتي فيج مجروحه كل شيب شريته منج توفقت فيه الشاي الفيتنامي نزل وزني وبدليل وايد اطلب منج 
حق اهلي واعشاب الكرش خلتني البس البنطلون بكل ثقه ههههههههه وخلطة الغزاله خلتني غزاله 
بدت المناطق الداكنه تفتح وبشرتي صارت ناعمه مثل البيبي الله يوفقج اختي ويحرم وجهج عن النار 
انا بصراحه اثق ببضاعتج 





الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هبة الله

خلطة الغزاله مره رهيبه بس خلصت مني وانا وحده دوامي فلشموس 
لازم 4 مرات فالاسبوع استعملها نتايجها حلوه واتنعم خصوصا الارداف بغيت علبتين غناتي 
وان شاء الله السواد ما يرجع مره ثانيه الله يوفقج





الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة يارب تسعدني 

هلا اختي الكريمه ارغب في شكرج لاني جربت خلطة غزاله انا وزوجي ههههههههه
كانت ممتازه وارغب فالتعامل معاج حيث اني تاجره في بداية مشروعه وارغب باخذ كميات منج 





الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عذب الكلام

السلام عليكم مشكوره قلبوووووووووووووووو على الخلطه الحمد لله كلها انباعت والي شروها يمدحونها وايد 
ويقولون خطيييييييره وروووووووعه والحين ابي 40 حبه على نفس العنوان

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

عليك بتقوى الله أن كنت غافلاً يأتيك بالأرزاق من حيث لاتدري فكيف تخاف الفقر والله رازقاً فقد رزق الطير والحوت في البحر ومن ظن أن الرزق يأتي بقوة مأكل العصفور شيئاً مع النسر

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته،،،
> أرجو ما تذكرين اسمي للخصوصية،،،
> 
> 
> أولا حبيت أشكرج على سرعة توصيلج للطلبات لأني أطلب منج كذا مرة لربيعاتي و أهلي و داااايما توصلني الطلبية اليوم الثاني ماشاء الله،،،، و مشكووورة على الشاي الفيتنامي الي دايما اطرشينه مجانا مع كل حبة!!!!
> 
> بالنسبة لتجربة اختي فهي كالآتي/
> هي من 10 سنين متزوجة و استخدمت الأعشاب خلال ال 3 أسابيع اللي مرت، و تصدقين إنها بس كانت تشربها مرتين!!!
> 
> ...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته،،،
> أرجو ما تذكرين اسمي للخصوصية،،،
> 
> 
> أولا حبيت أشكرج على سرعة توصيلج للطلبات لأني أطلب منج كذا مرة لربيعاتي و أهلي و داااايما توصلني الطلبية اليوم الثاني ماشاء الله،،،، و مشكووورة على الشاي الفيتنامي الي دايما اطرشينه مجانا مع كل حبة!!!!
> 
> بالنسبة لتجربة اختي فهي كالآتي/
> هي من 10 سنين متزوجة و استخدمت الأعشاب خلال ال 3 أسابيع اللي مرت، و تصدقين إنها بس كانت تشربها مرتين!!!
> 
> ...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته،،،
> 
> 
> 
> أولا حبيت أشكرج على سرعة توصيلج للطلبات لأني أطلب منج كذا مرة لربيعاتي و أهلي و داااايما توصلني الطلبية اليوم الثاني ماشاء الله،،،، و مشكووورة على الشاي الفيتنامي الي دايما اطرشينه مجانا مع كل حبة!!!!
> 
> بالنسبة لتجربة اختي فهي كالآتي/
> هي من 10 سنين متزوجة و استخدمت الأعشاب خلال ال 3 أسابيع اللي مرت، و تصدقين إنها بس كانت تشربها مرتين!!!
> 
> ...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

عليك بتقوى الله أن كنت غافلاً يأتيك بالأرزاق من حيث لاتدري فكيف تخاف الفقر والله رازقاً فقد رزق الطير والحوت في البحر ومن ظن أن الرزق يأتي بقوة مأكل العصفور شيئاً مع النسر

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

خلطة الغزااااااااااالة

سعر المنتج 200 درهم وبتوصلج معاه هديه
مجموعة الحمام المغربي مجانا
1- الليفه المغربيه تستخدم لفرك الجسم بعد وضع او دهن الجسم بصابون الطاوؤس او خلطة الغزالة
2- قناع الطين المغربي 1بمجرد اضافة القليل من الماء الورد يتحول الى عجينة توضع ع الوجه لمدة 5دقائق يشد البشرة ويزيل البثور 2تخلط كمية الطين المرغوب استخدامها مع ماء عادي وتترك ع الشعر 5دقائق ثم يغسل الشعر بالشامبو المفضل
3- صابونة الطاووس المغربي السائل صنع خصيصا ليمنح السيدات جمال ونعومة ونشاط في حمام دافئ يدهن الجسم بكمية صابون الطاوؤس المغربي السائل لمدة 5دقائق ثم يغسل ويدلك بالليفة المغربية
4- صابون جسم الطاوؤس القوالب استعملية للاستحمام اليومي لبشرة ناعمة نظرة
5-حجر تنظيف الاقدام تفرك به القدم للحصول على نعومة دائمة
والتوصيل عن طريق
شركة والدفع عند الاستلام + رسوم التوصيل على حسب المنطقه

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

خلطة الغزااااااااااالة

سعر المنتج 200 درهم وبتوصلج معاه هديه
مجموعة الحمام المغربي مجانا
1- الليفه المغربيه تستخدم لفرك الجسم بعد وضع او دهن الجسم بصابون الطاوؤس او خلطة الغزالة
2- قناع الطين المغربي 1بمجرد اضافة القليل من الماء الورد يتحول الى عجينة توضع ع الوجه لمدة 5دقائق يشد البشرة ويزيل البثور 2تخلط كمية الطين المرغوب استخدامها مع ماء عادي وتترك ع الشعر 5دقائق ثم يغسل الشعر بالشامبو المفضل
3- صابونة الطاووس المغربي السائل صنع خصيصا ليمنح السيدات جمال ونعومة ونشاط في حمام دافئ يدهن الجسم بكمية صابون الطاوؤس المغربي السائل لمدة 5دقائق ثم يغسل ويدلك بالليفة المغربية
4- صابون جسم الطاوؤس القوالب استعملية للاستحمام اليومي لبشرة ناعمة نظرة
5-حجر تنظيف الاقدام تفرك به القدم للحصول على نعومة دائمة
والتوصيل عن طريق
شركة والدفع عند الاستلام + رسوم التوصيل على حسب المنطقه

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته،،،
> 
> 
> 
> أولا حبيت أشكرج على سرعة توصيلج للطلبات لأني أطلب منج كذا مرة لربيعاتي و أهلي و داااايما توصلني الطلبية اليوم الثاني ماشاء الله،،،، و مشكووورة على الشاي الفيتنامي الي دايما اطرشينه مجانا مع كل حبة!!!!
> 
> بالنسبة لتجربة اختي فهي كالآتي/
> هي من 10 سنين متزوجة و استخدمت الأعشاب خلال ال 3 أسابيع اللي مرت، و تصدقين إنها بس كانت تشربها مرتين!!!
> 
> ...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته،،،
> 
> 
> 
> أولا حبيت أشكرج على سرعة توصيلج للطلبات لأني أطلب منج كذا مرة لربيعاتي و أهلي و داااايما توصلني الطلبية اليوم الثاني ماشاء الله،،،، و مشكووورة على الشاي الفيتنامي الي دايما اطرشينه مجانا مع كل حبة!!!!
> 
> بالنسبة لتجربة اختي فهي كالآتي/
> هي من 10 سنين متزوجة و استخدمت الأعشاب خلال ال 3 أسابيع اللي مرت، و تصدقين إنها بس كانت تشربها مرتين!!!
> 
> ...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته،،،
> أرجو ما تذكرين اسمي للخصوصية،،،
> 
> 
> أولا حبيت أشكرج على سرعة توصيلج للطلبات لأني أطلب منج كذا مرة لربيعاتي و أهلي و داااايما توصلني الطلبية اليوم الثاني ماشاء الله،،،، و مشكووورة على الشاي الفيتنامي الي دايما اطرشينه مجانا مع كل حبة!!!!
> 
> بالنسبة لتجربة اختي فهي كالآتي/
> هي من 10 سنين متزوجة و استخدمت الأعشاب خلال ال 3 أسابيع اللي مرت، و تصدقين إنها بس كانت تشربها مرتين!!!
> 
> ...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شهد العسل

حبيبتي السلام عليكم الله يجعل كل الخير في وجهك ودربج 
وما قصرتي الله يجعل كل عمل تعملينه في ميزان حسناتج ويدفع عنج البلاء 
اعشاب الخزامي فعلآ علاج للشعر وانا وايد استفدت منها وان شاء الله بطلب عن قريب لخواتي 
طبعآ وايد مدحتج لخواتي بصراحه كلج ذوق واتشرف بمعرفت اخت مثلج ارجو ان تقبليني اخت 
لج فالله لاني احبك في الله 





الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شجون حائره

الاخت الغاليه كيف حالج عساج بخير من زمان ابغي اكتب لج رساله اشكرج فيها علة اعشاب الخزامي والزيت 
فعلآ ممتاز طول شعري ووقف التساقط روعه وحابه اطلب منه فديتج





الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رمال الحب

السلام عليج غناتي يزاج الله الف خير انا شعري قليل وقصير ومتوقف عن النمو مده طويله 
حتى ما يوصل لكتفي ولا اعرف الاسباب راجعت المعياده المتخصصه في الشعر وما شفت فايده غير 
ضياع المال والتعب استخدمت زيوت وانبولات ولكن لم يكتب لي التوفيق فيها شافتني جارتي متكدره من شعري 
قالت الحل عن الله ثم اعشاب الخزامي بصراحه ماكنت واثقه قالت لي بشتريلج اعشاب الخزامي والزيت 
وبتشوفين كيف شعرج بيصير وبعد شهر من الاستعمال شعري يا اخواتي بدأ يطول ووقف التساقط 
وبدى يكثف ومش مصدقه هالنتيجه والحين ابي علبه كبيره تكفيني سنه ولج مني الدعاء في جوف الليل 
ادري ان احسن هديه لج





الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دعاء الحب 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بصراحه والله شاهدجربت اعشاب الخزامي رووووعة شوي عليه 
صار لي ثالث استخدام الحمدالله شعري ما يتساقط والله فبل من اتسبح قلبي يعوني عليه وهو يطيح بس الحين لك الحمد والشكر كله بفضل من ثم انتي وكريم نويرة ما شاءالله تبارك الله بيضني خصوصا الاماكن اللي خابرتها شئ عجيب منتجاتج وكل شئ شريته منج والله عجبني وعجب خواتي واستفادو من زيت الصبار واعشاب الكرش فضيعة الحمدالله اني تعرفت ع حرمة مثلج والله ويشرفني التعامل وياج وحبيت اشكرج ع العام مب في رسالة خاصة عشان الكل يعرف التاجرة وجه الخير انها فعلا تستحق هذا الاسم اختكم ام جاسم

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته،،،
> 
> 
> 
> أولا حبيت أشكرج على سرعة توصيلج للطلبات لأني أطلب منج كذا مرة لربيعاتي و أهلي و داااايما توصلني الطلبية اليوم الثاني ماشاء الله،،،، و مشكووورة على الشاي الفيتنامي الي دايما اطرشينه مجانا مع كل حبة!!!!
> 
> بالنسبة لتجربة اختي فهي كالآتي/
> هي من 10 سنين متزوجة و استخدمت الأعشاب خلال ال 3 أسابيع اللي مرت، و تصدقين إنها بس كانت تشربها مرتين!!!
> 
> ...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

سعر المنتج 200 درهم وبتوصلج معاه هديه
مجموعة الحمام المغربي مجانا
1- الليفه المغربيه تستخدم لفرك الجسم بعد وضع او دهن الجسم بصابون الطاوؤس او خلطة الغزالة
2- قناع الطين المغربي 1بمجرد اضافة القليل من الماء الورد يتحول الى عجينة توضع ع الوجه لمدة 5دقائق يشد البشرة ويزيل البثور 2تخلط كمية الطين المرغوب استخدامها مع ماء عادي وتترك ع الشعر 5دقائق ثم يغسل الشعر بالشامبو المفضل
3- صابونة الطاووس المغربي السائل صنع خصيصا ليمنح السيدات جمال ونعومة ونشاط في حمام دافئ يدهن الجسم بكمية صابون الطاوؤس المغربي السائل لمدة 5دقائق ثم يغسل ويدلك بالليفة المغربية
4- صابون جسم الطاوؤس القوالب استعملية للاستحمام اليومي لبشرة ناعمة نظرة
5-حجر تنظيف الاقدام تفرك به القدم للحصول على نعومة دائمة
والتوصيل عن طريق
شركة والدفع عند الاستلام + رسوم التوصيل على حسب

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته،،،
> 
> 
> 
> أولا حبيت أشكرج على سرعة توصيلج للطلبات لأني أطلب منج كذا مرة لربيعاتي و أهلي و داااايما توصلني الطلبية اليوم الثاني ماشاء الله،،،، و مشكووورة على الشاي الفيتنامي الي دايما اطرشينه مجانا مع كل حبة!!!!
> 
> بالنسبة لتجربة اختي فهي كالآتي/
> هي من 10 سنين متزوجة و استخدمت الأعشاب خلال ال 3 أسابيع اللي مرت، و تصدقين إنها بس كانت تشربها مرتين!!!
> 
> ...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

خلطة الغزااااااااااالة

سعر المنتج 200 درهم وبتوصلج معاه هديه
مجموعة الحمام المغربي مجانا
1- الليفه المغربيه تستخدم لفرك الجسم بعد وضع او دهن الجسم بصابون الطاوؤس او خلطة الغزالة
2- قناع الطين المغربي 1بمجرد اضافة القليل من الماء الورد يتحول الى عجينة توضع ع الوجه لمدة 5دقائق يشد البشرة ويزيل البثور 2تخلط كمية الطين المرغوب استخدامها مع ماء عادي وتترك ع الشعر 5دقائق ثم يغسل الشعر بالشامبو المفضل
3- صابونة الطاووس المغربي السائل صنع خصيصا ليمنح السيدات جمال ونعومة ونشاط في حمام دافئ يدهن الجسم بكمية صابون الطاوؤس المغربي السائل لمدة 5دقائق ثم يغسل ويدلك بالليفة المغربية
4- صابون جسم الطاوؤس القوالب استعملية للاستحمام اليومي لبشرة ناعمة نظرة
5-حجر تنظيف الاقدام تفرك به القدم للحصول على نعومة دائمة
والتوصيل عن طريق
شركة والدفع عند الاستلام + رسوم التوصيل على حسب المنطقه

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته،،،
> 
> 
> 
> أولا حبيت أشكرج على سرعة توصيلج للطلبات لأني أطلب منج كذا مرة لربيعاتي و أهلي و داااايما توصلني الطلبية اليوم الثاني ماشاء الله،،،، و مشكووورة على الشاي الفيتنامي الي دايما اطرشينه مجانا مع كل حبة!!!!
> 
> بالنسبة لتجربة اختي فهي كالآتي/
> هي من 10 سنين متزوجة و استخدمت الأعشاب خلال ال 3 أسابيع اللي مرت، و تصدقين إنها بس كانت تشربها مرتين!!!
> 
> ...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته،،،
> 
> 
> 
> أولا حبيت أشكرج على سرعة توصيلج للطلبات لأني أطلب منج كذا مرة لربيعاتي و أهلي و داااايما توصلني الطلبية اليوم الثاني ماشاء الله،،،، و مشكووورة على الشاي الفيتنامي الي دايما اطرشينه مجانا مع كل حبة!!!!
> 
> بالنسبة لتجربة اختي فهي كالآتي/
> هي من 10 سنين متزوجة و استخدمت الأعشاب خلال ال 3 أسابيع اللي مرت، و تصدقين إنها بس كانت تشربها مرتين!!!
> 
> ...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...752&highlight=

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شهد العسل

حبيبتي السلام عليكم الله يجعل كل الخير في وجهك ودربج 
وما قصرتي الله يجعل كل عمل تعملينه في ميزان حسناتج ويدفع عنج البلاء 
اعشاب الخزامي فعلآ علاج للشعر وانا وايد استفدت منها وان شاء الله بطلب عن قريب لخواتي 
طبعآ وايد مدحتج لخواتي بصراحه كلج ذوق واتشرف بمعرفت اخت مثلج ارجو ان تقبليني اخت 
لج فالله لاني احبك في

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

خلطة الغزااااااااااالة

سعر المنتج 200 درهم وبتوصلج معاه هديه
مجموعة الحمام المغربي مجانا
1- الليفه المغربيه تستخدم لفرك الجسم بعد وضع او دهن الجسم بصابون الطاوؤس او خلطة الغزالة
2- قناع الطين المغربي 1بمجرد اضافة القليل من الماء الورد يتحول الى عجينة توضع ع الوجه لمدة 5دقائق يشد البشرة ويزيل البثور 2تخلط كمية الطين المرغوب استخدامها مع ماء عادي وتترك ع الشعر 5دقائق ثم يغسل الشعر بالشامبو المفضل
3- صابونة الطاووس المغربي السائل صنع خصيصا ليمنح السيدات جمال ونعومة ونشاط في حمام دافئ يدهن الجسم بكمية صابون الطاوؤس المغربي السائل لمدة 5دقائق ثم يغسل ويدلك بالليفة المغربية
4- صابون جسم الطاوؤس القوالب استعملية للاستحمام اليومي لبشرة ناعمة نظرة
5-حجر تنظيف الاقدام تفرك به القدم للحصول على نعومة دائمة
والتوصيل عن طريق
شركة والدفع عند الاستلام + رسوم التوصيل على حسب المنطقه

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

فووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

خلطة الغزااااااااااالة

سعر المنتج 200 درهم وبتوصلج معاه هديه
مجموعة الحمام المغربي مجانا
1- الليفه المغربيه تستخدم لفرك الجسم بعد وضع او دهن الجسم بصابون الطاوؤس او خلطة الغزالة
2- قناع الطين المغربي 1بمجرد اضافة القليل من الماء الورد يتحول الى عجينة توضع ع الوجه لمدة 5دقائق يشد البشرة ويزيل البثور 2تخلط كمية الطين المرغوب استخدامها مع ماء عادي وتترك ع الشعر 5دقائق ثم يغسل الشعر بالشامبو المفضل
3- صابونة الطاووس المغربي السائل صنع خصيصا ليمنح السيدات جمال ونعومة ونشاط في حمام دافئ يدهن الجسم بكمية صابون الطاوؤس المغربي السائل لمدة 5دقائق ثم يغسل ويدلك بالليفة المغربية
4- صابون جسم الطاوؤس القوالب استعملية للاستحمام اليومي لبشرة ناعمة نظرة
5-حجر تنظيف الاقدام تفرك به القدم للحصول على نعومة دائمة
والتوصيل عن طريق
شركة والدفع عند الاستلام + رسوم التوصيل على حسب المنطقه

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

خلطة الغزااااااااااالة

سعر المنتج 200 درهم وبتوصلج معاه هديه
مجموعة الحمام المغربي مجانا
1- الليفه المغربيه تستخدم لفرك الجسم بعد وضع او دهن الجسم بصابون الطاوؤس او خلطة الغزالة
2- قناع الطين المغربي 1بمجرد اضافة القليل من الماء الورد يتحول الى عجينة توضع ع الوجه لمدة 5دقائق يشد البشرة ويزيل البثور 2تخلط كمية الطين المرغوب استخدامها مع ماء عادي وتترك ع الشعر 5دقائق ثم يغسل الشعر بالشامبو المفضل
3- صابونة الطاووس المغربي السائل صنع خصيصا ليمنح السيدات جمال ونعومة ونشاط في حمام دافئ يدهن الجسم بكمية صابون الطاوؤس المغربي السائل لمدة 5دقائق ثم يغسل ويدلك بالليفة المغربية
4- صابون جسم الطاوؤس القوالب استعملية للاستحمام اليومي لبشرة ناعمة نظرة
5-حجر تنظيف الاقدام تفرك به القدم للحصول على نعومة دائمة
والتوصيل عن طريق
شركة والدفع عند الاستلام + رسوم التوصيل على حسب المنطقه

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

خلطة الغزااااااااااالة

سعر المنتج 200 درهم وبتوصلج معاه هديه
مجموعة الحمام المغربي مجانا
1- الليفه المغربيه تستخدم لفرك الجسم بعد وضع او دهن الجسم بصابون الطاوؤس او خلطة الغزالة
2- قناع الطين المغربي 1بمجرد اضافة القليل من الماء الورد يتحول الى عجينة توضع ع الوجه لمدة 5دقائق يشد البشرة ويزيل البثور 2تخلط كمية الطين المرغوب استخدامها مع ماء عادي وتترك ع الشعر 5دقائق ثم يغسل الشعر بالشامبو المفضل
3- صابونة الطاووس المغربي السائل صنع خصيصا ليمنح السيدات جمال ونعومة ونشاط في حمام دافئ يدهن الجسم بكمية صابون الطاوؤس المغربي السائل لمدة 5دقائق ثم يغسل ويدلك بالليفة المغربية
4- صابون جسم الطاوؤس القوالب استعملية للاستحمام اليومي لبشرة ناعمة نظرة
5-حجر تنظيف الاقدام تفرك به القدم للحصول على نعومة دائمة
والتوصيل عن طريق
شركة والدفع عند الاستلام + رسوم التوصيل على حسب المنطقه

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شهد العسل

حبيبتي السلام عليكم الله يجعل كل الخير في وجهك ودربج 
وما قصرتي الله يجعل كل عمل تعملينه في ميزان حسناتج ويدفع عنج البلاء 
اعشاب الخزامي فعلآ علاج للشعر وانا وايد استفدت منها وان شاء الله بطلب عن قريب لخواتي 
طبعآ وايد مدحتج لخواتي بصراحه كلج ذوق واتشرف بمعرفت اخت مثلج ارجو ان تقبليني اخت 
لج فالله لاني احبك في

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

خلطة الغزااااااااااالة

سعر المنتج 200 درهم وبتوصلج معاه هديه
مجموعة الحمام المغربي مجانا
1- الليفه المغربيه تستخدم لفرك الجسم بعد وضع او دهن الجسم بصابون الطاوؤس او خلطة الغزالة
2- قناع الطين المغربي 1بمجرد اضافة القليل من الماء الورد يتحول الى عجينة توضع ع الوجه لمدة 5دقائق يشد البشرة ويزيل البثور 2تخلط كمية الطين المرغوب استخدامها مع ماء عادي وتترك ع الشعر 5دقائق ثم يغسل الشعر بالشامبو المفضل
3- صابونة الطاووس المغربي السائل صنع خصيصا ليمنح السيدات جمال ونعومة ونشاط في حمام دافئ يدهن الجسم بكمية صابون الطاوؤس المغربي السائل لمدة 5دقائق ثم يغسل ويدلك بالليفة المغربية
4- صابون جسم الطاوؤس القوالب استعملية للاستحمام اليومي لبشرة ناعمة نظرة
5-حجر تنظيف الاقدام تفرك به القدم للحصول على نعومة دائمة
والتوصيل عن طريق
شركة والدفع عند الاستلام + رسوم التوصيل على حسب المنطقه

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شهد العسل

حبيبتي السلام عليكم الله يجعل كل الخير في وجهك ودربج 
وما قصرتي الله يجعل كل عمل تعملينه في ميزان حسناتج ويدفع عنج البلاء 
اعشاب الخزامي فعلآ علاج للشعر وانا وايد استفدت منها وان شاء الله بطلب عن قريب لخواتي 
طبعآ وايد مدحتج لخواتي بصراحه كلج ذوق واتشرف بمعرفت اخت مثلج ارجو ان تقبليني اخت 
لج فالله لاني احبك في

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دعاء الحب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يام الخيروفعلا وانتي ام الخير كله بصراحه والله شاهدجربت اعشاب الخزامي رووووعة شوي عليه صار لي ثالث استخدام الحمدالله شعري ما يتساقط والله فبل من اتسبح قلبي يعوني عليه وهو يطيح بس الحين لك الحمد والشكر كله بفضل من ثم انتي ياام عمر وكريم نويرة ما شاءالله تبارك الله بيضني خصوصا الاماكن اللي خابرتها شئ عجيب منتجاتج وكل شئ شريته منج والله عجبني وعجب خواتي واستفادو من زيت الصبار واعشاب الكرش فضيعة الحمدالله اني تعرفت ع حرمة مثلج والله ويشرفني التعامل وياج وحبيت اشكرج ع العام مب في رسالة خاصة عشان الكل يعرف التاجرة وجه الخير انها فعلا تستحق هذا الاسم اختكم ام جاسم

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرون لماذا أحبكم؟

لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...028&highlight=

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عزتي في حجابي 

الشاي الأخضرالفيتنامي ممتاز لتخفيف الوزن وأنا أتكلم لكـ عن تجربه 
أستخدمته مدة 6شهور مع تخفيف في الاكل وابتعدت عن الحلويات وصلت جسمي للوزن اللي ابيه الحمد لله 
وللحين محافظه عليه 







الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ذكرى مضت 

أنا صار لي شهرين اشرب منه ، أشربه يوميا مع الزنجبيل الاخضر والنعناع الاخضر ، بس كوب واحد ولله الحمد نزلت 6 كيلو ، وانا وايد مستانسة وأحيانا اسوي رياضة ، مع تخفيف الاكل 






الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كرز

من خلال تجربتي فاي ريجيم او مشروب لتنزيل الوزن لايفيد ولا يجدي
اذا ما صاحبته تمارين رياضية 
اناشخصيا بس عدلت نظام اكلي وصرت امشي كل يوم من نصف ساعة في 
اليوم واشرب كوبين من الشاي الاخضرالفيتنامي باليوم نزل وزني خلال عشر ايام اربعة كيلو
فأهم شي الرياضة وتنظيم طريقة الاكل

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

خلطة الغزااااااااااالة

سعر المنتج 200 درهم وبتوصلج معاه هديه
مجموعة الحمام المغربي مجانا
1- الليفه المغربيه تستخدم لفرك الجسم بعد وضع او دهن الجسم بصابون الطاوؤس او خلطة الغزالة
2- قناع الطين المغربي 1بمجرد اضافة القليل من الماء الورد يتحول الى عجينة توضع ع الوجه لمدة 5دقائق يشد البشرة ويزيل البثور 2تخلط كمية الطين المرغوب استخدامها مع ماء عادي وتترك ع الشعر 5دقائق ثم يغسل الشعر بالشامبو المفضل
3- صابونة الطاووس المغربي السائل صنع خصيصا ليمنح السيدات جمال ونعومة ونشاط في حمام دافئ يدهن الجسم بكمية صابون الطاوؤس المغربي السائل لمدة 5دقائق ثم يغسل ويدلك بالليفة المغربية
4- صابون جسم الطاوؤس القوالب استعملية للاستحمام اليومي لبشرة ناعمة نظرة
5-حجر تنظيف الاقدام تفرك به القدم للحصول على نعومة دائمة
والتوصيل عن طريق
شركة والدفع عند الاستلام + رسوم التوصيل على حسب المنطقه

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

خلطة الغزااااااااااالة

سعر المنتج 200 درهم وبتوصلج معاه هديه
مجموعة الحمام المغربي مجانا
1- الليفه المغربيه تستخدم لفرك الجسم بعد وضع او دهن الجسم بصابون الطاوؤس او خلطة الغزالة
2- قناع الطين المغربي 1بمجرد اضافة القليل من الماء الورد يتحول الى عجينة توضع ع الوجه لمدة 5دقائق يشد البشرة ويزيل البثور 2تخلط كمية الطين المرغوب استخدامها مع ماء عادي وتترك ع الشعر 5دقائق ثم يغسل الشعر بالشامبو المفضل
3- صابونة الطاووس المغربي السائل صنع خصيصا ليمنح السيدات جمال ونعومة ونشاط في حمام دافئ يدهن الجسم بكمية صابون الطاوؤس المغربي السائل لمدة 5دقائق ثم يغسل ويدلك بالليفة المغربية
4- صابون جسم الطاوؤس القوالب استعملية للاستحمام اليومي لبشرة ناعمة نظرة
5-حجر تنظيف الاقدام تفرك به القدم للحصول على نعومة دائمة
والتوصيل عن طريق
شركة والدفع عند الاستلام + رسوم التوصيل على حسب المنطقه

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> هلا الغلا
> الحمدلله و تماام .. ان شاء الله حيكون التعامل مستمر معاكي و بجيبلك زباين يستفيدوا 
> هو فعلا بيفقد الشهية و مريح جدا .. كان وزني واقف و ساعدني كتير انزل 3 كيلو خلال ثلاث اسابيع تقريبااعشاب عبدالباسط عجييييييييييبة مع الروب رووووووووووووعة

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> هلا الغلا
> الحمدلله و تماام .. ان شاء الله حيكون التعامل مستمر معاكي و بجيبلك زباين يستفيدوا 
> هو فعلا بيفقد الشهية و مريح جدا .. كان وزني واقف و ساعدني كتير انزل 3 كيلو خلال ثلاث اسابيع تقريبااعشاب عبدالباسط عجييييييييييبة مع الروب رووووووووووووعة

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> هلا الغلا
> الحمدلله و تماام .. ان شاء الله حيكون التعامل مستمر معاكي و بجيبلك زباين يستفيدوا 
> هو فعلا بيفقد الشهية و مريح جدا .. كان وزني واقف و ساعدني كتير انزل 3 كيلو خلال ثلاث اسابيع تقريبااعشاب عبدالباسط عجييييييييييبة مع الروب رووووووووووووعة

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> خذت من عندج الشاي الفيتنامي وخلطة جابر القحطاني حق الكرش وبصراحة مفعولها عجيب والله يشهد اني حسيت بالفرق ف اول اسبوع ماشاءالله وبستمر عليها لين اوصل للوزن الي احلم فيه . ماقصرتي والله يوفقج يارب

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> خذت من عندج الشاي الفيتنامي وخلطة جابر القحطاني حق الكرش وبصراحة مفعولها عجيب والله يشهد اني حسيت بالفرق ف اول اسبوع ماشاءالله وبستمر عليها لين اوصل للوزن الي احلم فيه . ماقصرتي والله يوفقج يارب

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

قال الله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏‏وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مَخْرَجًا وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْرًا‏} 

بعد نجاح كريم نويره وثبات فعاليته على كل من جربه وبشهادة الجميع حبيت اشكر كل من كتبت لي 
تجربتها او اتصلت لي وشكرتني على الكريم واحب ان اقول لكم اني احبكم فالله اختكم ام عمر

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> خذت من عندج الشاي الفيتنامي وخلطة جابر القحطاني حق الكرش وبصراحة مفعولها عجيب والله يشهد اني حسيت بالفرق ف اول اسبوع ماشاءالله وبستمر عليها لين اوصل للوزن الي احلم فيه . ماقصرتي والله يوفقج يارب

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نبض الغلا

مرحبا الغاليه حبيبتي اشحالج يا غناتي طرشيلي اعشاب الخزامي 3 علب بسرعه لأني بسافر وابي اخذهم هديه 
حق ناس عزيزين علي يعانون من الفراغات ومشاكل الشعر الله يخليج لنا ويطول فعمرج يلغاليه






الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شهد العسل

حبيبتي السلام عليكم الله يجعل كل الخير في وجهك ودربج 
وما قصرتي الله يجعل كل عمل تعملينه في ميزان حسناتج ويدفع عنج البلاء 
اعشاب الخزامي فعلآ علاج للشعر وانا وايد استفدت منها وان شاء الله بطلب عن قريب لخواتي 
طبعآ وايد مدحتج لخواتي بصراحه كلج ذوق واتشرف بمعرفت اخت مثلج ارجو ان تقبليني اخت 
لج فالله لاني احبك في الله 





الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شجون حائره

الاخت الغاليه كيف حالج عساج بخير من زمان ابغي اكتب لج رساله اشكرج فيها علة اعشاب الخزامي والزيت 
فعلآ ممتاز طول شعري ووقف التساقط روعه وحابه اطلب منه فديتج





الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رمال الحب

السلام عليج غناتي يزاج الله الف خير انا شعري قليل وقصير ومتوقف عن النمو مده طويله 
حتى ما يوصل لكتفي ولا اعرف الاسباب راجعت المعياده المتخصصه في الشعر وما شفت فايده غير 
ضياع المال والتعب استخدمت زيوت وانبولات ولكن لم يكتب لي التوفيق فيها شافتني جارتي متكدره من شعري 
قالت الحل عن الله ثم اعشاب الخزامي بصراحه ماكنت واثقه قالت لي بشتريلج اعشاب الخزامي والزيت 
وبتشوفين كيف شعرج بيصير وبعد شهر من الاستعمال شعري يا اخواتي بدأ يطول ووقف التساقط 
وبدى يكثف ومش مصدقه هالنتيجه والحين ابي علبه كبيره تكفيني سنه ولج مني الدعاء في جوف الليل 
ادري ان احسن هديه لج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته،،،
> أرجو ما تذكرين اسمي للخصوصية،،،
> 
> 
> أولا حبيت أشكرج على سرعة توصيلج للطلبات لأني أطلب منج كذا مرة لربيعاتي و أهلي و داااايما توصلني الطلبية اليوم الثاني ماشاء الله،،،، و مشكووورة على الشاي الفيتنامي الي دايما اطرشينه مجانا مع كل حبة!!!!
> 
> بالنسبة لتجربة اختي فهي كالآتي/
> هي من 10 سنين متزوجة و استخدمت الأعشاب خلال ال 3 أسابيع اللي مرت، و تصدقين إنها بس كانت تشربها مرتين!!!
> 
> ...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تمر حنه

السلام عليكم يا ام الخير فعلا و انتي ام الخير كله الصراحه جربت الكريم هذه سحر مو كريم روووعه شوي عليه صار لي ثالث استخدام و الحمدلله شعري ما يتساقط قبل من اتسبح قلبي يعورني عليه و هو يطيح بس الحين الحمدلله بفضل من الله ثم منج يا ام الخير صراحه يشرفني التعامل معاج و حبيت اشكرك وايد





الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الفيصليه

تسلمين حبيبتي عالكريم الممتاااااااااااااااااااااز صرت ما استغني عنه بتاتا حطيته مع عطوراتي و مكياجي عند المرايا شعري طول كثير و استغنين عن زيوت التطويل اللي بهدلتني بريحتهه القويه و حبيت اشكرج على سرعة التوصيل و تسلمين على الهديه الروعه تعرفين طريقة ارسالج للاغراض حللللوه ماشاء الله عليج انا تعاملت مع بعضهم بس ما شفت شرات تنسيقج .. فديتج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته،،،
> 
> 
> 
> أولا حبيت أشكرج على سرعة توصيلج للطلبات لأني أطلب منج كذا مرة لربيعاتي و أهلي و داااايما توصلني الطلبية اليوم الثاني ماشاء الله،،،، و مشكووورة على الشاي الفيتنامي الي دايما اطرشينه مجانا مع كل حبة!!!!
> 
> بالنسبة لتجربة اختي فهي كالآتي/
> هي من 10 سنين متزوجة و استخدمت الأعشاب خلال ال 3 أسابيع اللي مرت، و تصدقين إنها بس كانت تشربها مرتين!!!
> 
> ...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته،،،
> 
> 
> 
> أولا حبيت أشكرج على سرعة توصيلج للطلبات لأني أطلب منج كذا مرة لربيعاتي و أهلي و داااايما توصلني الطلبية اليوم الثاني ماشاء الله،،،، و مشكووورة على الشاي الفيتنامي الي دايما اطرشينه مجانا مع كل حبة!!!!
> 
> بالنسبة لتجربة اختي فهي كالآتي/
> هي من 10 سنين متزوجة و استخدمت الأعشاب خلال ال 3 أسابيع اللي مرت، و تصدقين إنها بس كانت تشربها مرتين!!!
> 
> ...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم 
> شحالج اختي؟ ان شاء الله بخير ..
> 
> سامحيني ما رديت عليج من وصلتني طلبيتي ..ماحبيت ارد الا واخبرج عن نتيجة الكريم واللي اكيد انها حلوة والدليل العنوان^^
> 
> صدق انج وجه الخير ! اسم على مسمى 
> بصراحه الكريم رووووووعه !
> النتيجة جدا مبهرة ...الحمدلله اللي يسر لي هالكريم وكتب لي فيه العافية
> 
> ...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ورقة منسية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بصراحة انا مستانسة من تجارب البنات وفرحانه اكثر لان وجه الخير تستاهل اكثر من كذا بكثيررررر

كنت جالسة ارتب الافكار في بالى وايش ررح اكتب وكيف رح ابدا ولمى دخلت الموضوع ما شاء الله تبارك 
الله ردود البنات ما قصروا بصراحة 
اما عن تجربتى شخصيا انا الحين صرت مستعملة علبة وحدة ولله الحمد نزلت عليهم7كيلووووو 
وبالشكل مبين اكثرررررررر طبعا هذه بدون رجيم ولا رياضة لو كنت مشي 
كان النزول رح يكون اسرع والحين بسوي رجيم ومشي نصف ساعة وحابة اطلب علبتين الحجم الكبير علبتين اعشاب الكرش وااااايد اخي وامي استفادو منها

الله يوفقك اختى ويفتحها بوجهك ويرزقك من حيث لا تحتسبي ويسعدك دنيا واخرة 
جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم 
> شحالج اختي؟ ان شاء الله بخير ..
> 
> سامحيني ما رديت عليج من وصلتني طلبيتي ..ماحبيت ارد الا واخبرج عن نتيجة الكريم واللي اكيد انها حلوة والدليل العنوان^^
> 
> صدق انج وجه الخير ! اسم على مسمى 
> بصراحه الكريم رووووووعه !
> النتيجة جدا مبهرة ...الحمدلله اللي يسر لي هالكريم وكتب لي فيه العافية
> 
> ...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الوهاج

السلام عليكم 
شحالج اختي؟ ان شاء الله بخير ..

سامحيني ما رديت عليج من وصلتني طلبيتي ..ماحبيت ارد الا واخبرج عن نتيجة الكريم واللي اكيد انها حلوة والدليل العنوان^^

صدق انج وجه الخير ! اسم على مسمى 
بصراحه الكريم رووووووعه !
النتيجة جدا مبهرة ...الحمدلله اللي يسر لي هالكريم وكتب لي فيه العافية

اول شي لا حسس بي ولا شي الحمدلله ...مجرد ان ريحته لانه معطر تعبتني شوي لان عندي حساسية انف ..

بديت استخدمه عل ريولي كتجربة ..وبعد اسبوع بدأيبان الفرق وانا عيوني @@

هب مصدقه الفرق في اسبوع بس ماشاء الله !
وعقب صرت اسوي حق ريولي بعد والرقبة والاكتاف (الدنيا كلها مبقعة وتصبغات ولله الحمد )
والصابون استخدمته مرتين في الاسبوع لانه شوي قوي علي 

تدرين اختي التصبغات اللي عندي عميقة و واااايد غامقة ...لفيت عيادات الجلدية كلها والكل كان يقول علاجي الوحيد هو الليزر ..لا وجهاز بعده ما وصل الدولة 

سبحان الله هالكريم الحلو والرقيق عطاني فرق ما كنت اتخيلة ابدا .. ومن جيه قررت اطلب بعد مره حتى اكمل علاجي وهالمرة على الجسم كامل ..عسى ربي يكتب العافية والسبب كريم نويرة 

هذي بياناتي:

الطلب: كريم النويرة عدد 3

لو ترومين اختي تراعيني في السعر شوي بكون لج من الشاكرين ..

والسموحه عالاطالة

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم 
> شحالج اختي؟ ان شاء الله بخير ..
> 
> سامحيني ما رديت عليج من وصلتني طلبيتي ..ماحبيت ارد الا واخبرج عن نتيجة الكريم واللي اكيد انها حلوة والدليل العنوان^^
> 
> صدق انج وجه الخير ! اسم على مسمى 
> بصراحه الكريم رووووووعه !
> النتيجة جدا مبهرة ...الحمدلله اللي يسر لي هالكريم وكتب لي فيه العافية
> 
> ...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم 
> شحالج اختي؟ ان شاء الله بخير ..
> 
> سامحيني ما رديت عليج من وصلتني طلبيتي ..ماحبيت ارد الا واخبرج عن نتيجة الكريم واللي اكيد انها حلوة والدليل العنوان^^
> 
> صدق انج وجه الخير ! اسم على مسمى 
> بصراحه الكريم رووووووعه !
> النتيجة جدا مبهرة ...الحمدلله اللي يسر لي هالكريم وكتب لي فيه العافية
> 
> ...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم 
> شحالج اختي؟ ان شاء الله بخير ..
> 
> سامحيني ما رديت عليج من وصلتني طلبيتي ..ماحبيت ارد الا واخبرج عن نتيجة الكريم واللي اكيد انها حلوة والدليل العنوان^^
> 
> صدق انج وجه الخير ! اسم على مسمى 
> بصراحه الكريم رووووووعه !
> النتيجة جدا مبهرة ...الحمدلله اللي يسر لي هالكريم وكتب لي فيه العافية
> 
> ...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم 
> شحالج اختي؟ ان شاء الله بخير ..
> 
> سامحيني ما رديت عليج من وصلتني طلبيتي ..ماحبيت ارد الا واخبرج عن نتيجة الكريم واللي اكيد انها حلوة والدليل العنوان^^
> 
> صدق انج وجه الخير ! اسم على مسمى 
> بصراحه الكريم رووووووعه !
> النتيجة جدا مبهرة ...الحمدلله اللي يسر لي هالكريم وكتب لي فيه العافية
> 
> ...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> هلا اختي ام عمر 
> والله وايد فرحانه. ابشرج بدى اللون يتغير. في تغير طفيف بس المهم تغير والله وايد فرحانه الظاهر يبالي اخحلص الكريم كله وبعدين بتطلع النتيجه. يباله وقت وصبر 
> الاماكن اللي لونها اسود اسود غامق. استوا اسود غامق. الـحمدللـّھَ الـحمدللـّھَ. ومن. اخلص العلبه على طول بطلب غيرها لين المنطاق تصير بنيه. فاتحه عالاقل 
> وبشري قدرتي توفرين الشاي ؟

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> هلا اختي ام عمر 
> والله وايد فرحانه. ابشرج بدى اللون يتغير. في تغير طفيف بس المهم تغير والله وايد فرحانه الظاهر يبالي اخحلص الكريم كله وبعدين بتطلع النتيجه. يباله وقت وصبر 
> الاماكن اللي لونها اسود اسود غامق. استوا اسود غامق. الـحمدللـّھَ الـحمدللـّھَ. ومن. اخلص العلبه على طول بطلب غيرها لين المنطاق تصير بنيه. فاتحه عالاقل 
> وبشري قدرتي توفرين الشاي ؟

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> هلا اختي ام عمر 
> والله وايد فرحانه. ابشرج بدى اللون يتغير. في تغير طفيف بس المهم تغير والله وايد فرحانه الظاهر يبالي اخحلص الكريم كله وبعدين بتطلع النتيجه. يباله وقت وصبر 
> الاماكن اللي لونها اسود اسود غامق. استوا اسود غامق. الـحمدللـّھَ الـحمدللـّھَ. ومن. اخلص العلبه على طول بطلب غيرها لين المنطاق تصير بنيه. فاتحه عالاقل 
> وبشري قدرتي توفرين الشاي ؟

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم 
> شحالج اختي؟ ان شاء الله بخير ..
> 
> سامحيني ما رديت عليج من وصلتني طلبيتي ..ماحبيت ارد الا واخبرج عن نتيجة الكريم واللي اكيد انها حلوة والدليل العنوان^^
> 
> صدق انج وجه الخير ! اسم على مسمى 
> بصراحه الكريم رووووووعه !
> النتيجة جدا مبهرة ...الحمدلله اللي يسر لي هالكريم وكتب لي فيه العافية
> 
> ...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم 
> شحالج اختي؟ ان شاء الله بخير ..
> 
> سامحيني ما رديت عليج من وصلتني طلبيتي ..ماحبيت ارد الا واخبرج عن نتيجة الكريم واللي اكيد انها حلوة والدليل العنوان^^
> 
> صدق انج وجه الخير ! اسم على مسمى 
> بصراحه الكريم رووووووعه !
> النتيجة جدا مبهرة ...الحمدلله اللي يسر لي هالكريم وكتب لي فيه العافية
> 
> ...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

معاكم اختكم ام حمدان كتب بتاريخ 6/2/2012 





الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دانه الدنيا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
السموحة ع تأخير تجربتي كنت انتظر امي تخلص الاعشاب جابرالقحطاني 
لتخلص من الكرش جزاك الله عن امي وكل من شراها منج خير الجزاء كنت 
اسمع صوت الغازات في بطن امي وهي يالسه ع الكرسي مسكينة واااايد كانت 
تعبانه خصوصا ان البطن عندهاكبيييييييييير تقول متى بولد ههههه كلكم طلعتوا من 
بطني الا هلولد مب راضي يطلع لكن بعد الاستخدامها للاعشاب وداااااااااااااااااااعا 
للغازااااااااااااااات وللكرش والله انه امي تدعيلج اختي وجه الخير وتدعي للبحرين انها 
ترجع احسن من اول واللحين بغيت علبة ثانية للوالدة فديتهاوتسلمين والله يوفقج وتروحين
وترجعين بسلامة وسلمي ع اهل البحرين

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

معاكم اختكم ام حمدان كتب بتاريخ 6/2/2012 





الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دانه الدنيا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
السموحة ع تأخير تجربتي كنت انتظر امي تخلص الاعشاب جابرالقحطاني 
لتخلص من الكرش جزاك الله عن امي وكل من شراها منج خير الجزاء كنت 
اسمع صوت الغازات في بطن امي وهي يالسه ع الكرسي مسكينة واااايد كانت 
تعبانه خصوصا ان البطن عندهاكبيييييييييير تقول متى بولد ههههه كلكم طلعتوا من 
بطني الا هلولد مب راضي يطلع لكن بعد الاستخدامها للاعشاب وداااااااااااااااااااعا 
للغازااااااااااااااات وللكرش والله انه امي تدعيلج اختي وجه الخير وتدعي للبحرين انها 
ترجع احسن من اول واللحين بغيت علبة ثانية للوالدة فديتهاوتسلمين والله يوفقج وتروحين
وترجعين بسلامة وسلمي ع اهل البحرين

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم 
> شحالج اختي؟ ان شاء الله بخير ..
> 
> سامحيني ما رديت عليج من وصلتني طلبيتي ..ماحبيت ارد الا واخبرج عن نتيجة الكريم واللي اكيد انها حلوة والدليل العنوان^^
> 
> صدق انج وجه الخير ! اسم على مسمى 
> بصراحه الكريم رووووووعه !
> النتيجة جدا مبهرة ...الحمدلله اللي يسر لي هالكريم وكتب لي فيه العافية
> 
> ...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دانه الدنيا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
السموحة ع تأخير تجربتي كنت انتظر امي تخلص الاعشاب جابرالقحطاني 
لتخلص من الكرش جزاك الله عن امي وكل من شراها منج خير الجزاء كنت 
اسمع صوت الغازات في بطن امي وهي يالسه ع الكرسي مسكينة واااايد كانت 
تعبانه خصوصا ان البطن عندهاكبيييييييييير تقول متى بولد ههههه كلكم طلعتوا من 
بطني الا هلولد مب راضي يطلع لكن بعد الاستخدامها للاعشاب وداااااااااااااااااااعا 
للغازااااااااااااااات وللكرش والله انه امي تدعيلج اختي وجه الخير وتدعي للبحرين انها 
ترجع احسن من اول واللحين بغيت علبة ثانية للوالدة فديتهاوتسلمين والله يوفقج وتروحين
وترجعين بسلامة وسلمي ع اهل البحرين

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> ما شاءالله تبارك الله جربت اختي الشاي الفيتنامي كانت تستعد للخطوبة ربي يوفقها ويحميها وماشاءالله ما كان عندها خصر وبعد الله ثم مداومتها ع شرب الشاي طلع لها خصر تبارك الله كثير تفاجئو فيها وفي طلعتها الحلوة والكريم نويرة خلها مرررررة بياض ووحد الون عندها خصوصا الابط كانت واايد تحاتي لان فستانها عاري والحمدالله مرت الخطوبة ع خير وبغيت 3شاي الفيتنامي و3علب كريم النويرة وبصراحة اختي تشكرج من قلبها وتقول صج ام صدقت في كلامها

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا تاجره مبتدئه وتعاملت مع كثير من التاجرات
> صراحه بعضهم تندمين انك تعاملتي معاهم
> ومره وانا اتسوق في منتدى سيدات الامارات لرائع وشفت
> موضوع التاجره والاخت الحبوبه وجه الخير
> وكانت عارضه الزيت الصبار والشاي الفيتنامي واعشاب الكرش وغيرها من المنتجات العجيبة
> وطلبت منها طلبيه وردت عليا بكل ا دب واحترام
> وارسلت الطلبيه وكانت جدا رائعه ومغلفة تخليف ممتاز
> والله قليل اللي يسون كذا بعض التاجرات الله يهديهم
> ...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دانه الدنيا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
السموحة ع تأخير تجربتي كنت انتظر امي تخلص الاعشاب جابرالقحطاني 
لتخلص من الكرش جزاك الله عن امي وكل من شراها منج خير الجزاء كنت 
اسمع صوت الغازات في بطن امي وهي يالسه ع الكرسي مسكينة واااايد كانت 
تعبانه خصوصا ان البطن عندهاكبيييييييييير تقول متى بولد ههههه كلكم طلعتوا من 
بطني الا هلولد مب راضي يطلع لكن بعد الاستخدامها للاعشاب وداااااااااااااااااااعا 
للغازااااااااااااااات وللكرش والله انه امي تدعيلج اختي وجه الخير وتدعي للبحرين انها 
ترجع احسن من اول واللحين بغيت علبة ثانية للوالدة فديتهاوتسلمين والله يوفقج وتروحين
وترجعين بسلامة وسلمي ع اهل البحرين

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا تاجره مبتدئه وتعاملت مع كثير من التاجرات
> صراحه بعضهم تندمين انك تعاملتي معاهم
> ومره وانا اتسوق في منتدى سيدات الامارات لرائع وشفت
> موضوع التاجره والاخت الحبوبه وجه الخير
> وكانت عارضه الزيت الصبار والشاي الفيتنامي واعشاب الكرش وغيرها من المنتجات العجيبة
> وطلبت منها طلبيه وردت عليا بكل ا دب واحترام
> وارسلت الطلبيه وكانت جدا رائعه ومغلفة تخليف ممتاز
> والله قليل اللي يسون كذا بعض التاجرات الله يهديهم
> ...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا تاجره مبتدئه وتعاملت مع كثير من التاجرات
> صراحه بعضهم تندمين انك تعاملتي معاهم
> ومره وانا اتسوق في منتدى سيدات الامارات لرائع وشفت
> موضوع التاجره والاخت الحبوبه وجه الخير
> وكانت عارضه الزيت الصبار والشاي الفيتنامي واعشاب الكرش وغيرها من المنتجات العجيبة
> وطلبت منها طلبيه وردت عليا بكل ا دب واحترام
> وارسلت الطلبيه وكانت جدا رائعه ومغلفة تخليف ممتاز
> والله قليل اللي يسون كذا بعض التاجرات الله يهديهم
> ...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> مرحبتين انا استخرت وقررت اطلب منج الشاي الفيتنامي وهو اللي يقولون عنه طعمه عادي لان ربعتي في الدوام واااااااااايد ضعفت وهي من النوع اللي تسوي رجيم وما تضعف ودائما اشوفها تشري شاي اخضر سالتها عطتني النك نيم حق وجه الخير بغيت 3علب لي وحق ربعتي واخوي وان شاءالله استفيد وينفعني

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ana_cute 

السلام عليكم
شحالج ام عمر
والله يا ام عمر حبيت اكتب لج تجربتي مع الشاي الفتنامي اللي خذته عنج من شهرين تقريبا لاني كنت اعاني من امساك شديد اكثر من 10 سنين لكن بفضل من الله ومن ثم الشاي الفتنامي الامساك راح عني ولله الحمد ووزني نزل تقريبا 12 كيلو بدون رياضة بس اشوي خففت اكلي وماتتصورين كيف يريحني عقب ما اشربه خاصة اذا كنت مكثرة اكمل وحتى اخويه يستخدمه بس مش مستمر لكن الحمدلله نزل 5 كيلو ويزاج الله خير وما قصرتي وكلمة حق لازم اقوله فيج والله انج انسانة قمة فالاخلاق والذوق ربي يوفقج
والله تحرجيني بكرمج والهدايا اللي ترسلينها مع كل طلب
وطبعا ما انسى كريم جولي اللي خبل في شبابنا وبدو يستخدمونه والحمدلله نتايجة واضحة لدرجة ان اللي يشتغل في الحلاق يسال اخويه انت شو مسوي في ويهك وااايد بشرتك اتحسنت وفعلا الكل ملاحظ
واكيد بيردون يطلبون مرة ثانية
ونتريا يديدج حبيبتي واتمنى اتوفرين الكريم الي يخوز الحفر والاثار القديمة لان خلاص الاهل ثقتهم فمنتجاتج كبيرة فطلبو مني اطلب منج هالطلب والسموحة منج ياقلبي

تم بحمد الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> بارك ?للـّھ فيج ونعم الاخت والتاجرة وربي يبارك في رزقج ان شاء ?للـّھ وتوصلين. وتردين يالسلامه يَاْرَبٌ 
> عيني على الموبايل اترريا اتصال المندوب هههههه 
> ومع السلامه حبي

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نور القمر

مرحبتين انا استخرت وقررت اطلب منج الشاي الفيتنامي وهو اللي يقولون عنه طعمه عادي لان ربعتي في الدوام واااااااااايد ضعفت وهي من النوع اللي تسوي رجيم وما تضعف ودائما اشوفها تشري شاي اخضر سالتها عطتني النك نيم حق وجه الخير بغيت 3علب لي وحق ربعتي واخوي وان شاءالله استفيد وينفعني

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نور القمر

مرحبتين انا استخرت وقررت اطلب منج الشاي الفيتنامي وهو اللي يقولون عنه طعمه عادي لان ربعتي في الدوام واااااااااايد ضعفت وهي من النوع اللي تسوي رجيم وما تضعف ودائما اشوفها تشري شاي اخضر سالتها عطتني النك نيم حق وجه الخير بغيت 3علب لي وحق ربعتي واخوي وان شاءالله استفيد وينفعني

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نور القمر

مرحبتين انا استخرت وقررت اطلب منج الشاي الفيتنامي وهو اللي يقولون عنه طعمه عادي لان ربعتي في الدوام واااااااااايد ضعفت وهي من النوع اللي تسوي رجيم وما تضعف ودائما اشوفها تشري شاي اخضر سالتها عطتني النك نيم حق وجه الخير بغيت 3علب لي وحق ربعتي واخوي وان شاءالله استفيد وينفعني

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نور القمر

مرحبتين انا استخرت وقررت اطلب منج الشاي الفيتنامي وهو اللي يقولون عنه طعمه عادي لان ربعتي في الدوام واااااااااايد ضعفت وهي من النوع اللي تسوي رجيم وما تضعف ودائما اشوفها تشري شاي اخضر سالتها عطتني النك نيم حق وجه الخير بغيت 3علب لي وحق ربعتي واخوي وان شاءالله استفيد وينفعني

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نور القمر

مرحبتين انا استخرت وقررت اطلب منج الشاي الفيتنامي وهو اللي يقولون عنه طعمه عادي لان ربعتي في الدوام واااااااااايد ضعفت وهي من النوع اللي تسوي رجيم وما تضعف ودائما اشوفها تشري شاي اخضر سالتها عطتني النك نيم حق وجه الخير بغيت 3علب لي وحق ربعتي واخوي وان شاءالله استفيد وينفعني

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نور القمر

مرحبتين انا استخرت وقررت اطلب منج الشاي الفيتنامي وهو اللي يقولون عنه طعمه عادي لان ربعتي في الدوام واااااااااايد ضعفت وهي من النوع اللي تسوي رجيم وما تضعف ودائما اشوفها تشري شاي اخضر سالتها عطتني النك نيم حق وجه الخير بغيت 3علب لي وحق ربعتي واخوي وان شاءالله استفيد وينفعني

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نور القمر

مرحبتين انا استخرت وقررت اطلب منج الشاي الفيتنامي وهو اللي يقولون عنه طعمه عادي لان ربعتي في الدوام واااااااااايد ضعفت وهي من النوع اللي تسوي رجيم وما تضعف ودائما اشوفها تشري شاي اخضر سالتها عطتني النك نيم حق وجه الخير بغيت 3علب لي وحق ربعتي واخوي وان شاءالله استفيد وينفعني

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

لللررررررررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

السلام عليكم 
شحالج اختي؟ ان شاء الله بخير ..

سامحيني ما رديت عليج من وصلتني طلبيتي ..ماحبيت ارد الا واخبرج عن نتيجة الكريم واللي اكيد انها حلوة والدليل العنوان^^

صدق انج وجه الخير ! اسم على مسمى 
بصراحه الكريم رووووووعه !
النتيجة جدا مبهرة ...الحمدلله اللي يسر لي هالكريم وكتب لي فيه العافية

اول شي لا حسس بي ولا شي الحمدلله ...مجرد ان ريحته لانه معطر تعبتني شوي لان عندي حساسية انف ..

بديت استخدمه عل ريولي كتجربة ..وبعد اسبوع بدأيبان الفرق وانا عيوني @@

هب مصدقه الفرق في اسبوع بس ماشاء الله !
وعقب صرت اسوي حق ريولي بعد والرقبة والاكتاف (الدنيا كلها مبقعة وتصبغات ولله الحمد )
والصابون استخدمته مرتين في الاسبوع لانه شوي قوي علي 

تدرين اختي التصبغات اللي عندي عميقة و واااايد غامقة ...لفيت عيادات الجلدية كلها والكل كان يقول علاجي الوحيد هو الليزر ..لا وجهاز بعده ما وصل الدولة 

سبحان الله هالكريم الحلو والرقيق عطاني فرق ما كنت اتخيلة ابدا .. ومن جيه قررت اطلب بعد مره حتى اكمل علاجي وهالمرة على الجسم كامل ..عسى ربي يكتب العافية والسبب كريم نويرة 

هذي بياناتي:

الطلب: كريم النويرة عدد 3

لو ترومين اختي تراعيني في السعر شوي بكون لج من الشاكرين

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

سعر المنتج 200 درهم وبتوصلج معاه هديه
مجموعة الحمام المغربي مجانا
1- الليفه المغربيه تستخدم لفرك الجسم بعد وضع او دهن الجسم بصابون الطاوؤس او خلطة الغزالة
2- قناع الطين المغربي 1بمجرد اضافة القليل من الماء الورد يتحول الى عجينة توضع ع الوجه لمدة 5دقائق يشد البشرة ويزيل البثور 2تخلط كمية الطين المرغوب استخدامها مع ماء عادي وتترك ع الشعر 5دقائق ثم يغسل الشعر بالشامبو المفضل
3- صابونة الطاووس المغربي السائل صنع خصيصا ليمنح السيدات جمال ونعومة ونشاط في حمام دافئ يدهن الجسم بكمية صابون الطاوؤس المغربي السائل لمدة 5دقائق ثم يغسل ويدلك بالليفة المغربية
4- صابون جسم الطاوؤس القوالب استعملية للاستحمام اليومي لبشرة ناعمة نظرة
5-حجر تنظيف الاقدام تفرك به القدم للحصول على نعومة دائمة
والتوصيل عن طريق
شركة والدفع عند الاستلام + رسوم التوصيل على حسب المنطقه

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دبي الروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


[ من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله ] . .


حبيت اشكرالعسل أم عمر ( وجه الخير) واسمها اسم على مسمي فهي انسانه راقية فى تعاملها حبيتها من اول مكالمة ، حبايبي حبيت ايضااكتب لكم تجربتي مع الشاي الفيتنامي الأخضر صراحة رووووعة خلال اسبوع نقص وزني تقريبا كيلوونص وللامانه بدون رجيم مجرد تخفيف الاكل بس وحسيت اني مرتاحة منه .

طبعا الفضل لله وللحبيبه أم عمر ( وجه الخير

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

لللللللرررررررررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

_اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون_

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

لـلـــــــــــرررررررررررررررررررفــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نور القمر

مرحبتين انا استخرت وقررت اطلب منج الشاي الفيتنامي وهو اللي يقولون عنه طعمه عادي لان ربعتي في الدوام واااااااااايد ضعفت وهي من النوع اللي تسوي رجيم وما تضعف ودائما اشوفها تشري شاي اخضر سالتها عطتني النك نيم حق وجه الخير بغيت 3علب لي وحق ربعتي واخوي وان شاءالله استفيد وينفعني

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

سعر المنتج 200 درهم وبتوصلج معاه هديه
مجموعة الحمام المغربي مجانا
1- الليفه المغربيه تستخدم لفرك الجسم بعد وضع او دهن الجسم بصابون الطاوؤس او خلطة الغزالة
2- قناع الطين المغربي 1بمجرد اضافة القليل من الماء الورد يتحول الى عجينة توضع ع الوجه لمدة 5دقائق يشد البشرة ويزيل البثور 2تخلط كمية الطين المرغوب استخدامها مع ماء عادي وتترك ع الشعر 5دقائق ثم يغسل الشعر بالشامبو المفضل
3- صابونة الطاووس المغربي السائل صنع خصيصا ليمنح السيدات جمال ونعومة ونشاط في حمام دافئ يدهن الجسم بكمية صابون الطاوؤس المغربي السائل لمدة 5دقائق ثم يغسل ويدلك بالليفة المغربية
4- صابون جسم الطاوؤس القوالب استعملية للاستحمام اليومي لبشرة ناعمة نظرة
5-حجر تنظيف الاقدام تفرك به القدم للحصول على نعومة دائمة
والتوصيل عن طريق
شركة والدفع عند الاستلام + رسوم التوصيل على حسب المنطقه

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

{{{ اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون }}}

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

{{{ اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون }}}

----------


## m3andah

موفقة

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

{{{ اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون }}}

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون ، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

{{{ اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون }}}

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

{{{ اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون }}}

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

{{{ اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون }}}

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

{{{ اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون }}}

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

{{{ اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون }}}

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

{{{ اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون }}}

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

{{{ اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون }}}

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

{{{ اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون }}}

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

{{{ اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون }}}

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

{{{ اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون }}}

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

{{{ اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون }}}

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

{{{ اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون }}}

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

{{{ اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون }}}

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

{{{ اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون }}}

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الفيصليه

تسلمين حبيبتي عالكريم الممتاااااااااااااااااااااز صرت ما استغني عنه بتاتا حطيته مع عطوراتي و مكياجي عند المرايا شعري طول كثير و استغنين عن زيوت التطويل اللي بهدلتني بريحتهه القويه و حبيت اشكرج على سرعة التوصيل و تسلمين على الهديه الروعه تعرفين طريقة ارسالج للاغراض حللللوه ماشاء الله عليج انا تعاملت مع بعضهم بس ما شفت شرات تنسيقج .. فديتج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الفيصليه

تسلمين حبيبتي عالكريم الممتاااااااااااااااااااااز صرت ما استغني عنه بتاتا حطيته مع عطوراتي و مكياجي عند المرايا شعري طول كثير و استغنين عن زيوت التطويل اللي بهدلتني بريحتهه القويه و حبيت اشكرج على سرعة التوصيل و تسلمين على الهديه الروعه تعرفين طريقة ارسالج للاغراض حللللوه ماشاء الله عليج انا تعاملت مع بعضهم بس ما شفت شرات تنسيقج .. فديتج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟

لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟

لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟

لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟

لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟

لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

رساله الى الغاليه وجه الخير ام عمر

شكرا من كل قلبي على امانتج و الله ثم والله انا ما اعرف ام عمر و لا تصيريلي و لا لي مصلحه اني امدحها بس بعد شهر و نص من استخدام خلطة ا لخزامي لي شعري كل من يمدح لمعته و كثافته و حيويته و صار يطول بسرعه لا شامبو فاست و لا بطيخ الخزامي بس و بنتي عمرها 6 سنوات استخدمت لها الخزامي وزيت الصبار على فكره بس كنت احطلها يوم الجمعه و الله يا بنات بنتي شعرها ناعم بس ملفلف صار مفرود و يلمع و صبه و حده و من كل قلبي اقولج شكرا و عسى ربي يجازيج كل خير اول شي على مصداقيتج و ثاني شي على امانتج بالسعر يعني احدها راهيه و السعر و ربي على هالنتايج و لا شي السعر تسلمين يالغاليه و ما يهمني يقولون تمدحها عشان تمشي شغلها لان كل كلمه قلتها كنت صادقة فيها و من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله و كافي نفسيتج العسل و اتابعين زباينج و تهتمين باراهم و الله يابنات انها تسال شلون الخزامي وزيت معاج مو تبيعج و تعطيج طاف

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟

لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟

لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟

لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟

لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟

لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## تلعة الجيد

ما شا الله 

ربي يوفقج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟

لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟

لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟

لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟

لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟

لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دمعة خشوع

السلام عليج والله شهادتي فيج مجروحه كل شي شريته منج توفقت فيه الشاي الفيتنامي نزل وزني وبدليل وايد اطلب منج 
حق اهلي واعشاب الكرش خلتني البس البنطلون بكل ثقه ههههههههه وخلطة الغزاله خلتني غزاله 
بدت المناطق الداكنه تفتح وبشرتي صارت ناعمه مثل البيبي الله يوفقج اختي ويحرم وجهج عن النار 
انا بصراحه اثق ببضاعتج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ti3za2010

اليوم حابة أقولكم تجربتي مع كريم نويره
أنا صار لي 3 شهور وبستعملو وهو بس مو للبشرة هو كمان بينفع 
للنمش والبقع الغامقه كمان يمكنك إستعماله بكل أمان ما تخافي
منه أبدا و النتيجة مبهرة وسريعة كمان 





الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيدة رائعة

انا اعرف بنت وجهها اسمر من الشمس هي بيضاء اصلا المهم الحين ريتها بيضاء
سالتها قالت استعمل كريم نويره





الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عروس البحر

أحب اقلكم عن تجربتي عن كريم نويره استخدمته 
الكل انبهر فيني ويسألوني عنه استخدمه مره وحده في المساء وكمان استخدمه قبل المكياج لان بشرتي 
تتقشر من المكياج المهم اني لاحظت الفرق في نفسي وجلست طول وقتي اطالع في المرايه
مستغربه شكلي والنتيجه تبان من الاسبوع الاول 







الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أمل حياتي

انا صارلي 6 سنين خارج البلاد وقبل ما ارجع ب شهر واضبت على استعمال 
كريم نويره بصراحه الكل انبهر يوم شافني وخاصتآ اختي الكبيره 
والكل سألني عن سر الصفاء والبياض في بشرتي

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهيرة 

يزاج الله خير الغاليه
أنا صراحة وايد استفدت من الزيت اللي طلبته منج
وبصراحة كان عندي تساقط فظيييييييييييييييع من العين
شعري نصه طاح
والحمد لله زيتج وايد فادني وحسن شعري بدرجة كبيرة
وأتمنى من كل إخت عندها تساقط قليل أو كثير فالشعر إنها تستخدم هذا 
وبجوف النتيجة الايجابيه .
لأني قبل جربت زيوت وفيتامينات وأدويه من الصيدليه كلها الصراحة ما 
فادتني، لكن سبحان الله بفضل رب العالمين وبفضلج يا أم عمروبفضل 
الزيت شعري صار أفضل حتى صديقاتي في الدوام انبهروا بشعري
جزيت الجنه
ومثل ما فرجتي همي الله يعطيج كل ما تتمنينه
أختك المحبه: زهيرة

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

سأصبر حتى يعجز الصبر عن صبري واصبر حتى يأذن الله في أمري واصبر حتى يعلم الصبر انني صبرت على شيء أمر من الصبر سأصبر حتى يعجز الصبر عن صبري واصبر حتى يأذن الله في أمري واصبر حتى يعلم الصبر انني صبرت على شيء أمر من الصبر

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

بعدالنجاح اعشاب الدكتور جابر القحطاني للتخلص من الكرش وثبات فعاليته على كل من جربه وبشهادة الجميع حبيت اشكر كل من كتبت لي 
تجربتها او اتصلت لي وشكرتني على الاعشاب واحب ان اقول لكم اني احبكم فالله اختكم ام عمر

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحر الهنى 

وحده من قريباتي
تستخدم الشاي الاخضر الفيتنامي مع زنجبيل 
بعد كل وجبه كوب ونحفت واهم شي الكرش راح 






الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اســـ^^يل 

اختي كانت تشرب 4 اكواب فاليوم 
و اكلها عادي حتى ساعات كانت تاكل ماكدونلدز و ترقد و في شهر و نص نزلت 13 كيلو ماشاء الله 






الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ورده على الطريق 

أحســـــن شي هو الشاي الاخضر الفيتنامي 
وشوفي كيف بينحفك وبشد بشرتك وبيبيضها

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اســـ^^يل 

اختي كانت تشرب 4 اكواب فاليوم 
و اكلها عادي حتى ساعات كانت تاكل ماكدونلدز و ترقد و في شهر و نص نزلت 13 كيلو ماشاء الله 






الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ورده على الطريق 

أحســـــن شي هو الشاي الاخضر الفيتنامي 
وشوفي كيف بينحفك وبشد بشرتك وبيبيضها

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهرة العين

مساء الخير يوجه الخير كنت اعاني من الكرش بسبب الحمل والولاده كنت متضايقه منهم ومسببه لي حاله نفسيه 
ساعات ودي اخذ سكين واقطعها مرررررررررررره اكرها اختي شرت لي اعشاب الكرش بصراحه جابت لي نتيجه 
ما توقعتها صحيح ما اختفى كرشي كله لاكن خف عندي وااااااااااااااااايد والحين حابه اطلب

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهرة العين

مساء الخير يوجه الخير كنت اعاني من الكرش بسبب الحمل والولاده كنت متضايقه منهم ومسببه لي حاله نفسيه 
ساعات ودي اخذ سكين واقطعها مرررررررررررره اكرها اختي شرت لي اعشاب الكرش بصراحه جابت لي نتيجه 
ما توقعتها صحيح ما اختفى كرشي كله لاكن خف عندي وااااااااااااااااايد والحين حابه اطلب

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهرة العين

مساء الخير يوجه الخير كنت اعاني من الكرش بسبب الحمل والولاده كنت متضايقه منهم ومسببه لي حاله نفسيه 
ساعات ودي اخذ سكين واقطعها مرررررررررررره اكرها اختي شرت لي اعشاب الكرش بصراحه جابت لي نتيجه 
ما توقعتها صحيح ما اختفى كرشي كله لاكن خف عندي وااااااااااااااااايد والحين حابه اطلب

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟

لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هل تريد راحة البال"وانشراح الصدر وسكينة النفس وطمأنينة القلب والمتاع الحسن ؟ 
عليك بالاستغفار: {اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ يُمَتِّعْكُمْ مَتَاعاً }

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

ر{{{ اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون اللهم اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 
ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون }}}

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هل تريد راحة البال"وانشراح الصدر وسكينة النفس وطمأنينة القلب والمتاع الحسن ؟ 
عليك بالاستغفار: {اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ يُمَتِّعْكُمْ مَتَاعاً

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟

لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟

لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هل تريد راحة البال"وانشراح الصدر وسكينة النفس وطمأنينة القلب والمتاع الحسن ؟ 
عليك بالاستغفار: {اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ يُمَتِّعْكُمْ مَتَاعاً

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هل تريد راحة البال"وانشراح الصدر وسكينة النفس وطمأنينة القلب والمتاع الحسن ؟ 
عليك بالاستغفار: {اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ يُمَتِّعْكُمْ مَتَاعاً

----------


## CHIC BOUTIQUE

للرفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟

لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

سأصبر حتى يعجز الصبر عن صبري واصبر حتى يأذن الله في أمري واصبر حتى يعلم الصبر انني صبرت على شيء أمر من الصبر

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

سأصبر حتى يعجز الصبر عن صبري واصبر حتى يأذن الله في أمري واصبر حتى يعلم الصبر انني صبرت على شيء أمر من الصبر

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

فوووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة remember me 

قبل شهر تقريبآ قلت بجرب
اشرب الشاي الأخضر بدون سكر طبعا ً .. الشاي الاخضر الفيتنامي , اللي يجي على شكل اوراق كامله ملفوفه ولما تحطينها فلماي تنفتح 
كوب قبل الغدى بنص ساعه وكوب بعد الغدى بنص ساعه
واذا اكلت وجبه دسمه , اشرب بعدها كوب.. 
+وكنت اشرب ماي اكثر من قبل وخاصه على الريق + واكل تفاحة على الريق 
" هذا البرنامج نقصني6 كيلو , نحت وشد جسمي , وفتّح بشرتي بعد ^^" "
.. الآن , لما آكل باليوم خمس وجبات ما أسمن , لاني معتمده على الله ثم على الشاي 
الاخضر الفيتنامي ,والوزن ثابت

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

‏‏قال الله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏‏وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مَخْرَجًا وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْرًا‏} 

بعد النجاح الذي حققه الشاي الفيتنامي للتخلص من الدهون 
والوزن الزائد وحرق الكولسترول وثبات فعاليته على كل من جربه وبشهادة الجميع حبيت اشكر كل من كتبت لي 
تجربتها او اتصلت لي وشكرتني على الشاي واحب ان اقول لكم اني احبكم فالله اختكم ام عمر

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هلا اختي ام عمر 
والله وايد فرحانه.
ابشرج بدى اللون يتغير. في تغير طفيف بس المهم تغير والله
وايد فرحانه الظاهر يبالي اخحلص الكريم كله وبعدين بتطلع النتيجه.
يباله وقت وصبر 
الاماكن اللي لونها اسود اسود غامق. استوا اسود غامق. 
الـحمدللـّھَ الـحمدللـّھَ. ومن. اخلص العلبه على طول بطلب غيرها لين
المنطاق تصير بنيه. فاتحه عالاقل 
وبشري قدرتي توفرين الشاي ؟







المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اتدلع عليك 

بيض الله وجهج يم عمر ضهرت النتايج ابيضت الركب والاكواع كريم نويره رائع بمعنى الكلمه 
صج فتح الاماكن الداكنه وحابه اطلب 3 علب بارك الله فيج ورزقج الجنه ونعيمها

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هلا اختي ام عمر 
والله وايد فرحانه.
ابشرج بدى اللون يتغير. في تغير طفيف بس المهم تغير والله
وايد فرحانه الظاهر يبالي اخحلص الكريم كله وبعدين بتطلع النتيجه.
يباله وقت وصبر 
الاماكن اللي لونها اسود اسود غامق. استوا اسود غامق. 
الـحمدللـّھَ الـحمدللـّھَ. ومن. اخلص العلبه على طول بطلب غيرها لين
المنطاق تصير بنيه. فاتحه عالاقل 
وبشري قدرتي توفرين الشاي

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هلا اختي ام عمر 
والله وايد فرحانه.
ابشرج بدى اللون يتغير. في تغير طفيف بس المهم تغير والله
وايد فرحانه الظاهر يبالي اخحلص الكريم كله وبعدين بتطلع النتيجه.
يباله وقت وصبر 
الاماكن اللي لونها اسود اسود غامق. استوا اسود غامق. 
الـحمدللـّھَ الـحمدللـّھَ. ومن. اخلص العلبه على طول بطلب غيرها لين
المنطاق تصير بنيه. فاتحه عالاقل 
وبشري قدرتي توفرين الشاي

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اتدلع عليك 
بيض الله وجهج يم عمر ضهرت النتايج ابيضت الركب والاكواع كريم نويره رائع بمعنى الكلمه 
صج فتح الاماكن الداكنه وحابه اطلب 3 علب بارك الله فيج ورزقج الجنه ونعيمها

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اتدلع عليك 
بيض الله وجهج يم عمر ضهرت النتايج ابيضت الركب والاكواع كريم نويره رائع بمعنى الكلمه 
صج فتح الاماكن الداكنه وحابه اطلب 3 علب بارك الله فيج ورزقج الجنه ونعيمها

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هلا اختي ام عمر 
والله وايد فرحانه.
ابشرج بدى اللون يتغير. في تغير طفيف بس المهم تغير والله
وايد فرحانه الظاهر يبالي اخحلص الكريم كله وبعدين بتطلع النتيجه.
يباله وقت وصبر 
الاماكن اللي لونها اسود اسود غامق. استوا اسود غامق. 
الـحمدللـّھَ الـحمدللـّھَ. ومن. اخلص العلبه على طول بطلب غيرها لين
المنطاق تصير بنيه. فاتحه عالاقل 
وبشري قدرتي توفرين الشاي

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

تريد راحة البال"وانشراح الصدر وسكينة النفس وطمأنينة القلب والمتاع الحسن ؟ 
عليك بالاستغفار: {اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ يُمَتِّعْكُمْ مَتَاعاً

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
‏‏قال الله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏‏وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مَخْرَجًا وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْرًا‏} 
بعد النجاح الذي حققه الشاي الفيتنامي للتخلص من الدهون 
والوزن الزائد وحرق الكولسترول وثبات فعاليته على كل من جربه وبشهادة الجميع حبيت اشكر كل من كتبت لي 
تجربتها او اتصلت لي وشكرتني على الشاي واحب ان اقول لكم اني احبكم فالله اختكم ام عمر

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
‏‏قال الله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏‏وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مَخْرَجًا وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْرًا‏} 
بعد النجاح الذي حققه الشاي الفيتنامي للتخلص من الدهون 
والوزن الزائد وحرق الكولسترول وثبات فعاليته على كل من جربه وبشهادة الجميع حبيت اشكر كل من كتبت لي 
تجربتها او اتصلت لي وشكرتني على الشاي واحب ان اقول لكم اني احبكم فالله اختكم ام عمر

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
‏‏قال الله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏‏وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مَخْرَجًا وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْرًا‏} 
بعد النجاح الذي حققه الشاي الفيتنامي للتخلص من الدهون 
والوزن الزائد وحرق الكولسترول وثبات فعاليته على كل من جربه وبشهادة الجميع حبيت اشكر كل من كتبت لي 
تجربتها او اتصلت لي وشكرتني على الشاي واحب ان اقول لكم اني احبكم فالله اختكم ام عمر

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ,,
إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,
وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,
وأعوذ بك ,,,
من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ,,
إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,
وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,
وأعوذ بك ,,,
من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
‏‏قال الله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏‏وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مَخْرَجًا وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْرًا‏} 
بعد النجاح الذي حققه الشاي الفيتنامي للتخلص من الدهون 
والوزن الزائد وحرق الكولسترول وثبات فعاليته على كل من جربه وبشهادة الجميع حبيت اشكر كل من كتبت لي 
تجربتها او اتصلت لي وشكرتني على الشاي واحب ان اقول لكم اني احبكم فالله اختكم ام عمر

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ,,
إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,
وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,
وأعوذ بك ,,,
من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ,,
إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,
وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,
وأعوذ بك ,,,
من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ,,
إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,
وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,
وأعوذ بك ,,,
من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ,,
إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,
وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,
وأعوذ بك ,,,
من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ,,
إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,
وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,
وأعوذ بك ,,,
من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
‏‏قال الله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏‏وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مَخْرَجًا وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْرًا‏} 
بعد النجاح الذي حققه الشاي الفيتنامي للتخلص من الدهون 
والوزن الزائد وحرق الكولسترول وثبات فعاليته على كل من جربه وبشهادة الجميع حبيت اشكر كل من كتبت لي 
تجربتها او اتصلت لي وشكرتني على الشاي واحب ان اقول لكم اني احبكم فالله اختكم ام عمر

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ,,
إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,
وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,
وأعوذ بك ,,,
من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ,,
إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,
وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,
وأعوذ بك ,,,
من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ,,
إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,
وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,
وأعوذ بك ,,,
من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم 
إني أسألك نعمة دائمة 
تفيض بها خيراتك 
وتتوسع بها أرزاقك 
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك 
وتزيد بها أفضالك 
وأعوذ بك 
من أن تزول عني نعمك 
وتنقص عني خيراتك 
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك 
وتنتهي عني بركاتك 
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
‏‏قال الله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏‏وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مَخْرَجًا وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْرًا‏} 
بعد النجاح الذي حققه الشاي الفيتنامي للتخلص من الدهون 
والوزن الزائد وحرق الكولسترول وثبات فعاليته على كل من جربه وبشهادة الجميع حبيت اشكر كل من كتبت لي 
تجربتها او اتصلت لي وشكرتني على الشاي واحب ان اقول لكم اني احبكم فالله اختكم

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
‏‏قال الله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏‏وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مَخْرَجًا وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْرًا‏} 
بعد النجاح الذي حققه الشاي الفيتنامي للتخلص من الدهون 
والوزن الزائد وحرق الكولسترول وثبات فعاليته على كل من جربه وبشهادة الجميع حبيت اشكر كل من كتبت لي 
تجربتها او اتصلت لي وشكرتني على الشاي واحب ان اقول لكم اني احبكم فالله اختكم

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم 
إني أسألك نعمة دائمة 
تفيض بها خيراتك 
وتتوسع بها أرزاقك 
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك 
وتزيد بها أفضالك 
وأعوذ بك 
من أن تزول عني نعمك 
وتنقص عني خيراتك 
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك 
وتنتهي عني بركاتك 
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
‏‏قال الله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏‏وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مَخْرَجًا وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْرًا‏} 
بعد النجاح الذي حققه الشاي الفيتنامي للتخلص من الدهون 
والوزن الزائد وحرق الكولسترول وثبات فعاليته على كل من جربه وبشهادة الجميع حبيت اشكر كل من كتبت لي 
تجربتها او اتصلت لي وشكرتني على الشاي واحب ان اقول لكم اني احبكم فالله اختكم ام عمر

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
‏‏قال الله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏‏وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مَخْرَجًا وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْرًا‏} 
بعد النجاح الذي حققه الشاي الفيتنامي للتخلص من الدهون 
والوزن الزائد وحرق الكولسترول وثبات فعاليته على كل من جربه وبشهادة الجميع حبيت اشكر كل من كتبت لي 
تجربتها او اتصلت لي وشكرتني على الشاي واحب ان اقول لكم اني احبكم فالله اختكم ام عمر

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
‏‏قال الله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏‏وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مَخْرَجًا وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْرًا‏} 
بعد النجاح الذي حققه الشاي الفيتنامي للتخلص من الدهون 
والوزن الزائد وحرق الكولسترول وثبات فعاليته على كل من جربه وبشهادة الجميع حبيت اشكر كل من كتبت لي 
تجربتها او اتصلت لي وشكرتني على الشاي واحب ان اقول لكم اني احبكم فالله اختكم ام عمر

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم :- 
> 
> مشكوره اختي وجه الخير على هذا الشاي المفيد وايد استفدت منه كنت اخذه فتره و نزلت 2 كيلو بدون رياضة و بعد صديقتي تستخدم منه لانه وايد فادها حق مشاكل القولون و انا بعد فادني وايد و فكني من مشكلة القولون. و اشكرج وايد على كرمج ويانا 
> 
> بغيت اطلب علبة شاي اخضر الحجم الكبير
> 
> تحياتي لج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم :- 
> 
> مشكوره اختي وجه الخير على هذا الشاي المفيد وايد استفدت منه كنت اخذه فتره و نزلت 2 كيلو بدون رياضة و بعد صديقتي تستخدم منه لانه وايد فادها حق مشاكل القولون و انا بعد فادني وايد و فكني من مشكلة القولون. و اشكرج وايد على كرمج ويانا 
> 
> بغيت اطلب علبة شاي اخضر الحجم الكبير
> 
> تحياتي لج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم :- 
> 
> مشكوره اختي وجه الخير على هذا الشاي المفيد وايد استفدت منه كنت اخذه فتره و نزلت 2 كيلو بدون رياضة و بعد صديقتي تستخدم منه لانه وايد فادها حق مشاكل القولون و انا بعد فادني وايد و فكني من مشكلة القولون. و اشكرج وايد على كرمج ويانا 
> 
> بغيت اطلب علبة شاي اخضر الحجم الكبير
> 
> تحياتي لج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم 
إني أسألك نعمة دائمة 
تفيض بها خيراتك 
وتتوسع بها أرزاقك 
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك 
وتزيد بها أفضالك 
وأعوذ بك 
من أن تزول عني نعمك 
وتنقص عني خيراتك 
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك 
وتنتهي عني بركاتك 
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم 
إني أسألك نعمة دائمة 
تفيض بها خيراتك 
وتتوسع بها أرزاقك 
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك 
وتزيد بها أفضالك 
وأعوذ بك 
من أن تزول عني نعمك 
وتنقص عني خيراتك 
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك 
وتنتهي عني بركاتك 
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
‏‏قال الله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏‏وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مَخْرَجًا وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْرًا‏} 
بعد النجاح الذي حققه الشاي الفيتنامي للتخلص من الدهون 
والوزن الزائد وحرق الكولسترول وثبات فعاليته على كل من جربه وبشهادة الجميع حبيت اشكر كل من كتبت لي 
تجربتها او اتصلت لي وشكرتني على الشاي واحب ان اقول لكم اني احبكم فالله اختكم ام عمر

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

قال عنها دكتور جابر القحطاني ترد الثيب بكر عشبة عباءة السيدة تجارب جديد 




هل تريد راحة البال"وانشراح الصدر وسكينة النفس وطمأنينة القلب والمتاع الحسن ؟ 
عليك بالاستغفار: {اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ يُمَتِّعْكُمْ مَتَاعاً

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

قال عنها دكتور جابر القحطاني ترد الثيب بكر عشبة عباءة السيدة تجارب جديد 




هل تريد راحة البال"وانشراح الصدر وسكينة النفس وطمأنينة القلب والمتاع الحسن ؟ 
عليك بالاستغفار: {اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ يُمَتِّعْكُمْ مَتَاعاً

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

قال عنها دكتور جابر القحطاني ترد الثيب بكر عشبة عباءة السيدة تجارب جديد 




هل تريد راحة البال"وانشراح الصدر وسكينة النفس وطمأنينة القلب والمتاع الحسن ؟ 
عليك بالاستغفار: {اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ يُمَتِّعْكُمْ مَتَاعاً

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم :- 
> 
> مشكوره اختي وجه الخير على هذا الشاي المفيد وايد استفدت منه كنت اخذه فتره و نزلت 2 كيلو بدون رياضة و بعد صديقتي تستخدم منه لانه وايد فادها حق مشاكل القولون و انا بعد فادني وايد و فكني من مشكلة القولون. و اشكرج وايد على كرمج ويانا 
> 
> بغيت اطلب علبة شاي اخضر الحجم الكبير
> 
> تحياتي لج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم 
إني أسألك نعمة دائمة 
تفيض بها خيراتك 
وتتوسع بها أرزاقك 
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك 
وتزيد بها أفضالك 
وأعوذ بك 
من أن تزول عني نعمك 
وتنقص عني خيراتك 
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك 
وتنتهي عني بركاتك 
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هل تريد راحة البال"وانشراح الصدر وسكينة النفس وطمأنينة القلب والمتاع الحسن ؟ 
عليك بالاستغفار: {اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ يُمَتِّعْكُمْ مَتَاعاً

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هل تريد راحة البال"وانشراح الصدر وسكينة النفس وطمأنينة القلب والمتاع الحسن ؟ 
عليك بالاستغفار: {اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ يُمَتِّعْكُمْ مَتَاعاً

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم :- 
> 
> مشكوره اختي وجه الخير على هذا الشاي المفيد وايد استفدت منه كنت اخذه فتره و نزلت 2 كيلو بدون رياضة و بعد صديقتي تستخدم منه لانه وايد فادها حق مشاكل القولون و انا بعد فادني وايد و فكني من مشكلة القولون. و اشكرج وايد على كرمج ويانا 
> 
> بغيت اطلب علبة شاي اخضر الحجم الكبير
> 
> تحياتي لج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> شلونج يا الغالية الأغراض و صلتني يعطيج العافية ومشكوووووووورةعلى الهدية الحلوة بس الهدية الحقيقية تعاملي معاج و أتمنى ما يكون التعامل الأخير وانه وايد شريت منج منتجات وبصرااااااااحة وتوفقت فيها شعري الحمدالله توقف التساقط وابشرك الشعر الجديد نبت والوزن باقي 5كيلو واوصل للوزن المثالي مشكورة الغالية


جزاك الله خير اختي في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> شلونج يا الغالية الأغراض و صلتني يعطيج العافية ومشكوووووووورةعلى الهدية الحلوة بس الهدية الحقيقية تعاملي معاج و أتمنى ما يكون التعامل الأخير وانه وايد شريت منج منتجات وبصرااااااااحة وتوفقت فيها شعري الحمدالله توقف التساقط وابشرك الشعر الجديد نبت والوزن باقي 5كيلو واوصل للوزن المثالي مشكورة الغالية


جزاك الله خير اختي في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> شلونج يا الغالية الأغراض و صلتني يعطيج العافية ومشكوووووووورةعلى الهدية الحلوة بس الهدية الحقيقية تعاملي معاج و أتمنى ما يكون التعامل الأخير وانه وايد شريت منج منتجات وبصرااااااااحة وتوفقت فيها شعري الحمدالله توقف التساقط وابشرك الشعر الجديد نبت والوزن باقي 5كيلو واوصل للوزن المثالي مشكورة الغالية


جزاك الله خير اختي في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> هلا الغالية شخبارج..؟؟
> حبيت اشكرج على اعشاب الخزامي..الصراحه لقيت فرق ف شعري ..مشكووووووووره الغالية وايد والحمدلله راضيه على النتيجه وان شاء الله يوصل للطول اللي اباه ..ادعيلي ^^
> ومن يخلص اكيد برد اطلب منج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> هلا الغالية شخبارج..؟؟
> حبيت اشكرج على اعشاب الخزامي..الصراحه لقيت فرق ف شعري ..مشكووووووووره الغالية وايد والحمدلله راضيه على النتيجه وان شاء الله يوصل للطول اللي اباه ..ادعيلي ^^
> ومن يخلص اكيد برد اطلب منج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> هلا الغالية شخبارج..؟؟
> حبيت اشكرج على اعشاب الخزامي..الصراحه لقيت فرق ف شعري ..مشكووووووووره الغالية وايد والحمدلله راضيه على النتيجه وان شاء الله يوصل للطول اللي اباه ..ادعيلي ^^
> ومن يخلص اكيد برد اطلب منج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الـلهم انـي اسـألـك ان تـبـشـرنـي بـشـارة خـيـر تـجـعـلـنـي انـسـى كـل مـا مـضـى مـن تـعـب .. بـشـارة تـفـرح قـلـبـي و تـريـح بـآلـي

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> هلا الغالية شخبارج..؟؟
> حبيت اشكرج على اعشاب الخزامي..الصراحه لقيت فرق ف شعري ..مشكووووووووره الغالية وايد والحمدلله راضيه على النتيجه وان شاء الله يوصل للطول اللي اباه ..ادعيلي ^^
> ومن يخلص اكيد برد اطلب منج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> هلا الغالية شخبارج..؟؟
> حبيت اشكرج على اعشاب الخزامي..الصراحه لقيت فرق ف شعري ..مشكووووووووره الغالية وايد والحمدلله راضيه على النتيجه وان شاء الله يوصل للطول اللي اباه ..ادعيلي ^^
> ومن يخلص اكيد برد اطلب منج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> هلا الغالية شخبارج..؟؟
> حبيت اشكرج على اعشاب الخزامي..الصراحه لقيت فرق ف شعري ..مشكووووووووره الغالية وايد والحمدلله راضيه على النتيجه وان شاء الله يوصل للطول اللي اباه ..ادعيلي ^^
> ومن يخلص اكيد برد اطلب منج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...559&highlight=

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...137&highlight=

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

المشاركه الاصليه كتبت بواسطة غزير الدمع 
مرحبا الغالية 
تسلمين تسلمين ع الخدمة السريعة، و الله ما توقعت توصل بهالسرعة ما شاء الله. كان المفروض امس استلمها بس لاني كنت فالدوام و ما عندي حد يستلمها فاتفقت ويا المندوب اني استلمها اليوم و الحمدلله وصل و وصلت الاغراض وياه.... حدي مستانسة 
و بس شفت الاغراض الصراحة انصدمت، لاني ما تخيلت انها بهالحجم ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن.. 
حتى اني قسمتهم بيني و بين ربيعتي 



المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أنا كما أنا 
هلا أم عمر أنا حبيتش وايد من دون ماأشوفش لأنش طيوبه واااااايد أنا ماأعرفش بس
دخلتي قلب بسرعه أحسش تاجرة تخافين ربش مو بمثل بعض التاجرات الله يسامحن يعرضون بضاعته ويوم 
أشتريها مب نفس الصورة أنقهر والله وإذا كلمتهاماترد علي؛إنت والله غير غير مب مثلهم تردين عالمسجات عندي
سؤال بعد إذا أريد أشتري من وحده من خواتش و من عندش عادي أطلب منش إنتي
والسمووووحه

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهرة الباحه 
هذا الخلطة شفت نتيجتها بعيني محد قالي عنها جارة اختي عندها ماشاءالله 6عيال 
ولا يبان عليها اختي سألتها عن البطن هل هي مسوية عملية شد ضحكت وقالت تبارك الله
انه استخدمت خلطة الدكتور جابر القحطاني لازالة الكرش وداومت ع شربها وهي طبيعية 
شريتها من تاجرة في المنتدى مخلوطة جاهزة وكفتني شهر ونصف واللحين بغيت اطلب لي وحق
اختي وآسفة ع الاطالة مشاركة بوسطة الدوسرية مراحب اختي بغيت طلب اعشاب الخاصة لازلة 
الكرش بصراااحة كنت اعاني من انتفاخ البطن وكان مقاس بطني 40 الحمدالله تغير مقاسي وحابة 
اطلب مرة ثانية حق ناس عزيزين علي مشكورة وجه السعد والخير وعنواني عندج لاني زبونة قديمة عندج

----------


## Tamy dresses

الله يعطيج العافية 
لا إله الا الله , محمد رسول الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...336&highlight=

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أنا كما أنا 
هلا أم عمر أنا حبيتش وايد من دون ماأشوفش لأنش طيوبه واااااايد أنا ماأعرفش بس
دخلتي قلب بسرعه أحسش تاجرة تخافين ربش مو بمثل بعض التاجرات الله يسامحن يعرضون بضاعته ويوم 
أشتريها مب نفس الصورة أنقهر والله وإذا كلمتهاماترد علي؛إنت والله غير غير مب مثلهم تردين عالمسجات عندي
سؤال بعد إذا أريد أشتري من وحده من خواتش و من عندش عادي أطلب منش إنتي
والسمووووحه

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> هلا الغالية شخبارج..؟؟
> حبيت اشكرج على اعشاب الخزامي..الصراحه لقيت فرق ف شعري ..مشكووووووووره الغالية وايد والحمدلله راضيه على النتيجه وان شاء الله يوصل للطول اللي اباه ..ادعيلي ^^
> ومن يخلص اكيد برد اطلب منج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> هلا الغالية شخبارج..؟؟
> حبيت اشكرج على اعشاب الخزامي..الصراحه لقيت فرق ف شعري ..مشكووووووووره الغالية وايد والحمدلله راضيه على النتيجه وان شاء الله يوصل للطول اللي اباه ..ادعيلي ^^
> ومن يخلص اكيد برد اطلب منج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> هلا الغالية شخبارج..؟؟
> حبيت اشكرج على اعشاب الخزامي..الصراحه لقيت فرق ف شعري ..مشكووووووووره الغالية وايد والحمدلله راضيه على النتيجه وان شاء الله يوصل للطول اللي اباه ..ادعيلي ^^
> ومن يخلص اكيد برد اطلب منج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> هلا الغالية شخبارج..؟؟
> حبيت اشكرج على اعشاب الخزامي..الصراحه لقيت فرق ف شعري ..مشكووووووووره الغالية وايد والحمدلله راضيه على النتيجه وان شاء الله يوصل للطول اللي اباه ..ادعيلي ^^
> ومن يخلص اكيد برد اطلب منج





> هلا الغالية شخبارج..؟؟
> حبيت اشكرج على اعشاب الخزامي..الصراحه لقيت فرق ف شعري ..مشكووووووووره الغالية وايد والحمدلله راضيه على النتيجه وان شاء الله يوصل للطول اللي اباه ..ادعيلي ^^
> ومن يخلص اكيد برد اطلب منج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> هلا الغالية شخبارج..؟؟
> حبيت اشكرج على اعشاب الخزامي..الصراحه لقيت فرق ف شعري ..مشكووووووووره الغالية وايد والحمدلله راضيه على النتيجه وان شاء الله يوصل للطول اللي اباه ..ادعيلي ^^
> ومن يخلص اكيد برد اطلب منج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> هلا الغالية شخبارج..؟؟
> حبيت اشكرج على اعشاب الخزامي..الصراحه لقيت فرق ف شعري ..مشكووووووووره الغالية وايد والحمدلله راضيه على النتيجه وان شاء الله يوصل للطول اللي اباه ..ادعيلي ^^
> ومن يخلص اكيد برد اطلب منج





> هلا الغالية شخبارج..؟؟
> حبيت اشكرج على اعشاب الخزامي..الصراحه لقيت فرق ف شعري ..مشكووووووووره الغالية وايد والحمدلله راضيه على النتيجه وان شاء الله يوصل للطول اللي اباه ..ادعيلي ^^
> ومن يخلص اكيد برد اطلب منج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك , أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت , أستغفرك وأتوب إليك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السيده الصغيره 
> مساء الخير حبوبه طلبت منج خلطة الغزاله واستخدمتها وللامانه روعه 
> فالبدايه جربتها على يديني خفت اتحسس لان بشرتي وايد حساسه 
> وبعدين حطيتها على جسمي وبصراحه يعطيج العافيه وجزاج الله خير وبالنسبه للكميه 
> مش شوي والسعر مناسب ومشكوره مره ثانيه





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة آخر العنقود 
> انا جربت كذا شي من المنتدى بس والله خلطة الغزاله من اول اسبوع وبدون مبالغه 
> فضيييييعه كلمة روعه شويه عليهااااااااااا تهبللل الله يعطيج العافيه ويرزقج من فضله





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحرينيه بكل فخر 
> شلونج عساج بخير يا قلبي يعطيج العافيه على الخلطه روعه وعجيبه من اول استعمال تلاحظين الفرق 
> موفقه يا قلبي






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غير البشر 
> خلطة الغزاله يابت نتيجه وايد حلوه معاه وااااااايد مشكوره يا عمري وما قصرتي اول مره اطلب من المنتدى 
> والحمد لله ما تحسفت ويعطيج الف الف الف عافيه





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نور المحرق 
> هلا شخبارج حبيبتي حبيت اشكرج على الهديه الحلوه الي ارسلتيها 
> خلطة الغزاله نبي 5 علب خواتي جنو يوم شافو جسمي لدرجة سألوني شو السر قلت السر الغزاله
> تحياتي وعنواني عندج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نور دربي 

مساء الخير 
من جد كلمة روعه بكريم لمسة جمال قلييييييييييييله بحقه 
بسراحه النتيجه وااااااااااو خياليه 
الكل انبهر يسألوني وش مسويه يانور صايره منوووووووووره 
ولما قلتلهم عن لمسة جمال قالو بس الحين بنتعامل مع امايل
وهي تبي منك نفس اللي طلبته
الله يفرجها عليكي ياحلووووووة 






المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وحيده مالي حيله 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ياقلبي الله يوفقك ويرزقك
للامانه كنت مشككه ان الكريم خرطي مثل بعض التاجرات 
لكن طلع ظني مو بمحله والحمد لله بعد ماكملت اسبوع بصراحه تفاجأت من ويهي 

ورقبتي
الحمد لله طلع روعه ويفتح النفس هههههههه من عقب ماكان باهت ومليان من آثار 

لحبوب

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السيده الصغيره 
> مساء الخير حبوبه طلبت منج خلطة الغزاله واستخدمتها وللامانه روعه 
> فالبدايه جربتها على يديني خفت اتحسس لان بشرتي وايد حساسه 
> وبعدين حطيتها على جسمي وبصراحه يعطيج العافيه وجزاج الله خير وبالنسبه للكميه 
> مش شوي والسعر مناسب ومشكوره مره ثانيه





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة آخر العنقود 
> انا جربت كذا شي من المنتدى بس والله خلطة الغزاله من اول اسبوع وبدون مبالغه 
> فضيييييعه كلمة روعه شويه عليهااااااااااا تهبللل الله يعطيج العافيه ويرزقج من فضله





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحرينيه بكل فخر 
> شلونج عساج بخير يا قلبي يعطيج العافيه على الخلطه روعه وعجيبه من اول استعمال تلاحظين الفرق 
> موفقه يا قلبي






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غير البشر 
> خلطة الغزاله يابت نتيجه وايد حلوه معاه وااااااايد مشكوره يا عمري وما قصرتي اول مره اطلب من المنتدى 
> والحمد لله ما تحسفت ويعطيج الف الف الف عافيه





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نور المحرق 
> هلا شخبارج حبيبتي حبيت اشكرج على الهديه الحلوه الي ارسلتيها 
> خلطة الغزاله نبي 5 علب خواتي جنو يوم شافو جسمي لدرجة سألوني شو السر قلت السر الغزاله
> تحياتي وعنواني عندج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ليل ليالي 
> ان شاء الله مافيه وحده تكذب
> انا جربت زيت لصبارالمقرؤء علية الرقية الشرعية وسورة البقرة ااوالحمدالله ناسب شعري كثير
> لكن مااقولك زي بعض البنات من ثالث يوم واللي تقول من اول استخدام وقف التساقط لا لالالالالالالا
> تجربتي من الاسبوع الثالث لاحظت والحمدالله ليه الان 5 شهور او اكثر مافيه ابدا تساقط لكن((ترى التساقط اللي عندي كان فظيع كنت اخاف امشط شعري مابغى انصدم من منظره بالمشط وعلى الارض يعني حالتي كانت سبئه جدا وفجائيه تساقط بدون انذار ومقدمات وفلوسي راحت ع البخاخات وابر المزوثرابي والحمدالله الان مافيه مقارنه لكن اخاف اذا وقفته يرجع)).......زميلتي استخدمته تقول مفعوله مو مره معاها لانها تستخدم حبوب منع الحمل لكن جايب معاها نتيجه افضل من قبل
> من ناحية الطول انا دايما اقص وصراحه الاهم عندي كثافة الشعر
> النعومه شعري ناعم واستخدم الزيت فقط على الفروه الجذور لا عشان العلبه تظل معي فتره طويله....التوفير مطلوب





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهيرة 
> 
> يزاج الله خير الغاليه
> أنا صراحة وايد استفدت من الزيت اللي طلبته منج
> وبصراحة كان عندي تساقط فظيييييييييييييييع من العين
> شعري نصه طاح
> والحمد لله زيتج وايد فادني وحسن شعري بدرجة كبيرة
> وأتمنى من كل إخت عندها تساقط قليل أو كثير فالشعر إنها تستخدم هذا 
> وبجوف النتيجة الايجابيه .
> ...





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ساره الرفاعيه 
> 
> السلام عليك اختي وجه الخيييييير حبيت اشكرج على زيت الصبار غناني عن كل الزيوت و العلاجات اللي كنت استخدمها و طبعا كلهه بدون فايده
> شعري من استخدمت الزيت توووقف التساقط و شعري صار نااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعم خصوصا بعد الأستحمام و تجفيفه
> جزاج الله خير يا وجه الخير

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ليل ليالي 
> ان شاء الله مافيه وحده تكذب
> انا جربت زيت لصبارالمقرؤء علية الرقية الشرعية وسورة البقرة ااوالحمدالله ناسب شعري كثير
> لكن مااقولك زي بعض البنات من ثالث يوم واللي تقول من اول استخدام وقف التساقط لا لالالالالالالا
> تجربتي من الاسبوع الثالث لاحظت والحمدالله ليه الان 5 شهور او اكثر مافيه ابدا تساقط لكن((ترى التساقط اللي عندي كان فظيع كنت اخاف امشط شعري مابغى انصدم من منظره بالمشط وعلى الارض يعني حالتي كانت سبئه جدا وفجائيه تساقط بدون انذار ومقدمات وفلوسي راحت ع البخاخات وابر المزوثرابي والحمدالله الان مافيه مقارنه لكن اخاف اذا وقفته يرجع)).......زميلتي استخدمته تقول مفعوله مو مره معاها لانها تستخدم حبوب منع الحمل لكن جايب معاها نتيجه افضل من قبل
> من ناحية الطول انا دايما اقص وصراحه الاهم عندي كثافة الشعر
> النعومه شعري ناعم واستخدم الزيت فقط على الفروه الجذور لا عشان العلبه تظل معي فتره طويله....التوفير مطلوب





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهيرة 
> 
> يزاج الله خير الغاليه
> أنا صراحة وايد استفدت من الزيت اللي طلبته منج
> وبصراحة كان عندي تساقط فظيييييييييييييييع من العين
> شعري نصه طاح
> والحمد لله زيتج وايد فادني وحسن شعري بدرجة كبيرة
> وأتمنى من كل إخت عندها تساقط قليل أو كثير فالشعر إنها تستخدم هذا 
> وبجوف النتيجة الايجابيه .
> ...





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ساره الرفاعيه 
> 
> السلام عليك اختي وجه الخيييييير حبيت اشكرج على زيت الصبار غناني عن كل الزيوت و العلاجات اللي كنت استخدمها و طبعا كلهه بدون فايده
> شعري من استخدمت الزيت توووقف التساقط و شعري صار نااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعم خصوصا بعد الأستحمام و تجفيفه
> جزاج الله خير يا وجه الخير

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ليل ليالي 
> ان شاء الله مافيه وحده تكذب
> انا جربت زيت لصبارالمقرؤء علية الرقية الشرعية وسورة البقرة ااوالحمدالله ناسب شعري كثير
> لكن مااقولك زي بعض البنات من ثالث يوم واللي تقول من اول استخدام وقف التساقط لا لالالالالالالا
> تجربتي من الاسبوع الثالث لاحظت والحمدالله ليه الان 5 شهور او اكثر مافيه ابدا تساقط لكن((ترى التساقط اللي عندي كان فظيع كنت اخاف امشط شعري مابغى انصدم من منظره بالمشط وعلى الارض يعني حالتي كانت سبئه جدا وفجائيه تساقط بدون انذار ومقدمات وفلوسي راحت ع البخاخات وابر المزوثرابي والحمدالله الان مافيه مقارنه لكن اخاف اذا وقفته يرجع)).......زميلتي استخدمته تقول مفعوله مو مره معاها لانها تستخدم حبوب منع الحمل لكن جايب معاها نتيجه افضل من قبل
> من ناحية الطول انا دايما اقص وصراحه الاهم عندي كثافة الشعر
> النعومه شعري ناعم واستخدم الزيت فقط على الفروه الجذور لا عشان العلبه تظل معي فتره طويله....التوفير مطلوب





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهيرة 
> 
> يزاج الله خير الغاليه
> أنا صراحة وايد استفدت من الزيت اللي طلبته منج
> وبصراحة كان عندي تساقط فظيييييييييييييييع من العين
> شعري نصه طاح
> والحمد لله زيتج وايد فادني وحسن شعري بدرجة كبيرة
> وأتمنى من كل إخت عندها تساقط قليل أو كثير فالشعر إنها تستخدم هذا 
> وبجوف النتيجة الايجابيه .
> ...





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ساره الرفاعيه 
> 
> السلام عليك اختي وجه الخيييييير حبيت اشكرج على زيت الصبار غناني عن كل الزيوت و العلاجات اللي كنت استخدمها و طبعا كلهه بدون فايده
> شعري من استخدمت الزيت توووقف التساقط و شعري صار نااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعم خصوصا بعد الأستحمام و تجفيفه
> جزاج الله خير يا وجه الخير

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ليل ليالي 
> ان شاء الله مافيه وحده تكذب
> انا جربت زيت لصبارالمقرؤء علية الرقية الشرعية وسورة البقرة ااوالحمدالله ناسب شعري كثير
> لكن مااقولك زي بعض البنات من ثالث يوم واللي تقول من اول استخدام وقف التساقط لا لالالالالالالا
> تجربتي من الاسبوع الثالث لاحظت والحمدالله ليه الان 5 شهور او اكثر مافيه ابدا تساقط لكن((ترى التساقط اللي عندي كان فظيع كنت اخاف امشط شعري مابغى انصدم من منظره بالمشط وعلى الارض يعني حالتي كانت سبئه جدا وفجائيه تساقط بدون انذار ومقدمات وفلوسي راحت ع البخاخات وابر المزوثرابي والحمدالله الان مافيه مقارنه لكن اخاف اذا وقفته يرجع)).......زميلتي استخدمته تقول مفعوله مو مره معاها لانها تستخدم حبوب منع الحمل لكن جايب معاها نتيجه افضل من قبل
> من ناحية الطول انا دايما اقص وصراحه الاهم عندي كثافة الشعر
> النعومه شعري ناعم واستخدم الزيت فقط على الفروه الجذور لا عشان العلبه تظل معي فتره طويله....التوفير مطلوب





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهيرة 
> 
> يزاج الله خير الغاليه
> أنا صراحة وايد استفدت من الزيت اللي طلبته منج
> وبصراحة كان عندي تساقط فظيييييييييييييييع من العين
> شعري نصه طاح
> والحمد لله زيتج وايد فادني وحسن شعري بدرجة كبيرة
> وأتمنى من كل إخت عندها تساقط قليل أو كثير فالشعر إنها تستخدم هذا 
> وبجوف النتيجة الايجابيه .
> ...





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ساره الرفاعيه 
> 
> السلام عليك اختي وجه الخيييييير حبيت اشكرج على زيت الصبار غناني عن كل الزيوت و العلاجات اللي كنت استخدمها و طبعا كلهه بدون فايده
> شعري من استخدمت الزيت توووقف التساقط و شعري صار نااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعم خصوصا بعد الأستحمام و تجفيفه
> جزاج الله خير يا وجه الخير

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ليل ليالي 
> ان شاء الله مافيه وحده تكذب
> انا جربت زيت لصبارالمقرؤء علية الرقية الشرعية وسورة البقرة ااوالحمدالله ناسب شعري كثير
> لكن مااقولك زي بعض البنات من ثالث يوم واللي تقول من اول استخدام وقف التساقط لا لالالالالالالا
> تجربتي من الاسبوع الثالث لاحظت والحمدالله ليه الان 5 شهور او اكثر مافيه ابدا تساقط لكن((ترى التساقط اللي عندي كان فظيع كنت اخاف امشط شعري مابغى انصدم من منظره بالمشط وعلى الارض يعني حالتي كانت سبئه جدا وفجائيه تساقط بدون انذار ومقدمات وفلوسي راحت ع البخاخات وابر المزوثرابي والحمدالله الان مافيه مقارنه لكن اخاف اذا وقفته يرجع)).......زميلتي استخدمته تقول مفعوله مو مره معاها لانها تستخدم حبوب منع الحمل لكن جايب معاها نتيجه افضل من قبل
> من ناحية الطول انا دايما اقص وصراحه الاهم عندي كثافة الشعر
> النعومه شعري ناعم واستخدم الزيت فقط على الفروه الجذور لا عشان العلبه تظل معي فتره طويله....التوفير مطلوب





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهيرة 
> 
> يزاج الله خير الغاليه
> أنا صراحة وايد استفدت من الزيت اللي طلبته منج
> وبصراحة كان عندي تساقط فظيييييييييييييييع من العين
> شعري نصه طاح
> والحمد لله زيتج وايد فادني وحسن شعري بدرجة كبيرة
> وأتمنى من كل إخت عندها تساقط قليل أو كثير فالشعر إنها تستخدم هذا 
> وبجوف النتيجة الايجابيه .
> ...





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ساره الرفاعيه 
> 
> السلام عليك اختي وجه الخيييييير حبيت اشكرج على زيت الصبار غناني عن كل الزيوت و العلاجات اللي كنت استخدمها و طبعا كلهه بدون فايده
> شعري من استخدمت الزيت توووقف التساقط و شعري صار نااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعم خصوصا بعد الأستحمام و تجفيفه
> جزاج الله خير يا وجه الخير

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> المشاركه الاصليه كتبت بواسطة غزير الدمع 
> مرحبا الغالية 
> تسلمين تسلمين ع الخدمة السريعة، و الله ما توقعت توصل بهالسرعة ما شاء الله. كان المفروض امس استلمها بس لاني كنت فالدوام و ما عندي حد يستلمها فاتفقت ويا المندوب اني استلمها اليوم و الحمدلله وصل و وصلت الاغراض وياه.... حدي مستانسة 
> و بس شفت الاغراض الصراحة انصدمت، لاني ما تخيلت انها بهالحجم ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن.. 
> حتى اني قسمتهم بيني و بين ربيعتي





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أنا كما أنا 
> هلا أم عمر أنا حبيتش وايد من دون ماأشوفش لأنش طيوبه واااااايد أنا ماأعرفش بس
> دخلتي قلب بسرعه أحسش تاجرة تخافين ربش مو بمثل بعض التاجرات الله يسامحن يعرضون بضاعته ويوم 
> أشتريها مب نفس الصورة أنقهر والله وإذا كلمتهاماترد علي؛إنت والله غير غير مب مثلهم تردين عالمسجات عندي
> سؤال بعد إذا أريد أشتري من وحده من خواتش و من عندش عادي أطلب منش إنتي
> والسمووووحه






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احساس عذب 
> هلاا اختي 
> وصلتني الطلبيه باسرع ماتوقعت 
> مشكوره الغاليه على الهدايا ويزاج الله خييير
> ان شاء الله بجرب منتجاتج وبخبرج بالنتااايج 
> تسلمين الغاليه






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Miss Jo0ouri 
> ماشاء الله عليج يا ام الخير ،،
> 
> البارحه الفليل طرشتلج طلبيتيه ،،واليوم ع الساعه 11 يدقلي المندوب يقولي انا جريب بيتج
> 
> قتله صبر صبر اي طلبيه من عند منووه قالي من ام الخير ،، 
> ما شاء الله البارحه طالبه واليوم وصلني مع انه اتريااا اسبووع من التاجرات عقب توصلني الطلبيه وانتي ساكنه 
> راس الخيمة وانا العين وصلتني بسرعه 
> اشكرج ع سرعه التوصيل ويعطيج ربي الف عااافيه

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> المشاركه الاصليه كتبت بواسطة غزير الدمع 
> مرحبا الغالية 
> تسلمين تسلمين ع الخدمة السريعة، و الله ما توقعت توصل بهالسرعة ما شاء الله. كان المفروض امس استلمها بس لاني كنت فالدوام و ما عندي حد يستلمها فاتفقت ويا المندوب اني استلمها اليوم و الحمدلله وصل و وصلت الاغراض وياه.... حدي مستانسة 
> و بس شفت الاغراض الصراحة انصدمت، لاني ما تخيلت انها بهالحجم ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن.. 
> حتى اني قسمتهم بيني و بين ربيعتي





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أنا كما أنا 
> هلا أم عمر أنا حبيتش وايد من دون ماأشوفش لأنش طيوبه واااااايد أنا ماأعرفش بس
> دخلتي قلب بسرعه أحسش تاجرة تخافين ربش مو بمثل بعض التاجرات الله يسامحن يعرضون بضاعته ويوم 
> أشتريها مب نفس الصورة أنقهر والله وإذا كلمتهاماترد علي؛إنت والله غير غير مب مثلهم تردين عالمسجات عندي
> سؤال بعد إذا أريد أشتري من وحده من خواتش و من عندش عادي أطلب منش إنتي
> والسمووووحه






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احساس عذب 
> هلاا اختي 
> وصلتني الطلبيه باسرع ماتوقعت 
> مشكوره الغاليه على الهدايا ويزاج الله خييير
> ان شاء الله بجرب منتجاتج وبخبرج بالنتااايج 
> تسلمين الغاليه






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Miss Jo0ouri 
> ماشاء الله عليج يا ام الخير ،،
> 
> البارحه الفليل طرشتلج طلبيتيه ،،واليوم ع الساعه 11 يدقلي المندوب يقولي انا جريب بيتج
> 
> قتله صبر صبر اي طلبيه من عند منووه قالي من ام الخير ،، 
> ما شاء الله البارحه طالبه واليوم وصلني مع انه اتريااا اسبووع من التاجرات عقب توصلني الطلبيه وانتي ساكنه 
> راس الخيمة وانا العين وصلتني بسرعه 
> اشكرج ع سرعه التوصيل ويعطيج ربي الف عااافيه

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> المشاركه الاصليه كتبت بواسطة غزير الدمع 
> مرحبا الغالية 
> تسلمين تسلمين ع الخدمة السريعة، و الله ما توقعت توصل بهالسرعة ما شاء الله. كان المفروض امس استلمها بس لاني كنت فالدوام و ما عندي حد يستلمها فاتفقت ويا المندوب اني استلمها اليوم و الحمدلله وصل و وصلت الاغراض وياه.... حدي مستانسة 
> و بس شفت الاغراض الصراحة انصدمت، لاني ما تخيلت انها بهالحجم ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن.. 
> حتى اني قسمتهم بيني و بين ربيعتي





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أنا كما أنا 
> هلا أم عمر أنا حبيتش وايد من دون ماأشوفش لأنش طيوبه واااااايد أنا ماأعرفش بس
> دخلتي قلب بسرعه أحسش تاجرة تخافين ربش مو بمثل بعض التاجرات الله يسامحن يعرضون بضاعته ويوم 
> أشتريها مب نفس الصورة أنقهر والله وإذا كلمتهاماترد علي؛إنت والله غير غير مب مثلهم تردين عالمسجات عندي
> سؤال بعد إذا أريد أشتري من وحده من خواتش و من عندش عادي أطلب منش إنتي
> والسمووووحه






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احساس عذب 
> هلاا اختي 
> وصلتني الطلبيه باسرع ماتوقعت 
> مشكوره الغاليه على الهدايا ويزاج الله خييير
> ان شاء الله بجرب منتجاتج وبخبرج بالنتااايج 
> تسلمين الغاليه






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Miss Jo0ouri 
> ماشاء الله عليج يا ام الخير ،،
> 
> البارحه الفليل طرشتلج طلبيتيه ،،واليوم ع الساعه 11 يدقلي المندوب يقولي انا جريب بيتج
> 
> قتله صبر صبر اي طلبيه من عند منووه قالي من ام الخير ،، 
> ما شاء الله البارحه طالبه واليوم وصلني مع انه اتريااا اسبووع من التاجرات عقب توصلني الطلبيه وانتي ساكنه 
> راس الخيمة وانا العين وصلتني بسرعه 
> اشكرج ع سرعه التوصيل ويعطيج ربي الف عااافيه

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صاحبة الإمتياز 
> 
> حبيت انقل لكم تجربتي الصادقه مع الشاي الفيتنامي, اول ما استخدمته ما حسيت بتغيير بأول يومين 
> وبليس قالي خلاص الظاهر هذا الشاي نفس باقي الشايات الي ياما جربتها وما في فايده 
> بس ما ادري شو الي خلاني اعاند بليس واستمر في شربه بعد الوجبات واشوف شو اخرتها مع هالشاي,,, 
> صج ما اكذب عليكم من اول اسبوعين كل شي نزل فيني لقيت نازله 3 كيلو وما صدقت قلت معقوله!!!
> اني نزلت !!!يا ما تمنيت الميزان يفرحني بس دايمآ اشوفه صاعد فووووووووووووق.... حاليآ ابي علبتين شاي





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أغلى حبيبة 
> 
> ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن باركولي يا بنات نزل وزني وصرت خفيفه والحمد لله زوجي مستانس 
> بغيت بعد علبه لو سمحتي





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مدينةالحب 
> 
> السلام عليج وجه الخير بغيت 4علب من الشاي الفيتنامي خواتي وزوجي 
> كلهم نزل وزنهم بشكل ملحوظ ما اعرف كم كيلو لكن وااااااايد ضعفوا مشكورة فديتج 
> ومعاملتها الراقيه 
> هد علا 
> الكلام الي كتبته






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زنجبيله 
> 
> اشكر الله على انه دلنى للاخت وجه الخير وثانيا اشكر اختى وجه الخير علا منتجاتها قمه الرووووووعه 
> ومعاملتها الراقيه واخلاقها بقول عن تجربتى للشاى الفيتنامي الصراحه عندى السكر في الحمل يرتفع بزيادة والكرستروووول 
> استحدمت الشاى تقريبا شهر ولمى سويت الفحص استغربت لما الدكتوره تقول مافينى لا سكر ولا كرسترول والله شاهد علا 
> الكلام الي كتبته





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دبي الروح 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> [ من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله ] . .
> حبيت اشكرالعسل أم عمر ( وجه الخير)
> واسمها اسم على مسمي فهي انسانه راقية فى تعاملها حبيتها من اول مكالمة
> ، حبايبي حبيت ايضااكتب لكم تجربتي مع الشاي الفيتنامي الأخضر صراحة رووووعة خلال اسبوع نقص وزني تقريبا كيلوونص وللامانه بدون رجيم مجرد تخفيف الاكل بس وحسيت اني مرتاحة منه .
> 
> طبعا الفضل لله وللحبيبه أم عمر ( وجه الخير )
> ...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صاحبة الإمتياز 
> 
> حبيت انقل لكم تجربتي الصادقه مع الشاي الفيتنامي, اول ما استخدمته ما حسيت بتغيير بأول يومين 
> وبليس قالي خلاص الظاهر هذا الشاي نفس باقي الشايات الي ياما جربتها وما في فايده 
> بس ما ادري شو الي خلاني اعاند بليس واستمر في شربه بعد الوجبات واشوف شو اخرتها مع هالشاي,,, 
> صج ما اكذب عليكم من اول اسبوعين كل شي نزل فيني لقيت نازله 3 كيلو وما صدقت قلت معقوله!!!
> اني نزلت !!!يا ما تمنيت الميزان يفرحني بس دايمآ اشوفه صاعد فووووووووووووق.... حاليآ ابي علبتين شاي





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أغلى حبيبة 
> 
> ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن باركولي يا بنات نزل وزني وصرت خفيفه والحمد لله زوجي مستانس 
> بغيت بعد علبه لو سمحتي





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مدينةالحب 
> 
> السلام عليج وجه الخير بغيت 4علب من الشاي الفيتنامي خواتي وزوجي 
> كلهم نزل وزنهم بشكل ملحوظ ما اعرف كم كيلو لكن وااااااايد ضعفوا مشكورة فديتج 
> ومعاملتها الراقيه 
> هد علا 
> الكلام الي كتبته






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زنجبيله 
> 
> اشكر الله على انه دلنى للاخت وجه الخير وثانيا اشكر اختى وجه الخير علا منتجاتها قمه الرووووووعه 
> ومعاملتها الراقيه واخلاقها بقول عن تجربتى للشاى الفيتنامي الصراحه عندى السكر في الحمل يرتفع بزيادة والكرستروووول 
> استحدمت الشاى تقريبا شهر ولمى سويت الفحص استغربت لما الدكتوره تقول مافينى لا سكر ولا كرسترول والله شاهد علا 
> الكلام الي كتبته





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دبي الروح 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> [ من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله ] . .
> حبيت اشكرالعسل أم عمر ( وجه الخير)
> واسمها اسم على مسمي فهي انسانه راقية فى تعاملها حبيتها من اول مكالمة
> ، حبايبي حبيت ايضااكتب لكم تجربتي مع الشاي الفيتنامي الأخضر صراحة رووووعة خلال اسبوع نقص وزني تقريبا كيلوونص وللامانه بدون رجيم مجرد تخفيف الاكل بس وحسيت اني مرتاحة منه .
> 
> طبعا الفضل لله وللحبيبه أم عمر ( وجه الخير )
> ...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صاحبة الإمتياز 
> 
> حبيت انقل لكم تجربتي الصادقه مع الشاي الفيتنامي, اول ما استخدمته ما حسيت بتغيير بأول يومين 
> وبليس قالي خلاص الظاهر هذا الشاي نفس باقي الشايات الي ياما جربتها وما في فايده 
> بس ما ادري شو الي خلاني اعاند بليس واستمر في شربه بعد الوجبات واشوف شو اخرتها مع هالشاي,,, 
> صج ما اكذب عليكم من اول اسبوعين كل شي نزل فيني لقيت نازله 3 كيلو وما صدقت قلت معقوله!!!
> اني نزلت !!!يا ما تمنيت الميزان يفرحني بس دايمآ اشوفه صاعد فووووووووووووق.... حاليآ ابي علبتين شاي





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أغلى حبيبة 
> 
> ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن باركولي يا بنات نزل وزني وصرت خفيفه والحمد لله زوجي مستانس 
> بغيت بعد علبه لو سمحتي





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مدينةالحب 
> 
> السلام عليج وجه الخير بغيت 4علب من الشاي الفيتنامي خواتي وزوجي 
> كلهم نزل وزنهم بشكل ملحوظ ما اعرف كم كيلو لكن وااااااايد ضعفوا مشكورة فديتج 
> ومعاملتها الراقيه 
> هد علا 
> الكلام الي كتبته






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زنجبيله 
> 
> اشكر الله على انه دلنى للاخت وجه الخير وثانيا اشكر اختى وجه الخير علا منتجاتها قمه الرووووووعه 
> ومعاملتها الراقيه واخلاقها بقول عن تجربتى للشاى الفيتنامي الصراحه عندى السكر في الحمل يرتفع بزيادة والكرستروووول 
> استحدمت الشاى تقريبا شهر ولمى سويت الفحص استغربت لما الدكتوره تقول مافينى لا سكر ولا كرسترول والله شاهد علا 
> الكلام الي كتبته





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دبي الروح 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> [ من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله ] . .
> حبيت اشكرالعسل أم عمر ( وجه الخير)
> واسمها اسم على مسمي فهي انسانه راقية فى تعاملها حبيتها من اول مكالمة
> ، حبايبي حبيت ايضااكتب لكم تجربتي مع الشاي الفيتنامي الأخضر صراحة رووووعة خلال اسبوع نقص وزني تقريبا كيلوونص وللامانه بدون رجيم مجرد تخفيف الاكل بس وحسيت اني مرتاحة منه .
> 
> طبعا الفضل لله وللحبيبه أم عمر ( وجه الخير )
> ...

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهــــــــــــــــــــم ,,إني أسألك نعمة دائمة , تفيض بها خيراتك,, وتتوسع بها أرزاقك,, وتتضاعف بها بركاتك,, وتزيـد بها أفضــالك ..وأعــــــــوذ بــــك ,,من أن تزول عني نعمك ,, وتنقص عني خيراتك ,, وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,, وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,, وتذهــب عني أفضـالك..

اللهم اغفر لنا وتُب علينا إنك أنت التوَّاب الغفور 
اللهم أعنَّا على ذكرك وشكرك وحُسنِ عبادتك 
اللهم واجعلنا ممن يقيمون الصلاة ويحفظون القرآن ويستغفرونك كثيراً
اللهم وأحسِن خاتمة أعمالنا اللهم امين يارب العالمين

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة من لك غيري 
> الله يوفقج ويرضى عليج اختي اصراحه كل بضاعتج مشكوره 
> عليها هالبيع واللا بلاش شي يستفيد منه الناس وندعيلج من قلبنا.
> ويزاج الله خير. 
> خلاااااااااص توبه ما استعمل الفرد ولا الصبغات مره ثانيه وبداوم على استعمال 
> حناء الخزامي






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيدة نشيطـة
> اهلين بكتب لج تجربتي بعد استعمال اعشاب الخزامي
> اولآ انا شريتها من خارج المنتدى لاني اعرف ام محمد شخصيآ 
> شعري كثف والحمد لله ما اشوف شعري يتساقط حتى وانا اغسله





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام نوسه الحلو 
> وانا اعجنها واخمرها من ليل لين يوم ثاني جريب الظهر
> واحطها مره بالاسبوع شعري طال عليها وثقل وصار كثيف وقوي
> مشكوره عزيزتي ام محمد وانتضري مني اتصال 
> ابي اطلب 3 اعشاب خزامي






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة *عروس الجنه 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> حبيت اكتبلكم عن الاعشاب 
> استعملتها وواضبت عليها 3 اسابيع وكل اللى فى البيت انبهرو من نتيجة الاعشاب على شعرى انا واختى
> وباذن الله بطلب منها الاعشاب وبطلب منها كميه علشان خايفه صراحه حد من اهلى يطلبها منى وتكون مخلصه عندها
> على العموم انا انصحكم بالاعشاب لكل من يعانى بتساقط وخشونه وتقصف فى الشعر
> واسفه على الاطاله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## بنت الزلاق

موفقه اختي

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة افنان الجنه 

شلونج يا الغالية الأغراض و صلتني يعطيج العافية ومشكوووووووورةعلى الهدية الحلوة بس الهدية الحقيقية تعاملي معاج و أتمنى ما يكون التعامل الأخير وانه وايد شريت منج منتجات وبصرااااااااحة وتوفقت فيها شعري الحمدالله توقف التساقط وابشرك الشعر الجديد نبت والوزن باقي 5كيلو واوصل للوزن المثالي مشكورة الغالية

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة emaratiya
بالنسبة لتجربتي لخلطة الأعشاب لتكثيف وتنعيم الشعر الصراحة ما اتوقعت انها تسوي هالنتايج العجيبة بهالسرعة.. 
الصراحة تأثيرها وايد فعال وسرييييييييع .. 
الحين خلصنا من هم المحاتاه للشعر والحمد الله .. 
وطبعا حتى اخواني الشباب قالولي انتي شو هببتي وسويتي بشعرج.. والحين بطلب لهم طبعا...
ومشكووورة وايد وان شالله دايما بطلب منج حق ربعي.. 




المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عطر 
اختي شو اخبارج عيبتني الاعشاب يزاج الله خير 
بس بغيت اسال ممكن اسويها لشعر بنتي عمرها اربع سنوات ونص
ردي عليه ضروري 



المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جمرة هواه 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
اختي الكريمه انا من فترة شريت عنج الاعشاب مالت التكثيف والنتيج مبهرة جدا
ممكن اعرف رقمج عشان الطلبيات وشكرا جزيلا 



المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حيرانه 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الغاليه اولا بغيت اشكرج على تعاملج الطيب ثانيا على امانتج وصدقج 
.. لان بصراحه كنت متشككه من الاعشاب اللي توفرينها لتكثيف الشعر .. بس حبيت اغامر لان التجربه دومها خير برهان ... 
والحمدلله الاعشاب
فادتني اولا كثافه ثانيا وسبحان الله ولله الحمد .. التقصف خف كثير وما قام شعري يطيح والحمدلله اشكرج مره ثانيه ويزاج الله كل خير 
الغاليه اذا ما عليج أمر 
ممكن توفرين بعد كيس من الاعشاب ((لبنت اختي

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ذبحني الشوق 

صباح الخير يوجه الخير انا فرحانه من قلبي 
وادعيلج الله يوفقج وييسر امرج كله بصراحه العشبه ما عليها كلام وانتي حرمه واتعرفين قصدي 
ههههههه وحبيت اطلب حق اختي مطلقه والحمد لله الله رزقها بزوج وعواني عندج عاد انا قلت لج احتفضي فيه

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> موفقة ياوجه الخير


الله يوفق الجميع اختي

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم
> 
> مشكوووره حبيبتي عالخلطه والله جد جد اول مره اجررررب خلطه واتسوي نتيجه جذي وبهالسرعه
> 
> الحمدلله ابيضيييت واااايد وبشرتي صارت انعم الف شكر لج
> 
> مشكووووووووووووووره والله انج انسانه حبوبه وتعاملج جدا راقي
> ولا مره خذت من عندج شي وخيبتي ظني
> 
> نسيت اقولج بغيت من الخلطه الغزالة 5 علب على نفس العنوان .. خواتي تخبلن عليها الله يوفقك اختي ويرزقك الرزق الحلال

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> السلام عليكم
> 
> مشكوووره حبيبتي عالخلطه والله جد جد اول مره اجررررب خلطه واتسوي نتيجه جذي وبهالسرعه
> 
> الحمدلله ابيضيييت واااايد وبشرتي صارت انعم الف شكر لج
> 
> مشكووووووووووووووره والله انج انسانه حبوبه وتعاملج جدا راقي
> ولا مره خذت من عندج شي وخيبتي ظني
> 
> نسيت اقولج بغيت من الخلطه الغزالة 5 علب على نفس العنوان .. خواتي تخبلن عليها الله يوفقك اختي ويرزقك الرزق الحلال

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> حبيبتي وصلت الطلبية ومشكورة واااايد والمنتج روعه جربته صار اسبوع بس النتائج روعه من أول مرة جفت النتيجة وانا إن شاء الله باستمر عليه

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> حبيبتي وصلت الطلبية ومشكورة واااايد والمنتج روعه جربته صار اسبوع بس النتائج روعه من أول مرة جفت النتيجة وانا إن شاء الله باستمر عليه

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> حبيبتي وصلت الطلبية ومشكورة واااايد والمنتج روعه جربته صار اسبوع بس النتائج روعه من أول مرة جفت النتيجة وانا إن شاء الله باستمر عليه





> حبيبتي وصلت الطلبية ومشكورة واااايد والمنتج روعه جربته صار اسبوع بس النتائج روعه من أول مرة جفت النتيجة وانا إن شاء الله باستمر عليه





> حبيبتي وصلت الطلبية ومشكورة واااايد والمنتج روعه جربته صار اسبوع بس النتائج روعه من أول مرة جفت النتيجة وانا إن شاء الله باستمر عليه





> حبيبتي وصلت الطلبية ومشكورة واااايد والمنتج روعه جربته صار اسبوع بس النتائج روعه من أول مرة جفت النتيجة وانا إن شاء الله باستمر عليه

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> حبيبتي وصلت الطلبية ومشكورة واااايد والمنتج روعه جربته صار اسبوع بس النتائج روعه من أول مرة جفت النتيجة وانا إن شاء الله باستمر عليه





> حبيبتي وصلت الطلبية ومشكورة واااايد والمنتج روعه جربته صار اسبوع بس النتائج روعه من أول مرة جفت النتيجة وانا إن شاء الله باستمر عليه





> حبيبتي وصلت الطلبية ومشكورة واااايد والمنتج روعه جربته صار اسبوع بس النتائج روعه من أول مرة جفت النتيجة وانا إن شاء الله باستمر عليه





> حبيبتي وصلت الطلبية ومشكورة واااايد والمنتج روعه جربته صار اسبوع بس النتائج روعه من أول مرة جفت النتيجة وانا إن شاء الله باستمر عليه

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

بالتوفيق 




الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الاعلاميه 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اختي .. 

في مره طلبت منج اعشاب الخزامي لتنعيم وتطويل الشعر .. وما شا الله تبارك 

الرحمن النتيجة جدا طيبه ..استعملته فكل اسبوع مره .. 

والحين لو ما عليج امر أبغي كيسين من الاعشاب 

وبندعيلج بكل خيـــــــــــر 



ام لميس 
السلام عليج اختي 
... بصراحه ادعيلج من قلبي لما استعملت الاعشاب اتغير وااايد شعري 
ولا استخدم الشسوار الا نادر ..
الاعشاب نعمت شعري وفكتني من التساقط وهذا الي كنت اريده ..
وبصراحه خواتي عجبهم كثيير ..واريد اطلب الحين حق اختي .. وشكرا مره ثانيه 



hoor2 
اشحالج الغالية ان شاء الله تمام
فديتج حبيت اطلب الاعشاب مرة ثانية لان نتيحتها حلوه على شعري وشعر خواتي 



حبوبة بومايد
السلام عليكم الغالية
انا طلبت اعشاب الخزامي للعنايه بالشعر وحابه اشكرج عليها نتايجها ممتازه
وابغي بعد اثنين من اعشاب الخزامي للعنايه بالشعر خواتي يبغن منها

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الاعلاميه 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اختي .. 
> 
> في مره طلبت منج اعشاب الخزامي لتنعيم وتطويل الشعر .. وما شا الله تبارك 
> 
> الرحمن النتيجة جدا طيبه ..استعملته فكل اسبوع مره .. 
> 
> والحين لو ما عليج امر أبغي كيسين من الاعشاب 
> 
> وبندعيلج بكل خيـــــــــــر





> ام لميس 
> السلام عليج اختي 
> ... بصراحه ادعيلج من قلبي لما استعملت الاعشاب اتغير وااايد شعري 
> ولا استخدم الشسوار الا نادر ..
> الاعشاب نعمت شعري وفكتني من التساقط وهذا الي كنت اريده ..
> وبصراحه خواتي عجبهم كثيير ..واريد اطلب الحين حق اختي .. وشكرا مره ثانيه





> hoor2
> اشحالج الغالية ان شاء الله تمام
> فديتج حبيت اطلب الاعشاب مرة ثانية لان نتيحتها حلوه على شعري وشعر خواتي





> حبوبة بومايد
> السلام عليكم الغالية
> انا طلبت اعشاب الخزامي للعنايه بالشعر وحابه اشكرج عليها نتايجها ممتازه
> وابغي بعد اثنين من اعشاب الخزامي للعنايه بالشعر خواتي يبغن منها

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الاعلاميه 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اختي .. 
> 
> في مره طلبت منج اعشاب الخزامي لتنعيم وتطويل الشعر .. وما شا الله تبارك 
> 
> الرحمن النتيجة جدا طيبه ..استعملته فكل اسبوع مره .. 
> 
> والحين لو ما عليج امر أبغي كيسين من الاعشاب 
> 
> وبندعيلج بكل خيـــــــــــر





> ام لميس 
> السلام عليج اختي 
> ... بصراحه ادعيلج من قلبي لما استعملت الاعشاب اتغير وااايد شعري 
> ولا استخدم الشسوار الا نادر ..
> الاعشاب نعمت شعري وفكتني من التساقط وهذا الي كنت اريده ..
> وبصراحه خواتي عجبهم كثيير ..واريد اطلب الحين حق اختي .. وشكرا مره ثانيه





> حبوبة بومايد
> السلام عليكم الغالية
> انا طلبت اعشاب الخزامي للعنايه بالشعر وحابه اشكرج عليها نتايجها ممتازه
> وابغي بعد اثنين من اعشاب الخزامي للعنايه بالشعر خواتي يبغن منها

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الاعلاميه 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اختي .. 
> 
> في مره طلبت منج اعشاب الخزامي لتنعيم وتطويل الشعر .. وما شا الله تبارك 
> 
> الرحمن النتيجة جدا طيبه ..استعملته فكل اسبوع مره .. 
> 
> والحين لو ما عليج امر أبغي كيسين من الاعشاب 
> 
> وبندعيلج بكل خيـــــــــــر





> ام لميس 
> السلام عليج اختي 
> ... بصراحه ادعيلج من قلبي لما استعملت الاعشاب اتغير وااايد شعري 
> ولا استخدم الشسوار الا نادر ..
> الاعشاب نعمت شعري وفكتني من التساقط وهذا الي كنت اريده ..
> وبصراحه خواتي عجبهم كثيير ..واريد اطلب الحين حق اختي .. وشكرا مره ثانيه





> حبوبة بومايد
> السلام عليكم الغالية
> انا طلبت اعشاب الخزامي للعنايه بالشعر وحابه اشكرج عليها نتايجها ممتازه
> وابغي بعد اثنين من اعشاب الخزامي للعنايه بالشعر خواتي يبغن منها

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الاعلاميه 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اختي .. 
> 
> في مره طلبت منج اعشاب الخزامي لتنعيم وتطويل الشعر .. وما شا الله تبارك 
> 
> الرحمن النتيجة جدا طيبه ..استعملته فكل اسبوع مره .. 
> 
> والحين لو ما عليج امر أبغي كيسين من الاعشاب 
> 
> وبندعيلج بكل خيـــــــــــر





> ام لميس 
> السلام عليج اختي 
> ... بصراحه ادعيلج من قلبي لما استعملت الاعشاب اتغير وااايد شعري 
> ولا استخدم الشسوار الا نادر ..
> الاعشاب نعمت شعري وفكتني من التساقط وهذا الي كنت اريده ..
> وبصراحه خواتي عجبهم كثيير ..واريد اطلب الحين حق اختي .. وشكرا مره ثانيه





> حبوبة بومايد
> السلام عليكم الغالية
> انا طلبت اعشاب الخزامي للعنايه بالشعر وحابه اشكرج عليها نتايجها ممتازه
> وابغي بعد اثنين من اعشاب الخزامي للعنايه بالشعر خواتي يبغن منها

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

ام لميس 
السلام عليج اختي 
... بصراحه ادعيلج من قلبي لما استعملت الاعشاب اتغير وااايد شعري 
ولا استخدم الشسوار الا نادر ..
الاعشاب نعمت شعري وفكتني من التساقط وهذا الي كنت اريده ..
وبصراحه خواتي عجبهم كثيير ..واريد اطلب الحين حق اختي .. وشكرا مره ثانيه

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زنجبيله 
اشكر الله على انه دلنى للاخت وجه الخير وثانيا اشكر اختى وجه الخير علا منتجاتها قمه الرووووووعه 
ومعاملتها الراقيه واخلاقها بقول عن تجربتى للشاى الفيتنامي الصراحه عندى السكر في الحمل يرتفع بزيادة والكرستروووول 
استحدمت الشاى تقريبا شهر ولمى سويت الفحص استغربت لما الدكتوره تقول مافينى لا سكر ولا كرسترول والله شاهد علا 
الكلام الي كتبته

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الاعلاميه 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اختي .. 
> 
> في مره طلبت منج اعشاب الخزامي لتنعيم وتطويل الشعر .. وما شا الله تبارك 
> 
> الرحمن النتيجة جدا طيبه ..استعملته فكل اسبوع مره .. 
> 
> والحين لو ما عليج امر أبغي كيسين من الاعشاب 
> 
> وبندعيلج بكل خيـــــــــــر





> ام لميس 
> السلام عليج اختي 
> ... بصراحه ادعيلج من قلبي لما استعملت الاعشاب اتغير وااايد شعري 
> ولا استخدم الشسوار الا نادر ..
> الاعشاب نعمت شعري وفكتني من التساقط وهذا الي كنت اريده ..
> وبصراحه خواتي عجبهم كثيير ..واريد اطلب الحين حق اختي .. وشكرا مره ثانيه





> حبوبة بومايد
> السلام عليكم الغالية
> انا طلبت اعشاب الخزامي للعنايه بالشعر وحابه اشكرج عليها نتايجها ممتازه
> وابغي بعد اثنين من اعشاب الخزامي للعنايه بالشعر خواتي يبغن منها

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت العامري 
> السلام عليكم ي بعد عمري يم عمر والله انج طيبه وبنت اياويد وشغلج ما عليه كلام 
> وكل درهم تربحينه حلال عليج وانا جربت الشاي والاعشاب والنتيجه واااااااايد مرتاحه منها 
> تخلصت من الغازات وانتفاخ البطن الي كا يسبب لي احراج واتصلت فيني وحده تسالني عنج 
> من المنتدى تسالني عن رايي فالشاي والاعشاب قلت لها ام عمر لو تبيع سم جان انا اشتريه منها وانا واثقه ^^
> الله يكثر من امثالج ووفقج ويسعدج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عطر الياسمين 
> مساء الخير حابه اطلب منج اعشاب جابر القحطاني للقضاء على الكرش عطتني نتايج حلوه ولي تقريبآ شهر مداومه عليها 
> والحمد لله بطني خف كثير وملابسي صارت اوسع علي وعلى فكره انا تركت شرب المياه الغازيه وركزت على شرب العصاير 
> وبعد الوجبات كنت اشرب الشاي الفتنامي الكل انبهر بجسمي خصوصآ ابو العيال بغيت اطلب 2 اعشاب الكرش و2 الشاي الفيتنامي واتمى تجربتي 
> تفيد اصحاب الكروش










> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة TheShadow 
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته،،،
> أولا حبيت أشكرج على سرعة توصيلج للطلبات لأني أطلب
> منج كذا مرة لربيعاتي و أهلي و داااايما توصلني الطلبية اليوم الثاني ماشاء الله،،،، و مشكووورة على الشاي الفيتنامي
> الي دايما اطرشينه مجانا مع كل حبة!!!!
> بالنسبة لتجربة اختي فهي كالآتي/
> هي من 10 سنين متزوجة و استخدمت الأعشاب خلال ال 3 أسابيع
> اللي مرت، و تصدقين إنها بس كانت تشربها مرتين!!!
> كرشتها كانت واايد واضحة من الأمام و الجوانب،،،
> ...






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صادقه بكلمتي 
> انا وللامانه بعد تجربتي للمنتج قلت لازم اعرض تجربتي للبنات واقول كلمت شكر للانسانه الراقيه 
> الحمد لله النتيجه روعه وبانت بعد 3 اسابيع مرتاحه من بطني تستاهلين كل الخير يلغاليه 
> وعسى ربي يحقق لج كل الي تتمنينه






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهرة العين 
> مساء الخير يوجه الخير كنت اعاني من الكرش بسبب الحمل والولاده كنت متضايقه منهم ومسببه لي حاله نفسيه 
> ساعات ودي اخذ سكين واقطعها مرررررررررررره اكرها اختي شرت لي اعشاب الكرش بصراحه جابت لي نتيجه 
> ما توقعتها صحيح ما اختفى كرشي كله لاكن خف عندي وااااااااااااااااايد والحين حابه اطلب








> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ريم البدر 
> حبيت اقول لج تجربتي لاعشاب ازالة الكرش دكتور جابر بصراحه شفت نتايج حلوه كان مقاس بطني ؟؟
> والحين صار مقاسي؟؟؟؟ وفوق هذا كله الي يشوفني ما يقول ان ام حق 4 عيال ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
> ولحد الحين مستمره عليها وما راح اقطعها وهذي ثاني علبه استعملها مشكوره فديتج








> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كلام من قلب 
> يعطيج العافيه فديتج والله شغلج صج لا يعلى عليه عساج على القوه استخدمت الشاي الفيتنامي واعشاب الكرش
> والله يهبلووووووووون وما ابالغ فلحجي الحمد لله راضيه بالنتيجه ودليل النتيجه حابه اطلب 3 علب شاي و3 علب 
> اعشاب الكرش وتسلمين فديتج الله يعطيج العافيه
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مشمشه 
> السلام عليج اختي ام عمر انا حابه اشكرج واهنيج على المنتوجات الحلوه خصوصا الشاي مع اعشاب الكرش ممتازه 
> خلت بطني لاصق فظهري هههههههههه ووزني وايد نزل والله النتيجه الي وصلت لها شي ما كنت اتوقعه 
> يعطيييييييييييييج العافيه وحابه اطلب








> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة آهات الليل 
> الله يجزاك الف خير يم عمر ويعطيج على قدر نيتج نعم التاجره الامينه عسى ربي يوفقج ان شاء الله ويصب عليج الرزق صب 
> الاعشاب والشاي مفعولهم عجيب ابي اطلب علبتين شاي وعلبتين اعشاب 
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نقطة عسل 
> هلا ام عمر حي الله هل البحرين الشاي والاعشاب تهبل كرشتي وايد فرق عن اول صج روعه وعلى فكره 
> انتي ما شاء الله عليج معروفه فلمنتدى والكل يمدح شغلج وللامانه ويدعي لج







> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت العامري 
> السلام عليكم ي بعد عمري يم عمر والله انج طيبه وبنت اياويد وشغلج ما عليه كلام 
> وكل درهم تربحينه حلال عليج وانا جربت الشاي والاعشاب والنتيجه واااااااايد مرتاحه منها 
> تخلصت من الغازات وانتفاخ البطن الي كا يسبب لي احراج واتصلت فيني وحده تسالني عنج 
> من المنتدى تسالني عن رايي فالشاي والاعشاب قلت لها ام عمر لو تبيع سم جان انا اشتريه منها وانا واثقه ^^
> الله يكثر من امثالج ووفقج ويسعدج

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الوهاج 


السلام عليكم 
شحالج اختي؟ ان شاء الله بخير ..

سامحيني ما رديت عليج من وصلتني طلبيتي ..ماحبيت ارد الا واخبرج عن نتيجة 

الكريم واللي اكيد انها حلوة والدليل العنوان^^

صدق انج وجه الخير ! اسم على مسمى 
بصراحه الكريم رووووووعه !
النتيجة جدا مبهرة ...الحمدلله اللي يسر لي هالكريم وكتب لي فيه العافية

اول شي لا حسس بي ولا شي الحمدلله ...مجرد ان ريحته لانه معطر تعبتني شوي لان 

عندي حساسية انف ..

بديت استخدمه عل ريولي كتجربة ..وبعد اسبوع بدأيبان الفرق وانا عيوني @@

هب مصدقه الفرق في اسبوع بس ماشاء الله !
وعقب صرت اسوي حق ريولي بعد والرقبة والاكتاف (الدنيا كلها مبقعة وتصبغات ولله 

الحمد )
والصابون استخدمته مرتين في الاسبوع لانه شوي قوي علي 

تدرين اختي التصبغات اللي عندي عميقة و واااايد غامقة ...لفيت عيادات الجلدية كلها 

والكل كان يقول علاجي الوحيد هو الليزر ..لا وجهاز بعده ما وصل الدولة 

سبحان الله هالكريم الحلو والرقيق عطاني فرق ما كنت اتخيلة ابدا .. ومن جيه قررت 

اطلب بعد مره حتى اكمل علاجي وهالمرة على الجسم كامل ..عسى ربي يكتب العافية 

والسبب كريم نويرة 

هذي بياناتي:

الاسم : ام مايد
الطلب: كريم النويرة عدد 3

لو ترومين اختي تراعيني في السعر شوي بكون لج من الشاكرين ..

والسموحه عالاطالة

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررررررررررررفع

----------


## *ام حمودي*

بالتوفيق

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهـــــم
انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 
وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من كانت الاخره همه جعل الله غناه في قلبه وجمع له شمله واتته الدنيا وهي راغمه ومن كانت الدنيا همه جعل الله فقره بين عينيه وفرق عليه شمله ولم ياته من الدنيا الا ماقدر له

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

هـــــل تدرين لماذا أحبك؟
لأنك سبب في أن يظلني الله في ظله يوم لاظل الا ظله في يوم شديد الحرارة شديد العرق تقترب الشمس من الرؤوس زحام شديد تجدي صوتا ينادي أين المتحابون في جلالي اليوم أظلهم في ظلي يوم لاظل الا ظلي انه صوت الرب العزيز الجبار سبحانه مالك الملك ليس بيننا مصلحة دنيوية ولا صلة رحم أو نسب سوى أننا نحب بعضنا في الله اني احبكم في الله

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ان كان رزقي في السماء فانزله وان كان في الارض فاخرجه وان كان بعيدافقربه وان كان قريبا فيسره وان قليلا فكثره وان كان كثيرا فبارك فيه

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك واغننا بفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك واغننا بفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم يامثبت القلوب ثبت قلوبنا علي طاعتك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

عَجاَئِبَ الَصَلاَة عَلَى اَلرَسَولَ ألَكَرِيَم 
- يرد عليك الحبيب 
- تنزل عليك عشر رحمات بكل صلاة 
- تنال شفاعة الرسول يوم القيامة 
- يشرق نور مــْْ♡ـْْـڼ َقاـِْ♡ـِْبـگ لينير وجهك 
- يعتلي وجهك الهيبة و الوقار 
- تشعر بلذة وسكينة وسعادة، 
 الَّلهُمْ صِلّيَ وسَلّمْ علَى سَّيدْنآ مُحَمّدْ 


----------


## وجـه الخيـر

قم باحياء سنه نفظ الفراش قبل النوم

----------


## المتميزة 1

موفقة

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم صلي وسلم علي سيدنا محمد

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك ، وتحول عافيتك ، وفجأة نقمتك ، وجميع سخطك .
اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جار السوء في الدار المقامة ، فإن جار البادية يتحول .
اللهم إني أسألك علماً نافعاً ورزقاً طيباً متقبﻼ‌ً .

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنه وفي الاخره حسنه وقتا عذاب النار

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

ياحي ياقيوم ياذا الجلال والاكرام وفقنا لما تحب وترضى

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

ياحي ياقيوم ياذا الجلال والاكرام وفقنا لما تحب وترضى

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات اﻷ‌خﻼ‌ق ، واﻷ‌عمال واﻷ‌هواء. اللهم إني أعوذ بك من قلب ﻻ‌ يخشع ، ودعاء ﻻ‌ يُسمع ، ومن نفس ﻻ‌ تشبع ، ومن علم ﻻ‌ ينفع . أعوذ بك من هؤﻻ‌ء اﻷ‌ربع .
*********

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر ما عملت ومن شر ما لم أعمل .
اللهم إني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ، ومن ليلة السوء ، ومن ساعة السوء ، ومن صاحب السوء ، ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة .
*********

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ما اصبح بي من نعمه او بأحد من خلقك فمنك وحدك فلك الحمد

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

ﻻ‌ إله إﻻ‌ أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين .
اللهم إني أسالك بأن لك الحمد ﻻ‌ إله إﻻ‌ أنت (وحدك ﻻ‌ شريك لك) المنان يا بديع السموات واﻷ‌رض ياذا الجﻼ‌ل واﻹ‌كرام يا حي ياقيوم إني أسألك (الجنة وأعوذ بك من النار).

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

ﻻ‌ إله إﻻ‌ أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين .
اللهم إني أسالك بأن لك الحمد ﻻ‌ إله إﻻ‌ أنت (وحدك ﻻ‌ شريك لك) المنان يا بديع السموات واﻷ‌رض ياذا الجﻼ‌ل واﻹ‌كرام يا حي ياقيوم إني أسألك (الجنة وأعوذ بك من النار).

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

ﻻ‌ إله إﻻ‌ أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين .
اللهم إني أسالك بأن لك الحمد ﻻ‌ إله إﻻ‌ أنت (وحدك ﻻ‌ شريك لك) المنان يا بديع السموات واﻷ‌رض ياذا الجﻼ‌ل واﻹ‌كرام يا حي ياقيوم إني أسألك (الجنة وأعوذ بك من النار).

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

ﻻ‌ إله إﻻ‌ أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين .
اللهم إني أسالك بأن لك الحمد ﻻ‌ إله إﻻ‌ أنت (وحدك ﻻ‌ شريك لك) المنان يا بديع السموات واﻷ‌رض ياذا الجﻼ‌ل واﻹ‌كرام يا حي ياقيوم إني أسألك (الجنة وأعوذ بك من النار).

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فﻼ‌ تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين ، واصلح لي شأني كله ، ﻻ‌ إله إﻻ‌ أنت ، طهرني من الذنوب والخطايا ، اللهم نقني منها كما ينقى الثوب اﻷ‌بيض من الدنس ، اللهم طهرني بالثلج وبالبرد والماء البارد .
*********

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم آتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي اﻵ‌خرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار .
اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر ، والقلة والذلة وأعوذ بك من ان أَظلِم أو أُظلَم .
يامقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك.

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم آتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي اﻵ‌خرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار .
اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر ، والقلة والذلة وأعوذ بك من ان أَظلِم أو أُظلَم .
يامقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك.

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> > اللهم/ يا ذا الجﻼ‌ل و اﻹ‌كرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك اﻷ‌عظم الذي إذا 
> > دعيت به أجبت,أن تبسط على والداي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك ،
> >اللهم / ألبسهما العافية حتى يهنئا بالمعيشة , واختم لهما بالمغفرة حتى ﻻ‌ 
تضرهما الذنوب ,

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> > اللهم/ يا ذا الجﻼ‌ل و اﻹ‌كرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك اﻷ‌عظم الذي إذا 
> > دعيت به أجبت,أن تبسط على والداي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك ،
> >اللهم / ألبسهما العافية حتى يهنئا بالمعيشة , واختم لهما بالمغفرة حتى ﻻ‌ 
تضرهما الذنوب ,

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

4- قال النبيُّ :
"مَنْ أَحَبَّ لِقَاءَ اللهِ، أَحَبَّ اللهُ لِقَاءَهُ وَمَنْ كَرِهَ لِقَاءَ اللهِ، كَرِهَ اللهُ لِقَاءَهُ"
متفق عليه من حديث عُبَادَةَ بْنِ الصَّامِتِ و حديث أَبِي مُوسى اﻷ‌شعري رضي الله عنهما

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

4- قال النبيُّ :
"مَنْ أَحَبَّ لِقَاءَ اللهِ، أَحَبَّ اللهُ لِقَاءَهُ وَمَنْ كَرِهَ لِقَاءَ اللهِ، كَرِهَ اللهُ لِقَاءَهُ"
متفق عليه من حديث عُبَادَةَ بْنِ الصَّامِتِ و حديث أَبِي مُوسى اﻷ‌شعري رضي الله عنهما

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

سادسا: سنن مهجورة في آداب النوم
1- نفض الفراش قبل النوم بطرف الثياب ...... عن أبي هريرة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (إذا أوى أحدكم إلى فراشه فليأخذ داخلة إزاره فلينفض بها فراشه) رواه البخاري ومسلم
2- قراءة المعوذتين وأية الكرسي في الكفين ثم ننفث في الكفين ونمسح بهما مااستطاع من الجسد ثﻼ‌ثا
3- النوم على الشق اﻷ‌يمن ووضع اليد اليمنى تحت الخد اﻷ‌يمن
4- قراءة سورة الكافرون والملك قبل النوم
5- قراءة أذكار النوم
6- تحري القبلة والتوجه إليها عند النوم
7- البدء بالسواك عند اﻹ‌ستيقاظ من النوم

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

وعَنْ أَبي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُ ، قَالَ : كانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم يَقولُ : اللَّهمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الجُوعِ فإِنَّهُ بِئْسَ الضَّجيعُ وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ من الخِيانَةِ فَإِنَّهَا بئْسَتِ البِطانَةُ » .رواهُ أبو داودَ.

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

وعَنْ أَبي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُ ، قَالَ : كانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم يَقولُ : اللَّهمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الجُوعِ فإِنَّهُ بِئْسَ الضَّجيعُ وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ من الخِيانَةِ فَإِنَّهَا بئْسَتِ البِطانَةُ » .رواهُ أبو داودَ.

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم صلي وسلم علي سيدنا محمد

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم صلي وسلم علي سيدنا محمد

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررررررغع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

لا اله الا انت سبحاتك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررررررررفع

----------


## بنتـ DXB

اللهم اجعل يومنا سعيد وهمنا بعيد وفرجنا قريب وسرورنا يزيد وعيشنا رغيد ورأينا سديد ♥

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اني وكلت امري اليك فانت لي خير وكيل

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اني وكلت امري اليك فانت لي خير وكيل

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

> > اللهم/ يا ذا الجﻼ‌ل و اﻹ‌كرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك اﻷ‌عظم الذي إذا 
> > دعيت به أجبت,أن تبسط على والداي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك ،
> >اللهم / ألبسهما العافية حتى يهنئا بالمعيشة , واختم لهما بالمغفرة حتى ﻻ‌ 
تضرهما الذنوب ,

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك واغنن بفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اغنني بحلالك عن حرامك واغنني بفظلك عن من سواك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اغنني بحلالك عن حرامك واغنني بفظلك عن من سواك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم لاتكلنا الي احد ولا تحوجنا الي احد واغنني عن كل احد

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم لاتكلنا الي احد ولا تحوجنا الي احد واغنني عن كل احد

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك واغننا بفظلك عن من سواك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم لاتكلنا الي احد ولا تحوجنا الي احد واغننا عن كل احد

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فعفو عنا

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك واغننا بفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

لااله الاانت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك واغننابفظلك عن من سواك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اني اسالك الهدي والتقي والعفاف والغني

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اني اسالك الهدي والتقي والعفاف والغني

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم ما اصبح بي من نعمه او باحد من خلقك فمنك وحدك فلك الحمد

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررزفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررزفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للررررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم لا تكلني الي احد ولا تحوجني الي احد واغنني عن كل احد

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

أربعة أدوية امنعها من بيتك
إرسلوها لمن تخافون عليهم 
لوجود مادة تزيد من شده ضربات القلب فوق المعدل الطبيعي تسبب الوفاة
http://t.co/J3CTa1e6

----------


## الـصـمـت

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك واغننا بفظلك عن من سواك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اني اسالك العفو والعافيه والمعافات الدائمه في الدين والدنيا والاخره

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك واغننا بفظلك عن من سواك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم يامصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا الي طاعتك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم يامصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا الي طاعتك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم يامصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا الي طاعتك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم يامصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا الي طاعتك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

لك الحمد حتي ترضي

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

لك الحمد حتي ترضي

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

للرررررفع

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

الله لاتكلنا الي احد ولاتحوجنا الي احد واغننا عن كل احد

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك واغننا بفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام ابراهيم 

استفدت من الشاي وايد كنت اعاني من الأمساك و السمنه و الكوليسترول
و الحمدالله بفضل الله ثم الشاي الفيتنامي تخلصت من الكيلو غرامات الزايده و الكوليسترول انتظم عندي و بطني صار يمشي طبيعي شريت منه لأمي و لأبوي 
و تخلصنه من الشاي العادي ليبتون اللي خبركم و صرنه بس نشرب الشاي الفيتنامي 







المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام عبدالله 

ابوي الله يحفظه استخدم الشاي و كان يعاني من الخمول و ارتفاع السكر و الحين تعالو شوفو السكر نزل بمعدل معقول و الأهم من هذه كله ان صار يروح المسجد في كل صلاة لأنه يحس بنشاط و حيويه من يشرب الشاي 






المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ريم الفلا 

انا من اشرب الشاي الفيتنامي احس بنشاااااط جني راكضه و جسمي يعرق 
صراحه الشاي ما عليه كلام ممتاااااااااا

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

اللهم صلي وسلم علي سيدنا محمد

----------


## احتاجك..

يغلق بسبب انتهاء عضوية التاجرة

----------

